# المهندس العربي ألم وأمل>>>>



## مهاجر (23 أغسطس 2003)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
أتوسم المشاركة الجماعية بهذا الموضوع

*في البداية أود أن أشير الى أنه قد أضيف تصويت على المعوقات والضغوط التي تحد من إبداع وتطور المهندس العربي، الرجاء المشاركة في التصويط المعروض في أعلى الصفحة، ومن الممكن إختيار أكثر من سبب في وقت واحد، ولكم جزيل الشكر.....  * 

*المهندس العربي ألم وأمل​*    
أن الزمان الراهن الذي نعايشه هو زمن النهضة والعلم والاختراعات، وكما نعلم أن رقي الأمة وتقدمها في صفوف الأمم يحسب بما تقدمه في هذه المجالات العلمية بالكم والنوعية. والعلم الحديث أقيمت جذوره وأرسيت قواعده بجهود مخلصة وتفاني من العلماء والمفكرين الذين أدى بهم علمهم إلى ما نراه بين أيدينا من مخترعات ونهضة أحدثت ثورة علمية قلبت به موازين الأمم، وليس هناك أدنى شك أن مع كل ما وصل إليه الإنسان من علم واختراعات ما زالت لا ترقى أن تكون مكتملة وهي في علم الله ما تتعدى أن تكون إلا كما وصفها الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم، قال الله تعالى في سورة الإسراء آية 85 ((ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)) 

وهذه المنظومة من المفكرين والعلماء أفرزت إلى الواقع تخصصات علمية في مجلات الهندسة والعلوم والطب. ونجد أن هذه المجالات العلمية مجالات تجريبية بحثية بحتة تعتمد على التجارب والمشاهدات ومن ثم تُنشأ النظريات التي بدورها تكون تحت احتمالين، إما أن تثبت أو أن تنقض وذلك إعتماداً على حقائق ودراسات وبحوث علمية متخصصة. و لكن وبالرغم من هذه النهضة الهائلة وما وصل إليه الإنسان من اختراعات فهذه العلوم مازالت غير مكتملة وخصوصاً في مجال الهندسة وبصفة خاصة من دون غيرها من العلوم، فإن المجال الهندسي لا يعرف حدوداً للتعلم أو نقلاً للعلم، فكم من البحوث والدراسات التي علقت وتنتظر من يأتي ليكملها أو ينقضها.

ونحن في هذا الموضوع نركز على المهندس العربي والمهندس العربي هو ذاك المهندس المسلم الذي عُلِقت عليه أمال هذه الأمة في سبيل التقدم والرقي للأمة الإسلامية. وللأسف أن حال المهندس العربي بصفة خاصة والمسلم بصفة عامة لم يرتقي إلى أن ينتشل الأمة من الصفوف المتأخرة مما أل بأمتنا إلى أن تكون في مصاف ألأمم المتأخرة عن ركب الأمم المتقدمة علمياً. 

ومما لا شك فيه أن المهندس العربي وخصوصاً الحديث التخرج يواجه من الضغوط والصعوبات والمعوقات العملية في مجال تخصصه ما الله به عليم. وأنا هنا أطرح هذا الموضوع من باب التناصح والتواصي فيما بيننا بحيث نناقش وبصورة جماعية حال المهندس العربي المسلم وما هي أماله وتطلعاته مقارنةً بما يواجهه من معوقات وصعوبات. 

وبصراحة عندما بدأت أفكر في طرح هذا الموضوع لم يكن في مخيلتي تصوراً كاملاً عما يجب أن يكون عليه موضوع النقاش ولذلك سأترك مجالاً لإخواني المهندسين والمهندسات لطرح أرائهم حيال هذا الموضوع بحيث يكون نقاشاً جماعياً يفضي بنا في نهاية المطاف إلى مسودة عمل ذات نقاط معينة تساعدنا في إصدار موضوع نهائي، القصد منه مناقشة أيسر السبل التي يجدر بالمهندس العربي أن يسلكها في سبيل التطور والتعلم ومن أجل أن يساهم في المنظومة العلمية التي بدورها تساهم في تقدم ورقي الأمة الإسلامية.

الرجاء المشاركة من جميع أعضاء الملتقى ولو بجملة واحدة، فلا يحقرن أحدنا من نفسه شيئاً، وأقول وأنا على يقين أن داخل المهندس العربي طاقة كامنة ما تلبث أن تتفجر إذا ترك لها المجال لذلك وعسى الله أن يبارك للجميع في جهدهم.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2003)

يعتبر التعليم الهندسي - من وجهة نظر شخصية - أحد أهم الاشكالات التي تساهم في زيادة آلام المهندس العربي ، وتعمل على تعقيد آماله ، فمع أن التعليم الهندسي يخرج مهندسين عرب مؤهلين تأهيلا عمليا من ناحية هندسية ، الا انه لا يعدهم للمساهمة والمشاركة الفاعلة في التطوير والتقدم الهندسي .

ربما تكون هذه النقطة ، أحد النقاط التي يمكن ان تفتح بابا للنقاش حول الموضوع الذي بدأته - أخي مهاجر - مع توفر غيرها ، فالصراعات التي يجدها المهندس العربي تكمن ان آلامه تزيد عندما لا يستطيع تحقيق آماله ، والاسباب متعدده ، نعرفها جميعا ، لكننا لا نعمل شيئا لتغييرها.

شاكراً جنابك الكريم لفتح مثل هذا الموضوع الهام.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2003)

تمت مناقشة تعليم الهندسة باللغة العربية او بلغات أخرى ، او بخليط من هذه اللغات ، في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=53


----------



## جاسر (24 أغسطس 2003)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي مهاجر, أخي فيصل, اخواني ... تحيتي ثم:-

____

نعم وكما قال أخي فيصل, المشكلة 90% منها بعد التخرج وانتهاء التحصيل (الأساسي) للمهندس, أما الـ 10% المتعلقة بالجامعات وغيرها, فمن أهم اسبابها ربما المسبب للـ 90% ( يبدو عقدتها  )
___

المشكلة هي في التوجة العام للبلدان العربية والاسلامية, والسياسة التي تلعب دور كبير جدا", من الملاحظ أن الطالب الذي يتخرج لدينا بتقدير جيد, بكل سهولة يتحصل على الامتياز في الخارج!!

اذا" السبب الاساسي ليس في التحصيل الهندسي كما ذكر فيصل, بل في المجالات الضيقة, !!

___

تخرج مهندس ميكانيكي بمعدل 4.5 من 5, ثم الى اين؟ 
مراقب شحن!! براتب ممتاز
هل استفاد من دراسته!

وآخر ( خواجة) تخرج بمعدل 3 من 5 , وفور تخرجة وجد فرص متعدده, في جميعها سيبدأ هناك بتدريب مكثف, سيختلط بقوة في مجموعة منتجة, سيرى بأم عينه كيف سيتم تصنيع هذه وتلك ...!!

___

نحن 

بحاجة الى بنى تحتية, بحاجة الى دعم _ مادي_, بحاجة الى مشاريع صناعية.. الخ

وأخيرا"

نحن بحاجة الى سرقة التقنيات الحديثة!! كما فعل الروس  

بعد كل هذا فلنتقدوا المهندس!



كان رد كي بوردي فوري,, رما تسربل بالعجلة فالمعذرة


تحياتي المسك

أخوكم:جاسر


----------



## مهاجر (24 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي فيصل:
مجرد مرورك وقرآة الموضوع يجعل الموضوع ذو قيمة، أقدر مشاركتك ولقد قدمت لنا محور أساسي من محور النقاش ألا وهو ((التعليم الهندسي)) 

أخي جزاك الله خير على التدليل على الرابط الذي تم فيه مناقشة تعليم الهندسة باللغة العربية او بلغات أخرى وسوف نستفيد منه عند بدأ المناقشة.

أخي فيصل وكما عودتنا ننتظر مشاركتك الفعالة وعسى الله أن يبارك هذا الجهد.

أخي لقد قرآت معظم مواضيعك، فلك مني جزيل الشكر على طرحك الموضوعي الرائع والجدي والذي بالفعل أظهر لنا كاتباً ذو نمط مميز. 

وكما ذكرت أخي فيصل الأسباب التي تزيد من آلام المهندس العربي متعدده ومعروفة. ولكن بقصد المشاركة الجماعية أُفضل الإنتظار لبعض الوقت لمشاركة أكثر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء للأتفاق على إستراتيجية محددة حول المحاور الرئيسية التي سوف نبدأ بها النقاش.

ولقد ذكرت النقطة الأولى التي أتفق معك على أنها من أهم ألأسباب التي ساهمت وبشكل فعال في زيادة آلام المهندس العربي وقللت من إنتاجيته. 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (24 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي جاسر 

جزاك الله خير على مشاركتك وكما ذكرت لأخي فيصل من قبل نحن الأن بإنتظار مشاركة بقية الأعضاء للأتفاق على إستراتيجية محددة حول المحاور الرئيسية التي سوف نبدأ بها النقاش.

ولك مني وافر الشكر

وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## مهاجر (25 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

إخواني أعضاء الملتقى أتمنى المشاركة في هذا الموضوع للأهمية>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## مهاجر (25 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*

إخواني أعضاء الملتقى >>>>>>>>>>

أتمنى المشاركة في هذا الموضوع للأهمية *


----------



## ابو حسين (26 أغسطس 2003)

*آه يامهاجر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...

آه يامهاجر شكلك بهذا الموضوع حتفجر الطاقة الكامنة لدينا بقوة . 

فهمت موضوعك والقصد منه ولكن خلينا نبدا من البداية. المهندس كيفية بدايتة ونجاحة في مجاله و يعتمد على ماذا .
اولاً لماذا المهندسين لدينا غير مؤهلين مثل الخواجة , احترم راي الاخ جاسر وايده . المهندسين موجودين ولديهم عقليه جبارة ولكن سوء التخطيط من الجهة المسؤلة في الدولة وايظاً من المهندس نفسه .

لماذا لا يتم الاتفاق بين التعليم العالي ووزارة المعارف وذلك بتعريف الطالب في المرحلة الثانوية بالمجالات الموجودة واهميتها وكيفية اختيارها لكي يكون الطالب في اتجاه واحد وهدف واحد . نرى طالب معدله مرتفع ويريد الطب ولكن لا ينقبل فيها فيذهب الى الهندسة , وآخر لا يريد قسم ولكن مغصوب عليه ويتخرج منه فيكف ترى هؤلاء المهندسين الذين اصبحوا مهندسين رغماً عن انفوهم . طبعا هذا قبل الجامعة .

ام في مرحلة الدراسة حدث ولا حرج نرى اسلوب في التعليم غريب جداً اهمال من ناحية التعليم من جهة الاستاذ والاخرى من جهة الطالب . ونرى سوء التخطيط في بعض الجامعات من ناحية الارشاد , فالمرشد لا يهمه الطالب ان سجل مواد او انخفض معدله كانه مغصوب عليه وعلى الارشاد فايتي دور الطالب همه الوحيد التخرج فيسجل ماشاء من مواد واخرها رسوب . في الجامعة نرى بعض الاساتذه تعامله مع الطلاب كانه في مرحلة ابتدائية هو الذي يامر ويمشي رايه بعكس انه يجب ان يتعامل معه كأخ او ابن وان يعتبر الطالب حينما يدخل الجامعة مثلاً كلية الهندسة ان يعتبره مهندس من المراحل الاولى لزرع الثقة في الطالب وان يعامله كمهندس لانه سوف يبرز الطالب كل مواهبه لدى القسم وذلك لوجود الثقة . 

مع وجود جميع الاخطاء التي نراه في جامعاتنا فننا نرى بعض حلولها ولكن بعد ان يتخرج الطالب تكون لديه بعض الثقة والمعدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حدث ولا حرج .

في مرحلة بعد الدراسة نجد ان بعض المهندسين نفسيتهم من الدراسة غريبة والمعدل منخفض وكله بسبب الطالب وسوء التخطيط منه ومن الاساتذه وكيفية التعامل . ولكن نجد لديه بعض العلم والذكاء ولكن لا يستطيع ان ينافس على الوظائف بسبب معدلة . 
نرى بعض الشركات تطلب معدل عالي وجامعة مرموقة وتنسى المهندسين ذوي المعدلات المنخفضة وهذا من ابسط حقوقهم ولكن ماذنب هؤلاء المهندسين .

لايتنا نسمع عن قرار يبسط هؤلاء المهندسين وذلك عن طريق الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وذلك بوضع اختبارات جادة عن تحديد مستوى المهندس مهما يكن معدله واعتماده من جميع الجهات المختصة بالمهندسين وتوظيفهم.

آسف عن طول الرساله ولكن يوجد كلام كثير ولكن هذا الذي حضرني .....


----------



## N.K (26 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اشكرك اخ مهاجر على هذا الموضوع القيم والحساس في نفس الوقت 
الذي يعبر عن حاله المهندسين العرب الذي يواجهه الصعوبات كما سبق وذكرت 
ومن وجهه نظري اعتقد ان الظروف والعامل الاقتصادي والسياسي يلعبون دورا كبيرا في التأثير على الفرد العادي فما بالك بالمهندس وخصوصا المهندس العربي لما يواجهه من ظغوط .
واعتقد ان المهندس بحاجه الى الدعم المعنوي اكثر حتى يستطيع التغلب على الصعاب ومواجهه الأزمات 
وكذلك بحاجه الى التطوير الذاتي والتعليم المستمر لأن العلم في تطور دائم وسبل العلم متوفره ولا سيما في وقتنا هذا ..

.....................................................................................................................................................


وجزاك الله خيرا اخ مهاجر على هذا الموضوع المهم ....


----------



## مهاجر (26 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي العزيز "مهندس لا بالصدفة"

أرحب بك ونورت الموضوع بمشاركاتك التي أحتوت الكثير من المحاور التي سوف تأخذ بعين الأعتبار حين بداية النقاش، وننتظر منك الكثير والكثير. جزاك الله خير.

__________________________________________________

الأخت N.K

شكراً على المرور وننتظر مشاركتك معنا. 

__________________________________________________

إخواني أعضاء الملتقى >>>>>>>>>>

أتمنى مشاركة الجميع في هذا الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## مهاجر (28 أغسطس 2003)

*المحاور الرئيسية لمناقشة آلام وآمال المهندس العربي*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتقد أن ألم المهندس العربي من الممكن أن يكون أمله إذا أجاد في التعامل معه، إخواني أورد لكم بعض المحاور التي أجتهدت قدر إستطاعتي في ترتيبها لتكون أساساً ومسودة عمل، وأوردت فيها نقاط عدة لتساعدنا في الوصول إلى أيسر السبل التي يجدر بالمهندس العربي أن يسلكها في سبيل التطور والتعلم، ومن أجل أن يساهم في المنظومة العلمية التي بدورها تساهم في تقدم ورقي الأمة الإسلامية.

المحاور الرئيسية لمناقشة آلام وآمال المهندس العربي:

المحور الأول: التعليم الهندسي باللغة العربية.
1- التعريب والترجمة
2- التجربة السورية في تعريب التعليم الجامعي.

المحور الثاني: لا توجد إستراتجية واضحة في تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
1- ما هي مؤهلات تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
2- كيف يتم إبتعاثهم لنقل هذه العلوم، وما أهمية نقلهم للعلوم الهندسية في تقدم المهندس العربي.
3- التجربة اليابانية في نقل العلوم الهندسية إلى بلادهم.

المحور الثالث: دائماً ما نبدأ بتطبيق التكنولوجيا (العلوم التطبيقيّة) المتأخرة التي ربما انتهت في الدول المتقدمة بينما المفروض أن نبدأ من حيث انتهى من قبلنا من الدول المتقدمة علمياً.
1- جهود المهندسين المخلصين بتعلم أخر ما استجد من علوم تطبيقية بحيث يتم تطبيقها وتطويرها فيما بعد.
2- الاهتمام بمراكز البحوث العربية. 
3- التجارب اليابانية والتايوانية والماليزية في تقدمهم العلمي بطريقتهم الخاصة على الرغم من نقلهم العلم عن الدول المتقدمة.

المحور الرابع: عدم أخذ طبيعة وثقافة المهندس العربي بعين الاعتبار، حيث أن ثقافتنا تحدنا من نقل كل شيء من العالم الغربي.
1- طبائع المهندس العربي والذي مهما تغرب أو اختلط بثقافات أجنبية لا مناص مِن عودته إلى طبيعته وثقافته العربية.
2- أمثلة ومواقف من طبائع المهندس العربي وكيف أنها من الممكن أن تكون عائقاً في طريق تقدم المهندس العربي.

المحور الخامس: خلو الساحة العربية من المؤتمرات واللقاءات الهندسية التخصصية الدائمة باللغة العربية.
1- ذكر بعض المؤتمرات واللقاءات الموجودة في الوقت الراهن على الساحة العربية سواءاً باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية.
2- إقامة هذه المؤتمرات الهندسية التخصصية ومالها من أهمية للمهندس العربي وتقدمه.
3- لماذا يفضل أن تكون هذه المؤتمرات دائمة وفي وقت محدد.
4- كيف يمكن أن نكسب ثقة المنظمين بأهمية هذه المؤتمرات واللقاءات وما هو المردود المادي لهم.

المحور السادس: خلو الساحة من الدوريات الهندسية التخصصية وأوراق العمل والبحوث باللغة العربية. 
1- ذكر بعض الدوريات الموجودة في الوقت الراهن في الساحة العربية. 
2- أهمية توثيق هذه الدوريات والبحوث باللغة العربية ومن ثم نشرها وترجمتها للدوريات الهندسية الأجنبية.
3- أهمية هذه الدوريات التخصصية للمهندس العربي.
4- هل من الممكن أن يوجد دعماً لهذه الدوريات وأوراق العمل والبحوث عن طريق الشركات العربية، وما هو المردود المادي لهذه الشركات.

المحور السابع: خلو الساحة العربية من الاستشاريون الدائمون والذين يقيمون في الدول العربية.
1- الإخلاص ونكران ألذات بحيث يكون المردود هو فائدة الأمة العربية وبالتالي خدمة للأمة الإسلامية.
2- تهيئة الجو المناسب لفئة المهندسين العرب الذين وصلوا إلى مرحلة مهندس استشاري بقصد المحافظة عليهم في سبيل تقدم وازدهار الأمة الإسلامية. 

المحور الثامن: هجرة العقول والخبرات العربية إلى الدول المتقدمة. 
1- تسهيل وإيجاد الجو العملي المريح لاسترجاع هذه الفئة من الخبرات العربية المتواجدة في خارج البلدان العربية. 
2- مناقشة الأسباب التي أدت بهذه الفئة من المهندسين ذوي الخبرات العملية إلى مغادرة أوطانهم العربية إلى الدول الأجنبية.
3- ذكر أمثلة لمهندسين ذوو خبرة يعيشون في الدول المتقدمة.

المحور التاسع: عدم منح المهندس العربي الثقة.
1- مناقشة حال المهندس المبتدأ وكيف يتم تدريبه في الشركات العربية.
2- مناقشة حال المهندس الممارس وكيف يتم التعامل معه في الشركات العربية.
3- من المسئول عن فقد الثقة في المهندس العربي، هل هو قلة الجهد والتقاعس من المهندس العربي أو من أسباباً أخرى. 

المحور العاشر: لماذا لا يتم تحفيز وتشجيع البدايات في المكاتب الاستشارية الفنية وبكوادر هندسية عربية.
1- هل هنالك مكاتب هندسية استشارية متخصصة في جميع التخصصات الهندسية في الأوطان العربية.
2- إن وجدت هذه المكاتب، فمن يديرها وما نسبة المهندسين العرب فبها.
3- ذكر أمثلة على مكاتب هندسية عربية.

المحور الحادي عشر: لماذا لا توجد مراجع وكتب هندسية متخصصة باللغة العربية.
1- هل بالفعل العالم العربي يعاني نقصاً في المراجع الهندسية المتخصصة باللغة العربية، أم أنها توجد ولكنها غير متوفرة للجميع.
2- ما هي نسبة المراجع والكتب الهندسية المتخصصة باللغة العربية مقارنة للمراجع الهندسية باللغة الإنجليزية.
3- ما هي نوعية وجودة الإخراج لهذه المراجع والكتب الهندسية المتخصصة باللغة العربية مقارنة للمراجع الهندسية باللغة الإنجليزية. 
4- هل بالإمكان إيجاد نفس الكتب الجامعية التي تدرس في الجامعات العربية وفي مختلف المراحل وتكون معربة وليست مترجمة ترجمة حرفية وبنفس الجودة.
5- الخبرة السورية في التعليم الجامعي باللغة العربية، وكيف حلت مشكلة المراجع والكتب الجامعية.

المحور الثاني عشر: لماذا لا يتم الأستعانة بالخبراء والاستشاريون المسلمين قبل اللجوء للاستشاريين الأجانب.
1- هل يوجد من الدول الإسلامية من يمتلك هؤلاء المهندسين الاستشاريون المتخصصين وبنفس جودة الاستشاريون الأجانب.
2- التجربة التركية والباكستانية في إيجاد مثل هذه الكوادر.

المحور الثالث عشر: هل المهندس العربي يشعر بالنقص وفقدان الانتماء لوطنه العربي وفقدان شخصيته الإسلامية لدوام تلقيه العلوم الهندسية من الغرب.
1- المسلمون يمرون في حالة جهل في الوقت الراهن بالنسبة للأمم الأخرى.
2- الأسباب التي ستجعل للمهندسين العرب هيبة وثقل بين الأمم وأهمها العودة الصادقة للدين الإسلامي الحنيف. 
3- أن نضع نصب أعيننا أن الأوربيون كانوا يرسلون بعثاتهم التعليمية ليتعلموا على يد المسلمين وباللغة العربية في الأندلس. 

المحور الرابع عشر: هل المهندسون العربي من الممكن أن يتعلموا وينقلوا العلوم الهندسية من الأمم المختلفة ثم يبدعون وينبغون فيها أكثر من تلك الأمم.
1- العلوم الهندسية علوم تطبيقية تجريبية بحثية يمكن أن ينبغ فيها من يعطيها جهداً ووقتاً، وعلى الرغم مما وصلت إليه الأمم المتقدمة مازال المجال مفتوحاً في كل التخصصات الهندسية.
2- أمثلة لمهندسين عرب نبغوا في تخصصاتهم في الدول العربية.


إخواني أترك حق التغيير مفتوحاً للجميع في الترتيب أو جمع محورين أو أكثر في محور واحد أو ماهو مناسباً، فقط إخواني إنسخوا وألصقوا وأجروا التغيير المناسب وسوف نناقشه جميعاً وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## مهاجر (29 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جميع أعضاء الملتقى، وأخص:
فيصل الشريف
جاسر
مهنس بلا صدفة
N. K 

لقد تم إضافة "المحاور الرئيسية لمناقشة آلام وآمال المهندس العربي" 

أرجو من الجميع مراجعتها وإضافة تعليقاتهم عليها!


----------



## جاسر (30 أغسطس 2003)

*سابدأ بالمحور الاول*

المحور الأول: التعليم الهندسي باللغة العربية.
1- التعريب والترجمة
2- التجربة السورية في تعريب التعليم الجامعي.
_______

التعريب والترجمة:
========
ان كنت تقصد تعريب الهندسة دراسيا", فارى انه ضروري جدا", ولكن يكون بالتدرج وباتزان, وبشكل متوازي مع دراسة الهندسة بلغة روادها, حتى اذا ما تم هضم وفهم هندسة تخصص ما, يتم تعريبها بالكامل, شريطة أن تكون كل التقنية في هذا المجال متوفرة في بلادنا حينها فقط نعتزل وننفرد بهويتنا الهندسية!
_ أما أن نعرب الهندسة, ثم نجهل كيف نتعامل مع دراسة هندسية حديثة, فهذا أمر لا يقبله العقل!
أما الترجمة, فهي سبيل العرب في نقل علوم الاغريق, وهي سبيل الغرب في نقل علوم العرب اليهم, أداة مهمة وضرورة ملحة ..

تقييم التعريب:
======
فشلت كثير من المحاولات الاستثنائية, لانها في الغالب هجرت اللغة الانجليزية بالكلية, فاضحى المتلقي بعيد وغريب عن تخصصة بعد انتهاء تلقية!
التجربة السورية رائدة وأجدها ناجحة, حسب ما سمعنا, ونحمد الله على وجودها لانها ستكون هي القاعدة ان وجد مشروع تعريبي للعلوم !

الترجمة:
====
ارى انها جيدة, بالذات في العلوم الاصيلة!
وانوه: ان هناك موضوع " الهندسة بالعربي لماذا لا تكون" تناول هذا المحور وتباينت الاراء فيه بشكل واضح,
وخير الامور الوسط

___

سنتواصل ان شاءالله ..

جاسر


----------



## مهاجر (31 أغسطس 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


إخواني لم أتلقى إي تعليق على محاور النقاش الرئيسية التي ذكرتها، وما أدري هل المحاور التي ذكرتها مناسبة ولا يوجد عليها أي تعليق! 
وبما أنه لم يعلق أحد عليها إلى الأن، سوف أعتبر أن الجميع موافق ودعونا نبدأ حوارنا الذي بالفعل بدأ بالرد من المبدع جاسر.

ولا ننسى أن أخي فيصل الشريف أيضاً قد لفت أنتباهنا في بداية الموضوع إلى هذا المحور الأساسي، بالإضافة لوضعه للرابط الذي تمت فيه مناقشة تعليم الهندسة باللغة العربية او بلغات أخرى ، او بخليط من هذه اللغات. وهو رابط مهم يمكن لمن أراد أن يطلع عليه.
http://www.arab-eng.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=53 


والمحور الأول هو التعليم الهندسي باللغة العربية، ويتضمن مدخلين رئيسين وهما:
1- التعريب والترجمة
2- التجربة السورية في تعريب التعليم الجامعي.

__________________________________________________

وهذه مداخلتي للنقاش بخصوص المحور الأول التعليم الهندسي باللغة العربية.

  هموم وتطلعات المهندس العربي بين اللغة العربية واللغات الأخرى

اللغة العربية همومٌ و تطلعات تؤرق المخلصين و المهتمين بتقدم الأمة العربية بصفة خاصة والأمة الإسلامية بشكل عام. ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه، هل يوجد هنالك من سبيل لدفع عجلة التقدم العلمي في الأمة العربية بدون الاهتمام الفعلي باللغة العربية ونقل العلوم المختلفة من الدول المتقدمة علمياً وتعريبها إلى اللغة العربية، هذا التساؤل يشع نوراً في طريق التقدم ورفع ألأمة العربية والإسلامية إلى أرفع الدرجات مما يساعد على ازدهارها وعودتها إلى مكانها الطبيعي بين الأمم. 

 تعريب التعليم الجامعي:

أن قضية التعريب الجامعي مازلت تطرح كثيراً بين مؤيدٍ ومعارض فدعونا نناقش هذه القضية ونرى سلبياتها وإيجابياتها ومن ثم ننتقل إلى التعليم الهندسي وإمكانية سرد العلوم الهندسية ونقلها باللغة العربية وتأثير ذلك إيجاباً وسلباً على المفهوم العام لهذه العلوم، وهل تلقي العلوم باللغة العربية بالفعل يساعد على دفع عجلة التطور والعلم في أمتنا العربية.

 الفرق بين التعريب والترجمة:

دعونا في البداية نوضح ما ذا نقصد بمصطلح (التعريب )، ونفرق بينه وبين مصطلح (الترجمة ).
الترجمة هي أن نقوم بترجمة نص أو كتاب من أي لغة إلى اللغة العربية، ومن الممكن أن نقول أن الترجمة هي عملية نقل المعرفة. 
أما التعريب فهو ما يمكن أن نحصل عليه من الترجمة، فالتعريب هو نقل المعرفة والعلم من لغة أو ثقافة أخرى إلى اللغة العربية بحيث تتاح الفرصة للثقافة العربية لكي تتحاور مع هذه الثقافات الجديدة لتتلاقى معها وتنمو وتزدهر، وهذا الحوار يمكن الأمة العربية أن نصبح أكثر قدرة على الإسهام في الثقافة العامة وفي النهضة العلمية على المستوى العالمي.

 معوقات التعريب: 

التعريب دائماً ما يوجه بعض الصعوبات ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
- الترجمة الآلية الحرفية للمنقولات العلمية، وهذا مما يضعف من نقل المواضيع وترجمتها حيث أن الترجمة ترجمة آلية، بالطبع من الممكن أن نترجم معادلة رياضية أو كيميائية بطريقة آلية اصطلاحية، أما من حيث فهم العلوم والنظريات فهي تحتاج إلى القراءة المركزة لفهم النص وفهم ما بين السطور قبل الشروع في التعريب.
- قلة الممارسة العملية والاكتفاء بالدراسة النظرية للمشاركين في التعريب.
- ومن الصعوبات أيضاً الاختلافات التي تظهر أحياناً بين ما يراه مجمع اللغة العربية وبين ما يعيشه الجامعيون من أمور عملية فيما يتعلق منها بمنهج وضع المصطلح، وعدم تواجد النص المناسب لما أثبت عن طريق مجمع الترجمة.
- عدم وجود تنسيق بين عمل الجهات المختلفة في قضايا التعريب ووضع المصطلح العربي.
- الدعم المادي لمشاريع التعريب في مختلف المجالات العلمية. 

  تجربة الجامعات السورية، وبصفة خاصة تجربة جامعة دمشق في تعريب التدريس الجامعي:

في الواقع أن التعريب بدأ في سوريا من زمن السيطرة العثمانية حيث كانت الترجمة من اللغة التركية واللغة الألمانية وفي مختف فروع المعرفة إلى اللغة العربية. ولجامعة دمشق موقف متميز وواضح من قضية تعريب العلوم، ولعلها أول جامعة عربية درست المواد العلمية باللغة العربية. فالتجربة السورية في إطار التعريب إذاً قديمة ومستمرة، وعميقة الصلة بنزوع الروح العربية للنهضة والتحقق، فإذا نظرنا إلى جامعة دمشق وجدناها قد أخذت منذ نشأتها تستجيب للمتطلبات ألاجتماعية والثقافية في سوريا، فأصبح التعليم فيها منذ وجود ألانتداب الفرنسي باللغة العربية. ولقد أنشئت أولاً أثناء الحرب العالمية ألأولى كلية أسمها مدرسة ألأدب، والتي أغلقها ألاستعمار الفرنسي بعد ثلاث سنوات أو أربع سنوات من إنشائها، لنمو الروح الوطنية بين طلابها، ثم أنشئت كليتا الحقوق والطب، وكان التدريس فيهما باللغة العربية، وكان ألأساتذة الرواد رائعين في نقل المصطلحات في مجال الحقوق والأدب والطب، وقد ترجمت آنذاك بعض المعاجم المتخصصة في الطب، وطبعت في جامعة دمشق، للعناية باللغة العربية، ولوضع المصطلحات العلمية، ثم حدث تنظيم الجامعة سنة 1946 بعد ألاستقلال، ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأت قضية التعريب والترجمة تطرح بصورة فعالة، ليس على مستوى كليات ألآداب والحقوق والطب في جامعة دمشق فقط، ولكن على مستوى جميع الكليات النظرية والعلمية في جميع الجامعات في سوريا.
والتجربة السورية تعتبر بالفعل رائدة في مجال التعريب والتدريس المطلق باللغة العربية ولقد تخرج من الجامعات السورية جيل جامعي، أكمل جميع مراحله التعليمية إلى الحد الجامعي باللغة العربية فقط، وهذه التجربة بالفعل تستحق التعليق والمقارنة. ويحبذا لو يشارك معنا إخواننا المهندسين والذين تخرجوا من الجامعات السورية بالإدلاء بآرائهم والتعليق على ما درسوه باللغة العربية، وكيف وجدوا أنفسهم في مجالات العمل بعد ذلك مقارنةً لمن درس في جامعات تدرس العلوم الهندسية باللغات الأجنبية.


----------



## المهندس (31 أغسطس 2003)

*أهلاً و سهلاً بك أخي مهاجر ،،،*

تشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم و الإثراءات المفيدة ،،،



انا من وجهت نظري أعتبر أن المشكلة تقع في عدة نقاط،،،

- لا بد من وضع فكرة للهندسة منذ المراحل الدراسية الأولى ،،، الكثير يتخرج من الثانوية ثم يتجه للجامعة ومن ثم يحتار يختار ؟! لا بد أن يكون هنالك توعية و نشرات و اهتمام بمجال كمثل هذا المجال الذي يعتبر سبب في تفوق الأمم ،،،

- مراحل التعليم الجامعية لم تصل إلى الأمل المطلوب ،،، فتجد أن الجامعات في دولة واحدة غير متفقة من حيث المواد المدرسة بها أو من حيث طريقة الدراسة لنفس الكلية !! مما يدعي للتعجب ،،، 

- لا توجد مؤلفات علمية و كتب هندسية باللغة العربية ،،، لتكون مرجع للطلاب مقارنة مع الدول الأخرى من حيث كميتها ،،، كذلك لا يوجد اهتمام بتعريب هذه الكتب الهندسية و إن كان هنالك بعضاً منها فهو قليل جداً ،،،


- لا توجد هنالك حوافز للابداع و الاختراع في المجال الهندسي ،،، ولا يوجد دعم للاهتمام بالمهندسين و تطوير و صقل مهاراتهم و مواهبهم ،،،

- المفاجاءة العملية ،،، كثيراً من المهندسين يتفاجئون بالحياة العملية البعيدة كل البعد عن دراستهم الجامعية ،،، فيجد أن ما درسه لا يأخذ منه إلا 10% فقط ،،، 

- البطالة وعدم توفير فرص التوظيف المناسبة للمهندسين ،،، مما يسبب لهم احباطاً و البحث عن وظائف أخرى ليست لها صله بدراسته ،،، قبل فترة وجدت شخصاً من دولة مجاورة يعمل محاسب في مطعم و هو مهندس الكترونيات !!


وتقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم مهاجر على ما بينت ،،، و ليتنا نخرج من هذا الموضوع و قد وضعنا حلول لآلامنا ،،، و حتى ننظر لمستقبل نتمنى أن يكون أكثر إشراقاً ،،،
و للجميع كل التحية و التقدير ،،،


----------



## ابو حسين (1 سبتمبر 2003)

اسعتم مساء .

اخي الكريم مهاجر عذرا سوف اتكلم عن المحور التاسع لوجودنا في فصل الصيف ووجود موضوع في المنتدى ذكرني به وهو التدريب الصيفي لطلبه الجامعات . 

نرى كثير ان يقوم الطالب بالتدريب لدى شركة ولكن للأسف بعد التدريب يخرج خالي اليدين وتكمل في عدة اسباب :

- سوء الاختيار من الجامعة . تقوم الجامعة بارسال عدة طلبة في غير تخصصاتهم وعذرهم لعدم وجود اماكن . ماذا يعمل طالب ميكانكي في مكتب استشارات هندسية .

- ايظا تقوم الجامعة باختيار اماكن يتدرب فيها الطالب وهي غير مؤهله . ان ترسل طالب الى ورشة ليتدرب فيها وتكون هذه الورشة صغيرة وغير موهله اصلاً لطالب في كلية تقنية .

- عدم وجود برامج تدربية لدى بعض الشركات , فيتم ارسال الطلبة الى المهندسين وهم غير موهلين المهندسين الى التدريب الطلبة , فتجده يجعل الطالب ياخذ راحته ولا يهتم به .

-الاهمال من الطالب بالتدريب وعدم وجود المحاضرات الازمة لشرح التدريب واهميته لطالب .

- عدم التشجيع من بعض الشركات في وضع مكافاءت لطالب . 


تحياتي لكم .... وللحديث بقية عن باقي المحاور والمشاركة بها .


----------



## iraqilovar (8 سبتمبر 2003)

*نقل التكنولوجيا*

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ المهندس مهاجر المحترم
إن موضوعك حول آلام المهندس العربي جاء في وقته وزمانه وهو من الأهمية بمكان في
ظرفنا الحالي وزمن الضعف والهوان الذي تعيشه بلداننا العربية والإسلامية.
ووضعك رؤس أقلام يسهل عملية الكتابة في هذا الموضوع ويجب حث الأخوة
الكرام للكتابة عن الموضوع وفي مواضيع آخلرى وذلك لتنشيط المنتدي وقبل ذلك
لفائدتنا.
وموضوعي هذا يكون أكثر تكاملا وفائدة عندما يشترك فيه أكثر من عقل وأكثر من رأي
ولاكمال إلا لله سبحانه.


عاشت الدول العربية فترة طويلة جدا في ظلمات التخلف والجهل.وعندما وصل المحتل الغازي
(الإحتلال البريطاني والفرنسي) بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ونقل معه بعض جوانب التكنولوجيا 
التي كانت حديثة في ذلك الزمان,حينها أدرك العرب مدى تخلفهم عن الركب في العالم الآخر
عالم الكفر والظلال.ومع الأسف لم تجري دراسة ذلك ووضع الخطط اللازمةلتجاوز ذلك التخلف
بل إعتقد البعض أن تقليد الغرب في ملبسهم وأساليب حياتهم والطريقة الإستهلاكية التي يحيونها هي الضمانة الأكيدة لرفع المستوى العلمي والتكنولوجي للوصول إلى مستوى الغرب.

كما وأخفقت أكثر الدراسات التي وضعت من قبل المفكرين والباحثين العرب لتحديد أسباب التخلف
ناهيك عن وضع الحلول لها.ويرجع السبب في ذلك الفشل إلى عدم علمية الدراسات والبحوث والتي تنتهج أساليب لاتمت بصلة للمعرفة والبحث العلمي وإنما للتحزب والمحابات وأحيانا التأريخ لتفسير ذلك
التخلف. وقد غيب العقل المفكر والعلمي وحل محله ذهنية الجمود والتحجر والتقليد الساذج.وكل ذلك كان سببا في مراوحتنا في اماكننا حي كان العالم يتقدم بخطي سريعة وثابتة.

لاشك بأن كثير من المؤسسات العلمية قد تم إنشاؤها في عالمنا العربي كما وتم فتح المعاهد والجامعات والمعاهد المهنية وحتي الدراسات العليا وأنشأت عدد من مراكز الأبحاث المتخصصة في بعض البلدان العربية.

وفي هذا القرن تزداد أهمية المعرفة والتقدم التكنولوجي حيث يشهد العالم متغيرات كبيرة في نقل التكنولوجية وإستحداثها وتزداد حالات الإندماج والتكتل الإقتصادي (مجموعة شرق آسيا,المجموعة الأوربية...إلخ)ونتيجة للتقدم الحاصل في العلوم وخصوصا الكمبيوتر تسارعت عملية إنتاج التكنولوجيا الجديدة ورافق ذلك عملية إحتكارها.

إن مصطلح التكنولوجيا (وكما يطلق عليها في بلداننا العربية التقنيات أو التقانة وما إلى ذلك 
من تسميات معربة)يمكن تعريفه بأنه هجمل الخبرات والمهارات المعرفية المتراكمة والتي 
تكون شرطا لازما لتصميم وإنتاج وتصنيع منتج من خلال مشروع إقتصادي إنتاجي كأن 
يكون مصنع والذي يقام لهذا الغرض بعد إستيفاء الدراسات اللازمة لذلك.

ولاتزال هناك نظرة قاصرة وفهم خاطئ لمعني نقل التكنولوجيا حيث أن الكثير يعتقد أن شراء
مصنع من دولة متقدمة أي الحصول على وسيلة إنتاج يتم من خلاله إنتاج سلعة وتسويقها 
هو نقلا للتكنولوجيا.ولذلك ترى بعض الفضائيات تعرض على مشاهديها مصانع لإنتاج السجاد
والعلف ومساحيق الغسيل الإسرائيلية أرييل وما إلى ذلك.وغالبا مايكون جميع الكادر الهندسي
اللذي يدير تلك المصانع هو مستورد مع الآلات.ومع الأسف فحتى عملية إستيراد مصنع لايتم 
وفق دراسات منهجية علمية تخضع لإعتبارات عديدة وليس الربح فقط.

وقد أثبتت الدراسات والبحوث العلمية في الدول المتقدمة على الترابط الوثيق بين تقدم 
القدرات العلمية والتكنولوجية للدولة وبين معدلات التنمية الإقتصادية والإجتماعية.فكلما
كان التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي أكبر كانت معدلات التنمية أكبر وهي عملية طردية.

وأثبتت الدراسات كذلك أن هناك ترابطا متبادلا بين ماتخصصه الدولة من أموال على البحث العلمي والتطوير التكنولوجي إلى عدد سكانها وكذلك بين عدد العلماء والمهندسين العاملين في
البحوث العلمية إلى عدد السكان وبين دخل الفرد.
ولذلك فإن ميزات مثل رخص الأيدي العاملة وتوفر المواد الأولية الرخيصتين في بلدان 
النامية تفقد أهميتها في الوقت الحاضر بالمقارنة مع إزدياد أهمية القوانين الإقتصادية
للتنافس والمستندة إلى العلم والمعرفة والبحث المتخصص والتي تكون سببا في رفع 
القدرات الإنتاجية والقدرة على منافسة المنتجات القادمة من الدول المتقدمة.

وهناك أمور مهمة جدا يجب الأخذ بها عند نقل التكنولوجيا ومن ثم إستخدامها وطنيا ومنها:

1-وضع الدراسات العلمية للإحتياجات التكنولوجية والإقتصادية وذلك بهدف إختيار الأنسب من التكنولوجيا والتي تتناسب مع النمو الإقتصادي وكذلك مع مستوى الكادر المتخصص
الذي ستوكل إليه عملية إدارة هذه التكنولوجيات.

2-إن إستقدام الخبراء الأجانب ليس هو الحل لبلأمثل لإستخدام التكنولوجيا بل يجب وضع
الخطط السنوية والبعيدة المدى لتهيئة وإعداد الكادر المناسب واللذي يتميز بالمعرفة 
العلمية الجيدة بالجوانب الإقتصادية(تيكنوقراط) وكذلك يكون قادرا على ليس فقط إستخدام
بل وتطوير تلك التكنولوجيات.

ولكي تكون هذه التكنولوجيات متلائمة مع ظروف البلد المحدد من النواحي التنموية
والإقتصادية والعلمية,يجب أن توضع دراسات وخطط هندسية عكسية لتطويع هذه 
التكنولوجيات وإحداث التغييرات اللازمة لكي تتلائم مع البيئة الإقتصادية وكذلك
الخطط التنموية البعيدة المدى.ويجب أن تكون لهذه التغييرات القابلية على إحداث 
توازنات جديدة في مجالات المنافسة الإقتصادية الحرة.

ومن البديهي إن كل هذا لايتم إلابوضع خطط للبحث العلمي التطويري للتكنولوجيا
لتكون قادرة على إنتاج مصانع وشركات جديدة تقوم على تلك المصانع المعتمدة على
التكنولوجيات التي شاخت وفقدت دورها الإقتصادي والإنتاجي التنافسي.
ولكي نشجع كل جديد في هذا المجال علينا إستحداث مؤسسات وطنية وبكادر وطني 
تعنى بالإختراعات والإبتكارات وتسجيلها ولايتم ذلك إلا بصياغة قوانين تخص

وهذا الموضوع واسع جدا وفيه عدد من الآراء نأمل الكتابة عن ذلك من قبل الأخوة

ولكم الشكر 

سلام الصدر


----------



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

شكراً جزيلاً أخي سلام، وجزاك الله خير على تفاعلك مع موضوع آلام وآمال المهندس العربي. موضوع مهم وأتمنى بالفعل مشاركة جميع المهتمين. 

أخي: لقد قرأت ما كتبت وسوف أشارك في التعليق ولك جزيل الشكر، وننتظر منك المزيد وبإسهاب.

أخوك:
أبو محمد


----------



## Khalidmh (9 سبتمبر 2003)

السلام عليكم
لو تسمحوا لى ان اضيف رأيى بسيط فى هذا النقاش

المشكلة فى بدايتها لماذ يتجه طالب الثانوى الى كليات الهندسة هل بسبب ميوله الهندسية ام بسبب انها من كليات القمة و هو قد حصل على مجموع كبير فى الثانوية و لقب مهندس لا يزال له بعض البريق (علما ان كلمة باشمهندس شائعه فى اوساط الحرفيين)
الميول الهندسية للطالب تعنى مقدرته على التخيل والابتكار لذا نجد ان كثير من طلاب الهندسة" ممن دخلوا الكليات لانها كليات قمة" يتعثرون فى مواد الرسم الهندسى و الهندسة الوصفيه. لذلك فلابد من تغيير المعيير التى تتم من خلالها اختيار كليات الجامعة .
النقطة الثانية هو نظام التعليم و طبعا يختلف نظام التعليم من قطر عربى الى اخر و لكن المشاكل فى مجمله متقاربه واول تلك المشاكل هو اهمال التدريب العملى فى المصانع والورش وعدم اعطائه القدر الكافى من الاهتمام فيتخرج مهندس هو أقرب الى ملاحظ عمال منه الى مهندس, المشكلة الثانية هو عدم الاهتمام بتنمية روح الفريق فى العمل بين الطلاب و الاهتمام فقد بالفرد مما يسبب صعوبة العمل فى فريق واحد بعد التخرج و فى رايي ان روح الفريق فى العمل هامة جدا فى العمل الهندسى ,و أنا لى تجربة شخصية فى التدريس الجامعى هنا فى اليابان ولقد أعجبت بتنمية روح الفريق بين الطلاب فكل المشاريع تنافسية بين مجموعات وليست بين أفراد النتائج اكثر من رائعة ,وكما تحدثت سابقا عن التدريب فانه هنا يشغل حيز كبير من الجدول الدراسى كما ان الارتباط بالصناعة من خلال الزيارات هامة جدا للطلبة و الزيارات تكون مخططة ولها هدف وليست ترفيهية او زيارات مدرسية

النقطة الثالثة والتى يفتقدها أغلب المهندسين هى الاستمرار فى الاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد فى مجال التخصص و ان يحاول ان يطور نفسه بالتعليم والتدريب و الاطلاع حتى لا يتحول الى ترس فى الة الحياة

النقطة الرابعة و هى موجوده فى جميع اقطار الوطن العربى هى عقدة الخواجة فنحن نعتبر الاجنبى خبير فى تخصصه مهما كان ولا نعترف بخبرة او مهارة المهندس العربى "أُشرف على بعض الطلبة هنا وأقول لهم اذا حضرتم الى بلدى فستصبحون خبراء و علىّ ان اتلقى الاوامر منكم"

النقطة الخامسة والتى تختلف من قطر عربى الى أخر هى الحالة الاقتصادية وقلة الامكانيات المتاحة والتى تجعل المهندس عاجز عن الابتكار و التطوير.

وللحديث بقية...........


----------



## مهاجر (9 سبتمبر 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أمسي على الجميع بالخير

أخي خالد لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك معنا في مناقشة آلام وآمال المهندس العربي، ومن هو المهندس العربي! هو أنا وأنت والأخر والأخر....وأنا أعلم مقدار إنشغالك ومع ذلك فقد خصصت وقتاً لقرآة الموضوع والمشاركة، أقدر منك هذا وننتظر منك الكثير.

وكما قرآت فإني معجباً باليابانين عملياً لا إجتماعياً، وأتمنى أن نأخذ منهم ما صفا وندع ما تكدر. وطبعاً أخي بمناسبة وجودك في تلك البلاد فأنت أفضل من ينقل لنا صورة عن التعليم الهندسي قبل وبعد التخرج.
مثلاً لا حصراً:
- التجربة اليابانية في نقل العلوم الهندسية إلى بلادهم من أمريكا وأوروبا.
- التجاربة اليابانية في تقدمهم العلمي بطريقتهم الخاصة (النهج الياباني) على الرغم من نقلهم العلم عن الدول المتقدمة علمياً، وأضحت اليابان دولة ذات خصائص ونهج علمي يقتدى به من الأمم الأخرى.
- تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة اليابنية. 
- إعتزازهم بلغتهم اليابانية، وحسب علمي أن كل من يأتي للدراسة في اليابان يدرس باللغة اليابانية.

لك مني كل الأحترام والتقدير على مواضيعك الهادفة وردودك الشاملة. 

أخوك
أبو محمد


----------



## Khalidmh (10 سبتمبر 2003)

السلام عليكم...
العفو يا أخى ابو محمد فانت من يجب ان نشكر على طرحك لهذ الموضوع والذى أسأل الله ان نخرج منه بفائدة للجميع 
واسمح لى يا أخى ان اضيف رأيي تلك القضية ومن واقع معاشرتى للتجربة اليابانية فى هذا المجال 

التعريب قضية قوية أؤيدها بشدة ولكن بشرط ان تتصاحبها حركة ترجمة قوية ومستمرة بدون توقف لكل مستجدات العصر و لجميع افرع العلوم
ثانية ان يعطى كل ذى حق حقه بمعنى ان تنسب المسميات الى اهلها دون محاولة وضع مترادفات عربية قد تكون عقيمة و غير مطابقة للمعنى وعندما نصل الى ابتكار شيئ ما فسيكون من حقنا وضع مسميات عربية له ونخبر الاخريينعلى استخدام الاسم العربى و التجربة اليابانية فى هذا في نقل العلوم إلى بلادهم من أمريكا وأوروبا فى عصر الامبراطور ميجي - 1868م – 1912م وهو العهد الذي تلى فترة ( الشوجن _ ) أو النظام الإقطاعي للساموراي , حيث وضعت فيه الأسس الحقيقية لنهضة اليابان المعاصرة في جميع المجالات , وانصرفت الدولة كلياً إلى دراسة الحضارة الغربية وتبنيها وظهرت حركة ترجمة قويه جدا لكل انواع العلوم و لقد أوفد ميجى الكثير من البعثات الخارجية وعند عودة المبعوثين كانوا يتقلدوا المناصب القيادية فى الدولة وخوفا من ان يحتدم صراع بين الأصالة والمعاصرة‏‏ فقد رفع ميجى آنذاك شعارا حكيما هو‏:‏ الروح يابانية‏,‏ والأشياء غربية‏ مما ساهم فى المحافظة على الهوية اليابانية فى مجالات الحياة المختلفة, وحاليا توجد فى اليابان مؤسسات حكومية واهلية مهمتها ترجمة اى كتاب مهما كان حيث ان الطالب الجامعى او المهندس لا يحتاج لأتقان لغة اخرى للتعلم وكثير من المجلات البحثية تنشر ابحاثها باللغة اليابانية فهم يعتزون بلغتهم الى ابعد حد وكما قال لى احدهم لو نسطيع ان نجعل العالم كله يتحدث اللغة اليابانية لفعلنا النقطة الهامة التى حرص عليها اليابانيون فى بداية نهضتهم هو الميكنة و التصنيع بمعنى انه لا يكتفى بشراء المعدات التكنولوجية الحديثة و لكن يتعلم كيفية صناعتها (اخذت نفس الاسلوب الهند فى اواخر الستينات من القرن الماضى اشترت اقمار صناعية و اشترطت على الشركة الفرنسية تواجد واشراك مهندسون هنود فى جميع مراحل التصنيع ....الان تقوم الهند بتصنيع الاقمار الصناعية بالكامل بنفسها) اما فى العالم العربى فالوضع مختلف فنحن نتباهى بشراء احدث المعدات والتكنولوجيا ومن ثم نصبح مجرد مستخدمين للتكنولوجيا يتحكم بنا الغرب كيفما يشاء فليس المتحضر من يمتلك احدث طراز من السيارات ولكن المتحضر هو من يصنيع تلك السيارة
عودة للتجربة اليابانية فلتعليم الياباني وان تفوق فنيا الا انه حافظ على هوية بلاده ، وحفظ لها الى اليوم خصوصيتها الثقافية . ونحن بالمثل بحاجة الى تعليم يعتمد المنهج ذاته حفاظا على الثقافة وهوية ومن دون مخاصمة المعاصرة
تاريخيا أدخل اليابانيون نظام التعليم بمعناه الحديث في عام 1872م , عندما أنشأت الحكومة اليابانية مدارس إعدادية وثانوية في أنحاء البلاد . وفي عام 1886م كان إلزاماً على كل طفل أن يلتحق بالمدارس لمدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل . وفي عام 1900م تقرر أن يكون التعليم الإلزامي مجاناً , وفي عام 1908م إمتدت فترة التعليم الإلزامية إلى ست سنوات , ثم إمتدت مرة أخرى بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى تسع سنوات لتغطي بذلك مرحلتي الإبتدائية والإعدادية المتوسطة . 
وقد صيغ الهيكل الأساسي لمباديء النظام التعليمي الحالي , في قانونين صدرا في عام 1947م , وهما القانون الأساسي للتعليم , وقانون التعليم بالمدارس . وهناك مبدأ أساسي ورد في القانون الأساسي للتعليم هو (( المساواة في الفرص التعليمية للجميع , وحظر التفرقة على أساس العرق , والعقيدة , والجنس , والوضع الإجتماعي , والوضع الإقتصادي أو خلفية الأسرة , ويحظر بصفة خاصة أية صلة بين الأحزاب السياسية أو الدينية وبين التعليم 

وبالتلى يمكننا تلخيص اسرار تقدم اليابان فى النقاط التالية
1) أن الإنسان الياباني تمكن من نقل ما لدى الغرب من علوم مختلفة ونجح في تقليدها وتطبيقها , بل من ثم أبدع في تطويرها إلى الأحسن (ملحوظة: اليابانى مُطَوِر أكثر منه مُبتَكِر). 

2) أن الياباني تعتبر الراحة والنوم شيء معيب , لذلك تجده في غاية الجد والنشاط وقت عمله , وتجد أن إجازته السنوية شبه معدومة , بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود سن للتقاعد بالنسبة له . 

3) أن الياباني يجيد الإدخار فهو شعب يدخر من 20% إلى 40% من دخله . 

4) أن اليابان يتقن ما يصنع ويقوم به , فيده ماهرة إلى أبعد الحدود 
(يطبق الحديث النبوى الشريف " اذا عمل أحدكم عملا فليتقنه") . 

5) أن الياباني لديه شـعور بالرقابة الذاتية , فلا يحتال أو يتخاذل لأجل توفير بعض المادة أو الوقت (على الرغم ان كثير منهم لا يؤمن بوجود إله يراقبه فى الوقت الذى نحن نؤمن بان الله يراقب كل اعملنا صغيرها وكبيرها) . 

6) العمل الجماعي وعدم الظهور أو التسلق على الآخرين 
(و كما قلت سابقا فاننى رايت كيفية عمل مجموعات من الطلبة تتعاون لتنفيذ مشروع معين و بالتالى لا يوجد الطالب رقم واحد و لكن يوجد الفريق رقم واحد) .

وللحديث بقية


----------



## مهاجر (10 سبتمبر 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

حقاً لقد إستمتعت بقرآة ما كتبت أخي خالد وننتظر منك بقية الحديث.
________________________________________________

المحور الثاني: لا توجد إستراتجية واضحة في تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
1- ما هي مؤهلات تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
2- كيف يتم إبتعاثهم لنقل هذه العلوم، وما أهمية نقلهم للعلوم الهندسية في تقدم المهندس العربي.
3- التجربة اليابانية في نقل العلوم الهندسية إلى بلادهم. 

بالفعل يكاد يكون التخطيط معدوماً في مثل هذا المجال، فنحن لا نرى تخطيط واضح لدى الاختصاصين في تلقي العلوم الهندسية لنقلها إلى الدول العربية، بحيث تكون هذه العلوم المنقولة هي الأساس الذي يبنى عليه كل المحاولات التي تساعد في التقدم والرقي لمختلف التخصصات الهندسية. طبعاً لا ننكر أن هناك بعثات إلى الدول المتقدمة علمياً ولكنها بقصد الدراسة والعودة بشهادة ومن ثم الإنخراط في الجو العملي أو في المجالات التعليمية (جامعات ومعاهد)، وليست هناك إستراتيجية النقل المدروس الذي خطط له مبكراً لسد ثغرة علمية معينة. 
في البداية يجب أن نفرق بين ما نريد أن نأخذه من الغرب من أجل تقدمنا المادي والعلمي، فمن الناحية العلمية يجب علينا أن نتعلم ما هي الطرق المثلى لنقل التقنية الحديثة بكل مستوياتها من الدول المتقدمة علمياً. أما الأهداف التي نستخدم من أجلها هذه التقنية فهي أهداف عربية وإسلامية صرفة. وإذا ركزنا النظر نجد أنه يوجد تباين واضح و هو قائم فعلاً في هذا المجال، والحل في اجتياز هذا التباين أساساً هو قيام حركة بحث علمي، وحركة تصنيع وتنمية، تخدم أهدافنا العربية والإسلامية، ومن المهم أن تكون هذه الحركة العلمية باللغة العربية، وأن نقوم بترجمة وتعريب الكتب العلمية إلى اللغة العربية وبصفة مستمرة، وبوضع المصطلحات العلمية والتقنية الواضحة باللغة العربية، وأن نرضى بصرف ما يحتاجه هذا العمل من الجهد والوقت مهما يكن مقداره.

أما ما يختص بمن ينقل هذه العلوم التطبيقية فأنا أعتقد أن الأشخاص الذين يجب اختيارهم لهذه المهمة يجب أن يكونوا مميزين وتوضع لهم خصائص ومعايير معينة قبل تكليفهم بمثل هذه المهمة.

هل الإبتعاث يتم عن طريق مجمع علمي يضم معظم الدول العربية أو عن طريق كل دولة على حدة، أعتقد كل ما تظافرت واتحدت الجهود في نقل العلوم التطبيقية كل ما كان المردود أفضل وأقوى. 

وأمامنا تجارب الأمم في هذا المضمار، ففي اليابان مثلاً قد أخذوا التقنية من الغرب، ودرسوها بلغتهم القومية، وتفوقوا في ذلك على الغرب، وعلى أمريكا. وطبعاً نحن هنا لا نناقش نقل الحركة الفكرية والشخصية من الدول الغربية إلى الدول الأخرى، فنحن نجد أن اليابانيون نقلوا العلوم التطبيقية أما ما يتعلق بكل ما يتصل بالشخصية القومية اليابانية فلم يأخذوا كثيراً عن الغرب، بل حافظوا على هويتهم وشخصيتهم اليابانية، وأصبح لهم فيها إسهام واضح في الثقافة العالمية. وأحيلكم إلى بحث أخي خالد في التجربة اليابانية، فلقد أجاد في نقل الصورة لنا، فله الشكر وجزاه الله خير.


----------



## مهاجر (10 سبتمبر 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

وهذه محاولة تستحق النقل والمناقشة وهي التجربة التركية في نقل التقنية إلى بلادهم وبأيدي خبراء أتراك، الخبر منقول من موقع شبكة الجزيرة. 

أعلن المنسق في معهد الأبحاث التركي للإلكترونيات والتكنولوجيا العلمية أوغور مراد ليلوغلو أن أنقرة ستطلق يوم 26 سبتمبر/ أيلول الجاري القمر الاصطناعي للمراقبة "بيلسات/1" الذي قام بصنعه مهندسون أتراك بالتعاون مع بريطانيين لجمع معلومات عن البيئة.
وأوضح ليلوغلو أن معدات المراقبة في القمر الاصطناعي صنعها فريق تركي عمل لمدة سنتين في بريطانيا، وأضاف "للمرة الأولى لم نشتر قمرا اصطناعيا بل عملنا مباشرة في المشروع وقمنا بإنتاج تجهيزاته"، وقد شارك 12 مهندسا من المعهد والمركز التركي للبحث العلمي في المشروع الذي بلغت كلفته 14 مليون دولار.
وقال المسؤول التركي إن فريقا تركيا بالكامل سينجز المشروع المقبل لإنتاج قمر اصطناعي، وأوضح أن المعلومات التي سيجمعها القمر "بيلسات/1" ستستخدم في قطاع الزراعة وإدارة الكوارث الطبيعية ومشاكل المدن، وسيوضع القمر في المدار على ارتفاع 686 كلم بالصاروخ الروسي "كوسموس/3M" الذي سيتم إطلاقه من بليسيتسك شمالي شرقي روسيا.
وكانت الأقمار الاصطناعية التركية الثلاثة السابقة "تركسات" من صنع الشركة الفرنسية "إيروسباسيال" ووضعت في المدار بصاروخ "أريان". 

http://www.aljazeera.net/science_tech/2003/9/9-9-2.htm


----------



## مهاجر (18 ديسمبر 2003)

*المحور الثالث*

سوف نبدأ في مناقشة المحور الثالث، والنقاش مفتوح للجميع:
المحور الثالث: 
دائماً ما نبدأ بتطبيق التكنولوجيا(العلوم التطبيقيّة) المتأخرة التي ربما انتهت في الدول المتقدمة بينما المفروض أن نبدأ من حيث انتهى من قبلنا من الدول المتقدمة علمياً.
1- جهود المهندسين المخلصين بتعلم أخر ما استجد من علوم تطبيقية بحيث يتم تطبيقها وتطويرها فيما بعد.
2- الاهتمام بمراكز البحوث العربية. 
3- التجارب اليابانية والتايوانية والماليزية في تقدمهم العلمي بطريقتهم الخاصة على الرغم من نقلهم العلم عن الدول المتقدمة. 
__________________________________________________

للأسف نجد أن العلوم التطبيقية المنقولة إلى الدول العربية علوم قديمة وغير مواكبة للتقدم الذي عليه الدول المتقدمة علمياً. فهل هذا يعني أن نقل هذه العلوم غير مجدي وأننا يجيب أن تعتمد على أبحاثنا من خلال إنشاء مراكز البحوث العربية.
هذا الأمر بالفعل وارد ولكنه لا ينافي النقل الفني الذي ينقل عن طريق فنيين وإختصاصيين مهرة أرسلوا إلى الدول المتقدمة علمياً لهذا الغرض بالذات، وقد تبدأ هذه المرحلة من مرحلة مبكرة ولنقل مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية ومن ثم الأحتكاك بمراكز التخصص الفني في هذه الدول المتقدمة علمياً من خلال العمل في الجامعات ومراكز البحوث وإيضاً من خلال العمل في الشركات إن أضطر الأمر. وهذا طبعاً يتطلب شروط منها الدعم المادي الغير محدود وإختيار الأشخاص المناسبين لنقل هذه العلوم وتوفير السبل التي تساعد هؤلاء المتخصصين لأداء مهامهم على أنسب وجه. وطبعاً المهندسيين الذين يعدون لهذا النقل يجيب أن يختاروا بعناية فائقة وأن يشرح لهم الدور الأساسي الذي من أجله أنتدبوا لهذه المهام. 
وللموضوع بقية...........................


----------



## الرجيل (24 ديسمبر 2003)

*لالالالا يا أخوتي ...*

لا يا أخوتي لا لليأس ..
لاحظت أن مداخلاتكم كل تبعث لليأس ..
أشكركم جميعاً على هذا الموضوع الذي يوضح كل ما يتعرض له المهندس وتحصيله العلمي ..
أقول لكم إن كل ما يتحصل عليه المهندس من تعليم هندسي داخل الجامعة أو الكلية في مجال تخصصه لا يأتي عبثاً ..
فكل واحد فينا عندما يتجه إلى تخصص معين لا بد أنه راغب أن يصبح مهندس في هذا التخصص ..
لا ينتهي المهندس عند تخرجه من الجامعة أو حصوله على شهادة معينة ..
عليه أن يعمل لكي يحقق ما كان يحلم به قبل التخرج ..
أدعو كل مهندس أن يُجَّد لكي يصل إلى أرقى المستويات ..
فلو أجتمع عدد من المهندسين في مجال معين وجمع كل مهندس مالديه من خبرات وقدرات علمية ومادية وأصبحوا يداً واحدة في تكوين مكتب يستفيد منه هؤلاء ويفيدوا بلدهم ..فهذا لا يضر ..
فلا نقف في مكان واحد ونلقي اللوم على تحصيلنا العلمي .. وضياع 4 أو 5 سنوات من عمرنا .. علينا أن نتحدى الغرب ونطور إمكاناتنا حتى بأبسط ما لدينا من معلومات .


----------



## إسلام (7 يناير 2004)

*السلام عليكم...*

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم...

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي في الله مهاجر على هذا الموضوع الذي لم يلفت نظري الا الان!!!

نتساءل بشئ من العجز... أين المهندس المسلم أو العربي من هؤلاء المهندسين الغربيين؟؟؟

لا أحب أن اطيل و لكن... لنسأل نفسنا بعض الأسئلة.....
ما هو المهندس؟؟؟
ما واجب المهندس على زميله الذي في سنه؟؟؟
ما واجب المهندس على زميله الأصغر منه؟؟؟
ما واجب المهندس تجاه زميله الأكبر منه؟؟؟
كيفية عمل المهندسين معاً؟؟؟
من أين نأتي بعلمنا؟؟؟
هل نحن صانعي العلم أم متلقين للعلم؟؟؟ و كيفية هذا التلقي أو الصنع؟؟؟


و الكثير الكثير من الأسئلة الأخرى التي يأسف الفرد في الاجابة عنها... و لكن دعنا نجب عن بعض تلك الأسئلة...

-فالمهندس هو الرجل الذي يخطط لعمله بشكل علمي صحيح قائم على النظريات العلمية المثبت صحتها...
-واجب المهندس على زميله الذي في سنه هو أن يصحح له أخطاءه ان رأى أنه قد يقع في الخطأ وأن يتناقش معه و لا يخجلا من ابداء أخطائهم او الاعتراف بها لنعلم الصحيح من العلم...
-واجب المهندس على زميله الأصغر أن يعلمه ولا يخفي عنه علماً أبداً... و لا يسخرمنه أبداً... و للأسف هذا لا يحدث...
نجد أن المهندس الكبير يتخذ المهندس الصغير هزواً ان كان قد يخرج منه بعض كليمات من خبرته أو علمه... هذا في الغالب و لكن ليس كل المهندسين هكذا... و لننظر الى المهندسين في الغرب.. يعلمون مهندسيهم الصغار ما تعلموه و يسعون للمزيد من العلم دون النظر الى ما يقدمونه لزميلهم الاصغر....

هذه هي المشكلة الكبرى... يتعلم المهندس الكبير و يكتسب بعض الخبرة و يبقى على تلك الخبرة و لا يريد أحداً ان يشاركه فيها... لأنه لا يسعى للمزيد من العلم و الخبرة بل ينتظرها أن تأتي اليه... و لذلك لا يقدم علمه لأحد ولا خبرته التي ليس له يد فيها ... بل هي توفيق من الله... و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله...
و لذا يقع على عاتق ذلك المهندس الصغير أن يجابه متاعب كثيرة حتى يحصل على الخبرة و يجابه في ذلك المزيد من الوقت لاكتساب هذا العلم... و لذا فانه لابد أن يكون المهندس الغربي أفضل بكثييييييييييير...

اضفةً الى ذلك تلك الدورات التدريبية التي تقدمها الشركات في الغرب لمهندسيها و فنييها للارتقاء بمستواهم العلمي و الحرفي... و التي لا يمكن أن تتواجد هنا....

- و لكن نجد بعض المهندسين الصغار و هم يسخرون من زملائهم الكبار و لا يستمعون لنصحهم... قد يكون هذا المهندس الكبير يبغي النصح لأخيه الصغير و لكنه يأخذه بمحمل أنه يريد التحكم فيه وووو.... الى آخر هذه الهلاوس...
يجب بكل الأحوال احترام المهندس الكبير.... و ان لاحظت خطاً معيناً فلا يجب أن تلفت نظره اليه على الملأ و لكن أن تلفت نظره اليه فيما بينكما فقد تكون أنت المخطئ فتقع في الاحراج... و قد يكون هو المخطئ فيقع في الاحراج...

-في الغرب يتعامل المهندس مع زملائه كفرد من مجموعة تقوم بعمل ما... يتكلمون بصيغة الجمع... و لكننا هنا كلما قام أحد بعمل قال... قمتُ بكذا و كذا.. متفرداً بذلك دون زملائه... و كأن لم يساعده أحد!!!!!!!! و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله...

-نحن و كما نعلم من متلقي العلم.... و لسنا صانعيه و هذه في حد ذاتهامشكلة عظيمة الشأن... فاننا نتلقى ما يريدون الغرب أن نتلقاه و يخفون عنا ما يريدون اخفاءه....و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله....

أنى لنا أن نرتقي و نرتفع دون أن نصارح أنفسنا و نواجهها بأخطائنا؟؟؟؟

اني لأرى في هذا المنتدى ان شاء الله ثمرة طيبة قد تنجح التعامل بين مهندسين الاسلام جمعاء.... علنا نجد علمنا الضائع و كرامتنا التي غطهاالتراب...

لا احب ان اطيل عليكم.... اقول قولي هذا و استغفر الله لي و لكم... و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
سبحانك الله و بحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك و اتوب اليه...
أخوكم في الله....


----------



## مهاجر (9 يناير 2004)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي المهندس الرجيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير على مرورك ومشاركتك..........

ونحن أيضاً نقول لا لليأس ..
أساس الموضوع هو الأمل ومن كل هذ ه الألام التي يواجهها المهندس العربي نحن متفائلين ونعلم أن الأمل قادم وبما تعنيه هذه الكلمة من معاني. ولكننا قصدنا من هذا الموضوع أن نتكاتف في إصدار منهاجاً لهذا الأمل وهذا يتطلب ذكر ما يوجهه المهندس العربي من مضايقات وتحديات ومن ثم نعرج إلى المطلوب لبلوغ الهدف. 

وما ذكرته أنت كان من الحلول وتشكر على ذلك:

فلو أجتمع عدد من المهندسين في مجال معين وجمع كل مهندس مالديه من خبرات وقدرات علمية ومادية وأصبحوا يداً واحدة في تكوين مكتب يستفيد منه هؤلاء ويفيدوا بلدهم ..فهذا لا يضر ..
فلا نقف في مكان واحد ونلقي اللوم على تحصيلنا العلمي .. وضياع 4 أو 5 سنوات من عمرنا .. علينا أن نتحدى الغرب ونطور إمكاناتنا حتى بأبسط ما لدينا من معلومات.

نرجو أن تعاود المشاركة والمناقشة في هذا الموضوع الهادف.


----------



## مهاجر (9 يناير 2004)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي المهندس إسلام جزاك الله خير على مداخلتك وأتفق معك في كل ما ذكرت ولكن الموضوع أكبر من أن نقف عند مشاركة واحدة ننتظر منك الكثير. 

مشاركة جيدة وفي محلها، وكما ذكرت: 

نحن و كما نعلم من متلقي العلم.... و لسنا صانعيه و هذه في حد ذاتها مشكلة عظيمة الشأن... فاننا نتلقى ما يريدون الغرب أن نتلقاه و يخفون عنا ما يريدون اخفاءه....و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله....
أنى لنا أن نرتقي و نرتفع دون أن نصارح أنفسنا و نواجهها بأخطائنا؟؟؟؟
اني لأرى في هذا المنتدى ان شاء الله ثمرة طيبة قد تنجح التعامل بين مهندسين الاسلام جميعاً.... علنا نجد علمنا الضائع و كرامتنا التي غطاها التراب... 

أسأل الله أن يعيننا في تكملة هذا الجهد وأطالبك بالمشاركة معنا من وقت لأخر بأرائك وأقتراحاتك.


----------



## مهاجر (9 يناير 2004)

*لماذا السباق المحموم على امتلاك العقول ..؟!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنقل هذا المقال من مفكرة الأسلام، وعلى الرغم من أن المقال يسرد ما تعانيه بعض الدول الأسيوية من معانة في إمتلاك عقول مفكريها من الدول المتقدمة علمياً، ولكنه متطابق وإلى حد كبير مع بعض أسباب هجرة العقول العربية إلى الخارج: 

يحمل القرن المعلوماتي الذي نعيش فيه الآن في طياته نذر سباق محموم على امتلاك العقول . وما يحدث في آسيا يعد مثالاً واضحاً على ذلك .. وهو السباق الذي ينذر بأزمة جديدة لن تكون مالية أو سياسية بحتة ! .. وقد تنبهت العديد من الدول الأسيوية إلى أن العالم يعيش في بداية ثورة معلوماتية شبيهة ببدايات الثورة الصناعية، وأن من لا ينضم لذلك السباق الرقمي مبكراً فستفوم عليه فرصة تاريخية أخرى، وسينضم لنادي الدول الفقيرة بالمعايير التقنية . 

هجرة العقول المهنية: 
وقد حول التنافس الدول الأسيوية إلى شركات لتكنولوجيا المعلومات , نتيجة يقينها بأن امتلاك البنية التحتية والاستقرار السياسي والاقتصادي لن يكفي فلابد من توفر العقول المحققة للأحلام التقنية، وأن الدولة التي ستعاني من قلة الأيادي الماهرة في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات لن يمكنها تحقيق التقدم المنشود . 
وقد أصبح حصول الشباب الأسيوي وغير الأسيوي على شهادة في أحد تخصصات تكنولوجيا المعلومات يسهل لهم الحصول على تأشيرات للدخول والعمل في الدول الغربية، الأمر الذي كان سبباً في موجات هجرة مهنية جديدة في السنوات القليلة الماضية وهو ما تسبب في خسارة الجامعات والمؤسسات التعليمية الحكومية البارزة التي تشير إحصاءاتها إلى أنها لا تقبل سوى الطلاب المتفوقين نتيجة لتوجه 70% منهم إلى الخارج وعدم خدمتهم لبلادهم. 

العقول الماهرة أقل من الطلب: 
ورغم إقبال الشباب على التخصصات الخاصة بتكنولوجيا المعلومات إلا أن السوق ما زالت في حاجة إلى أعداد ضخمة من هذه التخصصات , فالجامعات السنغافورية على سبيل المثال لا تخرج سوى 2500 ماهراً في تكنولوجيا المعلومات سنوياً , مقابل حاجتها السنوية إلى 10 آلاف منهم، وتحتاج كوريا الجنوبية إلى 100 ألف من هذه العقول الشابة كل عام , لكن جامعاتها لا تخرج سوى 48 ألفاً سنوياً، أما العملاق الياباني فإنه يحتاج إلى 200 ألف من الأيدي العاملة المعلوماتية سنوياً، فبينما تقول إحصائية غير رسمية بأن الاقتصاد الياباني بحاجة إلى ما بين 300ألف إلى نصف مليون سنوياً للبقاء على قيد الحياة الاقتصادية بمعنى آخر مليون إلى مليوني ماهر معلوماتي جديد حتى عام 2005 ! ورغم كل تلك الأعداد التي تحتاجها السوق تشير الإحصائيات إلى أن أبرز 20 جامعة في شرق آسيا وجنوب المحيط الهادي [استراليا ونيوزلاندة] لا تخرج إلا 50 ألفاً سنوياً في تخصصات تكنولوجيا المعلومات، إلا أن هذا الذعر الوظيفي لم يندلع في أوساط الشركات بعد، حيث ما تزال معظم الشركات متوسطة وصغيرة وهو ما ينذر بإمكانية تزايد مظاهر الأزمة في الأعوام القادمة. 

وبينما تحاول الدول الأسيوية زيادة عدد المعاهد وتوسيع عدد المقاعد التي تتحملها الأقسام التقنية في الجامعات لتزيد عدد الخريجين بما يتناسب مع حجم السوق، فإن أفضل الخريجين يتوجهون إلى الشركات الغربية للعمل هناك وتحصيل رواتب أفضل وترقية سيرهم الوظيفية في مقابل قناعة الأكثرية الباقية ممن ليسوا على مستوى عال من الكفاءة بالبقاء في بلادهم أو في دول أسيوية مجاورة، وهو ما يبرز مشكلة الانتقاء النوعي الذي ولدته أنشطة الاقتصاد الجديد، حيث الحاجة إلى مزيج من خبرتين أو أكثر من الشخص فهونج كونج مثلاًُ تحتاج سنوياً إلى 4000موظف معلوماتي جديد غير أن 60% من الشركات تقول إنها لا تجد الشخص المناسب وخاصة في مجال البرمجة، ولهذا تحاول الحكومة الإقليمية في هونج كونج تأسيس بنية تحتية مناسبة لتدريب الخريجين من الأقسام التقنية بعد توظيفهم في محاولة لرفع كفاءتهم و يشير بعض المحاضرين في الجامعات إلى ضرورة تغيير المناهج وطرق التدريس لتتلاءم ومحتوى المواد الجديدة. 

اليابان والهند ... نقيضتان: 
ولعل اليابان في مقابل الهند تمثلان نموذجين متناقضين في ظل مناخ التنافس على العقول , ففي قمة الدول الثمانية الكبار التي عقدت في أوكيناوا اليابانية العام الماضي تعهدت اليابان على ما تعاني منه من أمراض اقتصادية بأن تساهم في علاج الفارق الرقمي والتقني بين الدول بـ 15 مليار دولار تنفقها في السنوات المقبلة على تعليم وتدريب الشباب الأسيوي وفي نفس الوقت جمعت الحكومة اليابانية مجموعة من كبار رجال الصناعة والمال والعلماء في مجلس لرسم خطة لجعل اليابان قوة عالمية في تقنية المعلومات وتخطي منزلة 30 ألف ماهراًَ تقنياً من الخارج سنوياً حتى ذلك العام . 
وهكذا تساعد اليابان فقراء آسيا ليتعلموا ثم تجذبهم ليفرغوا علمهم عندها بدلاً من أن يعينوا بلادهم التي هي بأمس الحاجة لهم وهو بالطبع سلوك متوقع من دولة غنية مع ما تجابهه من سبق تقني يدفع إلى تقدم الغني والمتقدم صناعياً على جيرانه الضعفاء في هذه المجالات. 

ويتكرر نموذج اليابان عند الحديث عن الولايات المتحدة وألمانيا واستراليا وسنغافورة وهونج كونج وتايوان لحد ما، غير أن بعض الأساتذة الجامعيين الآسيويين يرون أن توجه أفضل شبابهم المتعلمين إلى اليابان أفضل من توجههم إلى دولة غربية لما لليابان من دور إيجابي وما تمليه العلاقة بين الشعوب الأسيوية من إمكانية تعاون شركاتهم ودولهم تقنياً، وقد بدأ بالفعل اليابانيون في تنظيم دروس ودورات في فيتنام ولاوس. وتستعد ماليزيا وتايلاند كذلك لاستقبال أساتذة يابانيين، كما طلبت لاوس وهي من أفقر دول المنطقة من طوكيو مساعدتها في رسم خطة لسياستها التقنية. 

كما تقوم اليابان حالياً بدراسة وضع معايير موحدة في دول شرق آسيا لتقييم المهنيين في تكنولوجيا المعلومات، حتى تسهل معادلة شهاداتهم المتفاوتة وتسهيل توظيفهم في أية دولة أسيوية، ونتيجة لذلك فقد حصل 5000 هندي على فرص عمل في اليابان مباشرة، وهذا ما يعكس الصورة المتناقضة التي تعيشها الهند فبينما يتقدم 150 ألف شخص سنوياً للدراسة في 6 معاهد تقنية يقبل منهم 3500 طالب فقط، وهم بالطبع الأكثر تفوقاً ويتجه الباقون للمعاهد الخاصة، لا يبقى منهم في الهند سوى أقل القليل. 
وهكذا يبقى الأمل في أن يتشجع المهني في تكنولوجيا المعلومات على الرجوع إلى بلاده بعد أخذ الخبرة في الخارج .


----------



## عالية (10 يناير 2004)

*ممكن اقول شي؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في عالمنا العربي و الإسلامي ينتشر نوع من الامية و لا اعني بذلك امية عدم معرفة القراءة و الكتابة و لكن أمية منتشرة كثيرا بيننا نحن العرب ... امية كيف ندرس , كيف نتعلم , و كيف نفهم , و كيف نحقق طموحنا.........
يأسفني إني اعطيها هذا اللقب , ولكــــــن لم أجد غير هذا التعبير الذي يناسب حال امتنا العربية و الإسلامية
لكي ابدا كلامي دعوني اطرح هذا السؤال:
لماذا نقرأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( قد تتفاوت الاجابة من شخص إلى آخـــــر ) و قد تكون:
1. من اجل الثقافه العامة و المعلومات.
2. من أجل النجاح في الدراسة و التفوق.
3. من أجل البحث عن حل لمشكلة أواجهها.
3. من اجل النمو الذاتي.
و غيره من الإجابات.......................
و في حال المهندس العربي الذي يبحث عن التميز, الذي يبحث عن ذاته أين يجد نفسه من القراءة؟؟؟؟ هل يكتفي بما قدمته الحياة الجامعية من كتب و معلومات .... و هل ستأهله لحمل هوية المهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابة نعم.... قد تؤهلك لحمل هذه الهوية .... ولكن تكون من أصحاب هوية الدرجة الثالثة.........
في حين أننا نناقش تطور الغرب ( وإعجابنا باسلوووب اليابانيين) و نطمح لما هو أفضل من ذلك ... لماذا لا تبدأ أخي المهندس و اختي المهندسة اولا بنفسك... لماذا لا نعوووود إلى الوراء لنرى ما كانت عليه العصور الوسطى من تخلف و جهل و ماكان يسودها من ظلام في حين كانت الناحية الشرقية من الكرة الارضية تتمتع بسيادة وريادة نور العلم و حضارات تحكي قصتها مع علماءنا المسلمين و العرب.
فما كان من الغربيين الا ان اخذوا من علومنا ليصلوا الى ما هم عليه الآن... ونحن................................
أين العيب في الأخذ من علومهم الآن و ما توصلوا إليه..
فمثلا أخي مهاجر.. طرح نقطة التعريب ( ومثل ما نعرف كلنا الدراسة في الجامعات بالإنجليزي) و الكتب مستوردة من الغرب.. فإذا نحن نلقي باللوم على مؤسسات التعليم العالي على اتخاذها مثل هذا القرار .. فنحن نساهم ونشارك في هذا القرار ( من السهل أن نلقي اللوم على الاخرين و من الصعب الاعتراف بغلطنا) دعوني اوضح هذه النقطة بهذا المثال :
في احد المواد اللي ندرسها باللغةالانجليزية (مادة الديناميكا الحرارية) استصعبت في البداية المادة وتعثرت فيها في اكثر من مرة خلال الكورس و لكن لا يأس مع الحياة .. توجهت للمكتبة الجامعية مع البحث عن كتب مختصة في هذا المادة لقيت ضالتي... كتب باللغة العربية (هذا يعني وجود الكتب باللغة العربية) لكن أين الطلبة؟؟؟؟ اللي استعاروا الكتاب 3 اشخاص تقريبا ( معقووووله 3 أشخاااص فقط من بين هذا الكم الهائل من اللي موجودين في الكلية؟؟؟؟؟)
الكل يعرف إنه الشخص الطموح هو اللي راح يسعى ورا ذاته و يثبت جدارته و انا في نظري الجامعات و الكليات اذا راح نقول ساهمت في الحال اللي وصل عليه مهندسينا فانا بعطيها نسبة 20% و بالباقي يقع على عاتق المهندس نفسه..
فمثلا طالب تخرج بمعدل عالي مثلا و اهتماماته تنصب في الكتاب الجامعي و الامتحانااااات.. راح تفخر الجامعه طبعا بوجود طالب متميزا دراسيا... لكن هذا التميز الا متى راح يستمر؟؟؟؟في فترة الدراسة فقط و بعدها!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بمعنى آخر غلطت اكثر الطلبة وهذا ما الاحظه انعدام وسائل التفكير و انحصارها في الدراسة.. وبمجرد حلول العطلة تبدد المعلومات ويقول لها ( على الدنيااااا السلاااااام)...
مثل ما ذكرت في البداية المفروض الواحد يبدا في نفسه وانا اللي اراه في انه الدولة ما قصرت لكن من يسمع
ما أكثر الاعلانات المعلقة في ممرات الكلية اعلان عن مسابقة لكن من يسمع؟؟؟؟
إعلان عن محاضرة والحضور حدث و لاحرج......
اعلان عن دورات و التسجيل فيها قليل...........
ما اعتقد انه الجامعه راح تفرض على كل طالب انه يحقق ذاته .. إذا إنته شاب تفكر عندك طموح... الجامعه راح تاخذ بإيدك و تتواصل معاك.. لكن أنه الطالب نفسه يقعد بلا هدف بلا حياة غير الدراسة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذه من ناحية من ناحية ثانية...
من الممكن انه المهندس يشترك في دوريات ومع العلم توجد العديد من الدوريات المختصه بالهندسة وباللغة العربية في امكانية انه يخصص ساعتين اسبوعيا للتوجه للكمتبة العامة و يقرا كتب عن الهندسة..
و اذا كانت المشكلة في انه كل شي باللغة الانجليزية....مثل ما قلنا نبدا بأنفسنا نقرا الكتاب بالانجلزي ليش ما نفكر نترجمه و ننشره عن طريق الانترنت
على سبيل المثال: لو كان عدنا في الملتقى 1000 مهندس وخصصنا ورشة عمل بحيث كل عضو يترجم كتاب الى لغته الام ويضعها في الملتقى ( كم تكون نتيجة الكتب باللغة العربي) 1000 كتاب صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مع تكرار العملية.... كم كتاب راح يكون عدنا خلال اربع سنوات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الم يتخذ الغرب هذه الطريقة و قاموا بتعلم لغتنا و ترجموا كتبنا العربية الى لغتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ما النتيجة تفوقهم و اعتبارنا الآن من العالم الثالث...................

عندما نطلق على انفسنا ( المهندس العربي ألم و امل) نحن من أطلق على انفسنا هذا اللقب و نحن من له القدرة على تغيير الواقع............
السمووووووحه أخواني على الاطالة لكن هي بعض النقاط التي دارت في ذهني وحبيت اقولها لكم و السموحه إذا فهمنا الموضوع غلط.....

أختكم في الإسلام 
عالية


----------



## مهاجر (10 يناير 2004)

*على العكس أختي عالية فهمت الموضوع صح وهذا مارمينا إليه*

نعم الموضوع يحتاج لمثل هذه المشاركات التي تنبع من حرص كاتبتها وغيرتها على ما آلت إليه أمتنا العربية والأسلامية من تخلف وجهل.... نسأل الله أن يعيننا على المساهمة في إنتشال أمتنا من هذه الحال. وكما قال الشاعر "فما بين طرفة عين وإنتباهتها.. يغير الله من حالٍ إلى حال". 

أشكرك أخت عالية على مشاركتك، وأشكر الأخ إسلام لدعوتك للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الهادف....

أرائك التي طرحت رائعة والموضوع كبير ولا يتوقف عند مشاركة واحدة وننتظر منك معاودة المشاركة.


----------



## م.العراقي (11 يناير 2004)

*صحيح*

صحيح .. كلامك صحيييييييييييييح ون هندرد بيرسنت 100%

اعتقد ان التعليم ينقصه شئ واحد ... باختصار .. التطبيييييييييييق 

المسألة ليست مسألأة كتاب ندرسه ونختبره 
او مسابقة نحلها وناخذ جائزة وينتهي الموضوع 
لا 
من منا فكر في مجال التصنيع .. ان يكون فعلا مهندسا 

انا ادعو اخواني المهندسين إلى عقد يوم ... وفي بيتي .. انا موافق .. وحياكم الله .. جمييييييييييعا .. انتو واللي يعز عليكم 
ادعوكم لصناعة هارد دسك .... لالا ،، صعب شويه ،، نخليها سي دي روم ،،، هم بعد صعب ،، شنو رايكم نصنع دسك 

flopy disk قيمته ربع ريال ( تكلفته على المحل ) . 
خلونا نكون واقعيين ، نحن ليس لدينا مراكز ابحاث ، ولا تطبيق عملي حقيقي في مجال الهندسة ، تركيب الشبكات ، والوندوز ، واللينوكس ، هذي كلام فاضي ، مو شغل مهندسين ،، اروني بالله عليكم هارد دسك مكتوب عليه ( made by ARAB) 

مادام نحن نحس انفسنا مهندسين بمجرد تقبل التهاني بمناسبة تخرجنا من الجامعة اللي اختباراتها على ورق ، ولا نحمل هم امتنا ، ولا نفكر في مستقبل الابناء ،، فنحن ولا شئ مع الاسف . 
اليابان تصرف مليارات على مراكز الابحاث قبل ان تصرفها على ملاعب الكرة واصحاب الاقدام الذهبية والرؤوس الذهبية مسجلي اهداف البطولات الدولية ... 
نريد ان نصل لمستوى تايلاند وليس اليابان ... 

وانا مع المثل القائل : بدل ان تلعن الظلام اوقد شمعة ... دعونا نوقد شموعنا .. 

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 

سلام


----------



## الرجيل (11 يناير 2004)

*أخوتي المهندسين والمهندسات ...*

يا شباب ... خلونا واقعيين ....
ولننظر إلى حضارتنا قبل أن يصل العالم الغربي إلى ما وصلوا إليه ..وأيضاً إلى علمائنا العرب والذين أخترعوا ما لم يستطيع العالم الآخر أن يصل إليه ..ولننظر إلى النظريات الهندسية وغيرها من النظريات العلمية التي أنتجها علمائنا ..
هل كان هناك من سبقنا إلى العلم .. لا وألف لا .. فنحن العرب مهد الحضارة ..فبما أننا نتكلم عن المهندس والهندسة ..
فلنظرب مثلاً ... ومثلاً بسيط وفي المعنى كبير ... يخص هذا المثل الهندسة المدنية ..
الأهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرامات ...
كيف بناها المصريون ... هل كانوا يدرسون الهندسة المدينة ... لا .. فالحاجة أم الإختارع ..
فالكلام الذي قاله المهندس العراقي .. أن نجتمع لصناعة هارديسك أو فلوبي أو سيدي .. لماذا لا نصنعها .. فكروا لماذا .
لأننا لا نريد أن نتعب أدهاننا .. فبمبلغ بسيط نحصل عليها جاهزة ..
فأنا من وجهة نظري أن سبب تأخرنا وعدم نجاحنا هي الاعتماد على ما هو موجود .. فالغرب لم يبقي شيء إلا وخاض فيه من العلوم الهندسية .. لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لأن الغرب لا يهمه إن كان ما يسعى إليه موجود أم لا .. ولكن يهذف إلى إختراع الأفضل والذي سيحمل أسمه وعلمه ..
فلو نظرنا هذه النظرة .. أؤكد أننا نستطيع أن نخلق عالماً عربياً متطوراً .. 
فالمهندسين الغربيين .. يسعون إلى ما هو أفضل من الموجود .. وليس إلى أختراع شيء لا أساس له ..فالعلم وصل إلى أرقى درجاته في العالم .. لا أقول أنه أنتهى العلم .. ولا توجد أشياء جديدة .. 
فالسبب الذي يقود بحوثنا العربية إلى سلة المهملات هو أننا لا نقارنها بالواقع أو التجربة أو التطبيق .. فمن شروط النجاح التجربة ..والتطبيق حتى بأبسط الطرق .. 
أتمنى لكل مهندس عربي التوفيق ..


----------



## مهاجر (11 يناير 2004)

*جزاك الله خير أخي م. العراقي*

مشاركة بناءة وأنا معك أن التطبيق ينقصنا ولكن هذا لا يقلل من قيمة الدراسة ولكن المهم هو ما بعد الدراسة.
ماهو الأبداع، كيف يبدع المهندس العربي هل هو بنيل الشهادة ومن ثم العمل الروتيني الممل. ولكن كيف لنا أن نبدع ونحن أيضاً نحتاج للعمل وكسب الرزق. طرحت فكرة مسابقات هندسية ولا أرى في ذلك بأس بل على العكس فكرة رائعة تنمي المواهب وتظهر فن الأبتكار والتجديد. 
الدخول لمجال التصنيع، لا أقول حلماً ولكن مازلنا في البدايات. 

والتفائل لا شك مطلب وإنشاء الله بالجد والتعاون والمثابرة وإنكار الذات أمام رأي المجموعة من أهم أسباب التقدم والوصول إلى الهدف المنشود. 

نعم خلونا نكون واقعيين ، نحن ليس لدينا مراكز ابحاث، ولا تطبيق عملي حقيقي في مجال الهندسة.اليابان تصرف مليارات على مراكز الابحاث، نريد ان نصل لمستوى تايلاند وليس اليابان.أوافقك بما قلت ولكن هذا لا يمنع من المحاولة وما كتب هذا الموضوع إلا لمناقشة أمور رئيسية مثل هذه.

أشكرك أخي على صراحتك ومناقشتك الجادة وننتظر منك الجديد ومعاودة المشاركة............................

وأشد على يدك بالتفكير بالحلول أكثر من إظهار العيوب، فالعيوب كثيرة، ولنعمل بما ذكرت فهيا بدلاً من ان تلعن الظلام اوقد شمعة ... دعونا نوقد شموعنا. وعلى الله التوكل.

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (15 يناير 2004)

*ما هو التعريب؟*

السلحفاة العرجاء اقرب وصف يمكن اطلاقه على ما تشهده حركة التعريب في عصرنا هذا من بطء شديد يجعلها غير قادرة على القيام بدورها الثقافي والحضاري مما مهد لظاهرة استشراء اللغات الأجنبية لدى العرب بالوطن العربي وجعلها تتنامى بشكل ينذر بالخطر.
وقبل الخوض في هذه المسألة لابد ان نأتي على تعريف التعريب اولا فالتعريب لفظ مشترك متعدد المعاني يعرفه معجم لسان العرب بانه مصدر عرّب وعرّب منطقه أي هذّبه من اللحن وتعريب الاسم الاعجمي هو أن تتفوه به العرب على منهاجها وفي المعجم الوسيط التعريب يعني صبغ الكلمة بصبغة عربية عند نقلها بلفظها الاجنبي الى اللغة العربية.
وتعتبر الترجمة أحد معاني التعريب وأحد أقوى وسائله وهو نقل النصوص من اللغات الأجنبية الى اللغة العربية وبهذا فإن مصطلح التعريب ينصرف هنا الى معنى الترجمة.

ونستنبط من التعريفات السابقة ان المعنى الاستراتيجي للتعريب هو: ان تكون اللغة العربية لغة العلم والعمل والفكر والادارة والشعور وهذا ما نحن بصدده.

وقد بدأت حركة التعريب في الوطن العربي في عصر النهضة العربية الحديثة في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر وقد ساهمت هذه الحركة في اغناء الثقافة العربية بعد زمن طويل من السبات اللغوي والفكري والثقافي وساهمت اسهامات جبارة في مسيرة التحرر العربي من الاستعمار وآثاره بما في ذلك آثاره اللغوية وكان لدور مجامع اللغة العربية في بعض الأقطار العربية الدور الفعال في هذه الحركة كما كان لبعض علماء اللغة والمشتغلين بالترجمة آنذاك من أمثال احمد فارس الشدياق وبطرس البستاني وغيرهم اسهاماتهم الكبيرة في هذه الحركة.

أما اليوم فان حركة التعريب تعاني من ما يشبه الموت السريري وهذا ما يدلل عليه الواقع المرير الذي تمر به اللغة العربية اليوم والذي نحاول تلخيصه رغم جسامته بهذه النقاط:
- فعلى المستوى التعليمي فقد أقصيت اللغة العربية عن كثير من حصونها ومعاقلها الرئيسية وبتنا نسمع بين الفينة والأخرى من يطالب بطرد العربية حتى من المدارس الابتدائية واحلال اللغة الانجليزية او الفرنسية مكانها وهذا على مستوى التعليم العام اما على مستوى التعليم العالي فالدول العربية جميعا ما عدا القطر العربي السوري تدرس معظم حقول المعرفة اما باللغة الانجليزية او الفرنسية منذ ما يزيد عن الثمانين عاما وحتى اليوم بل تتشدق بعض الجامعات العربية بانها تدرس مناهجها جميعا باللغات الاجنبية حتى العلوم الانسانية والاجتماعية متجاهلة بذلك حقيقة ان الطالب الذي يتلقى تعليمه بلغته الأم يكون اقدر على التحصيل العلمي بل حتى أن مواقع هذه الجامعات على الشبكة المعلوماتية [الانترنت] باللغة الانجليزية ولم تكلف نفسها عناء عمل نسخة عربية منه رغم بساطة هذا العمل.
- أما على المستوى الاعلامي فرائحة التخلف اللغوي تفوح منه والمصطلحات الأجنبية تجلجل في جنباته واصبح يلفظ الضاد دالا والتاء طاءً. القاف الفا وأصبحت معظم برامجه اما باللهجات المحلية او باللغات الأجنبية واقتصر استخدام اللغة الفصحى على برامج الاخبار هذا إن سلمت هذه اللغة من تكسيرها لفظا وقواعد لقد اصبح الاعلام العربي أداة لتسويق اللغات الأجنبية ونشر ثقافتها بين العرب وما سبق يعكس مدى ما وصل اليه الاعلام العربي من انحطاط لغوي ينعكس على جمهوره المتابع.
- أما على المستوى الجماهيري فقد اصبح التحدث باللغات الأجنبية ميزة ومعيارا للثقافة لدى اوساط الشباب العربي واصبحوا يخلطون لغتهم بالألفاظ الأجنبية ومصطلحاتها للتدليل على أنهم من نخبة المجتمع وصفوته.. واصبح من لا يتقن اللغات الأجنبية وخاصة الانجليزية أو الفرنسية يتحاشى الدخول الى بعض المطاعم أو الفنادق أو المكتبات بالدول العربية نفسها تفاديا للاحراج!! واضحت شوارعنا العربية تزخر باللافتات المكتوبة باللغات الأجنبية!! حتى بعض القرى الفقيرة المعدمة! وبات يردد على مسامعنا من بعض العامة المطالبة باحلال اللهجة المحلية بدل اللغة العربية الفصحى في ما تبقى لها من أماكن في الدول العربية.
- أما في مجال الادارة والعمل فقد اصبحت اللغات الأجنبية حجر عثرة لدى الشبان العرب في تحصيل لقمة عيشهم واصبح اتقان اللغات الأجنبية مطلبا جوهريا للعمل بل لب المطالب كلها حتى وإن هذا العمل يجري في محيط أو جو عربي لا يتطلبان اي اتقان للغات الأجنبية مما جعل الباب مفتوحا للأجانب ليحلوا محل المواطنين والعرب بالدول العربية وزاد في تفاقم مشكلة البطالة والتي لا تكاد دولة عربية تخلو منها.
- وعلى صعيد الترجمة تشير احصائيات منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة [اليونسكو] الى أن ما ترجمته او ما عربته الدول العربية في الأعوام القليلة الماضية مجتمعة لا يعادل عشر ما ترجمته تركيا وما يعادل 50/1مما ترجمته اليابان ولا يساوي نصف ما ترجمته دولة صغيرة مثل بلجيكا..
بل إن دولا صغيرة تفتقر الى الارث الحضاري في العالم واقل سكانا وأكثر ضعفا من الدول العربية تفوق ترجمتها بكثير ما تترجمه الدول العربية مجتمعة ومثال ذلك فيتنام.

يبين هذا الواقع اللغوي المرير الذي نعيشه على مرأى ومسمع من الحكومات العربية. اننا مقبلون على انسلاخ لغوي محتوم يتطلب تلافيه تدخلا رسميا من هذه الحكومات ومن الجهات المعنية وعلى رأسها الجامعة العربية ومؤسساتها الثقافية واقصد المنظمة العربية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة ومكتبها لتنسيق التعريب بالرباط.

فهل ستقوم هذه الحكومات ومؤسساتها الثقافية بعمل شيء مما نحن فيه؟ 

منقول من مفكرة الأسلام


----------



## مهاجر (15 يناير 2004)

*لماذا اللغة العربية؟*

تعد اللغة العربية واحدة من أهم اللغات الحية في عالم اليوم، إذ يتحدث بها نحو 235 مليون نسمة، وتقع بذلك في المرتبة السادسة عالمياً من حيث عدد المتكلمين بها، فتتقدم من هذه الناحية على اللغات الفرنسية والألمانية والإيطالية والبرتغالية واليابانية. وتعتبر العربية من بين اللغات القليلة المعتمدة في هيئة الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الدولية التابعة لها.
و يقول الصحفي حسام شاكر من المعروف أنه توجد في عالم اليوم نحو عشرة آلاف لغة حية يتحدث بها بنو الإنسان، وتميل عدد من بقايا المجموعات الإثنية المندثرة إلى إحياء لغاتها البائدة لتكون شاهدة على هويتها وثقافتها، فيما تتجه أمم العالم الصناعي إلى نشر لغاتها في كل بقاع المعمورة.
ومن أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك المجهودان الفرنسي والإنجليزي في هذا الميدان، بل إنّ أنصار الفرنسية يخوضون ما يشبه الصراع ضد التعريب في عدد من بلدان المغرب العربي، ولا تتوقف آليات تلك المواجهة على برامج الأحزاب والقوى الفرنكفونية في مواجهة حملة الطرح الإسلامي والعروبي، وإنما تمتد للمؤسسات التي ترعى المد الفرنكفوني كالمعاهد الثقافية الفرنسية وغيرها، والتي تقوم بجهود واسعة من أجل نشر الثقافة واللغة الفرنسية، بل توفر تسهيلات مغرية للمثقفين العرب الذين يودون نشر أعمالهم بالفرنسية، فيما يكابد أولئك المثقفون الأمرّين عادةً عند محاولاتهم نشر أعمالهم بالعربية.
وتعتمد الدول الغربية على عدد من الركائز في نشر لغاتها وثقافاتها، تشمل تحديداً دور ملحقياتها الثقافية في دول العالم، ومؤسسات تعليم اللغات، كالمجلس الثقافي البريطاني British Council ومعهد غوتة الألماني Goethe Institut والمراكز الثقافية الفرنسية والروسية وغيرها. 
هذا بالإضافة إلى بث المواد الإعلامية المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة، والمصنفات الفنية، فضلاً عن نشر ملامح الحياة الغربية وقيمها.

صحيح أنّ العالم يستوعب خليطاً عجيباً من آلاف اللغات، إلاّ أنّ عدداً قليلاً منها فقط يحظى بالنفوذ الحقيقي على ألسنة بني البشر. وهذا العدد القليل يتسم بالتدافع والتحرك بشكل ظاهر. فإذا عُدنا عدة قرون إلى الوراء، فإننا سنلمس نفوذاً واسعاً للغة العربية، يغطي أرض الإسلام التي كاد ألاّ تغيب عنها الشمس، بينما انحسر مع تضعضع الدولة الإسلامية شيئاً فشيئاً، حتى طوردت العربية في معاقلها باللغات الأجنبية وباللهجات الدارجة التي جرت مساعٍ مشبوهة لتقعيدها وإنزالها موقع الفصيحة !.
أما بالنسبة للغة الفرنسية فنلمح صعودها القوي منذ الربع الأول من القرن الثامن عشر، وقد تجسّدت منذ ذلك الحين كلغة للأدب والعلم والدبلوماسية.
وانتشرت الفرنسية مع حركة البغي [الاستعمار] الفرنسي في مناطق واسعة من العالم، وبخاصة في أفريقيا.
ولكنها أخذت بالتراجع منذ توقيع 'معاهدة فرساي' بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، وضعف انتشارها شيئاً فشيئاً مع تفكيك قواعد البغي الفرنسي في الدول الفرنكفونية.
ولشعور المسؤولين الفرنسيين بالمستقبل القاتم الذي ينتظر لغتهم في أقطار العالم؛ اتجهوا إلى قبول عمل الشباب الفرنسي في تعليم لغتهم في الأقطار الفرنكفونية كمهمة تكافئ الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية.
ويُذكر أنه قد تشكلت في البرلمان الفرنسي منذ سنوات 'اللجنة العليا للدفاع عن اللغة الفرنسية' التي تُعنَى بالحفاظ على نفوذ هذه اللغة و'درء الخطر' الإنجلوسكسوني عنها.
كان واضحاً إذاً أنّ تراجع اللغة الفرنسية جاء لصالح اللغة الإنجليزية التي تعتبر اللغة الرسمية لاثنتين من أكبر القوى المتنفذة في عالم اليوم [بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة].
إنّ انتشار الإنجليزية يعود أساساً إلى حركة البغي [الاستعمار] البريطاني، ولكنه أفاد كذلك من حركة العلم والتقنية والاقتصاد والدبلوماسية، التي عبّرت عن ذاتها غالباً بالإنجليزية، بينما يستمر تعزُّز مكانتها في ظل التوجه نحو 'العَوْلَمَة' Globalization، والتي يتوقع أن تعزِّز الثقافة الغربية - بصورتها الأميركية تحديداً - لتكتسي عباءة 'الثقافة العالمية'.
وفي المقابل نلمح كلاًّ من إسبانيا والبرتغال وهما يبذلان قصارى جهدهما للحفاظ على لغتيهما في أمريكا اللاتينية وبعض الأقطار الأفريقية، بل وفي المحافل الدولية.
ونشير أيضاً إلى الخسارة الكبرى التي مُنيت بها اللغة الروسية منذ تحلُّل المنظومة الاشتراكية، وتفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي، ويحاول الروس جاهدين السباحة ضد التيار والحفاظ على ما تبقى للغتهم من نفوذ أمام اللغات المحلية، والغزو اللغوي الإنجليزي والألماني. 

إنّ هذا 'الكفاح' اللغوي، والذي يكاد يتوازى معه ما هو سياسي وما هو لغوي، يفرض تساؤلاً مجدياً، عن الفرص المتاحة للغتنا الجميلة كي تنزل إلى الحلبة بما تمتلكه من تقنيات لم تتح لغيرها من اللغات، ومن أنصار على طول العالم الإسلامي يتحرّقون لإتقان لغة القرآن. إنّ على أبناء العربية أن يثابروا في تعزيز وجودها ضمن الدوائر الثلاث؛ العربية، والإسلامية، والإنسانية، وأرى أنّ أمامنا إمكانات مشجعة على ذلك، طالما توفرت الإرادة والمقومات، وتحقق الإعداد والبذل.

منقول من مفكرة الأسلام


----------



## مهاجر (15 يناير 2004)

*إحياء حركة التعريب*

تبعث الدراسات الجادة والمحاولات الموفقة التي تناولت قضية الترجمة والتعريب على الاطمئنان إلى أنّ اتهام العربية بالقصور عن الوفاء بالمتطلبات المعرفية لا أساس له من الصحة، ولكن لا بد لنا من الإقرار بوجود عوائق كبيرة على طريق التعريب، لا تتمحور كلها حول المصاعب والعقبات الإجرائية كما قد يُظن، بل منها ما يرجع إلى الأزمة المعرفية التي تعانيها الأمة، فأية مسيرة جادة للتعريب ستعجز حتماً عن اللحاق بمستجدات المعارف والتقنيات الأجنبية، والتي تشهد انفجاراً معلوماتياً لا يُتوقع له إلا أن يتضخم.
وبالتالي كيف سيتسنى لحركة الترجمة والتعريب أن تواكب حركة علمية أجنبية تتجاوز نفسها في زمن قياسي.
وهذا العائق الموضوعي لا يمكن إرجاعه بحال إلى اللغة العربية ذاتها أو إلى حركة الترجمة والتعريب على افتراض جديتها ودأبها، وإنما ترجع أساساً إلى الوضعية الخاطئة التي تتخذها أمتنا من علوم العصر ومعارفه، فكان على لغتنا الجميلة الإتباع، والمخرج الحقيقي أن يرقى بها أبناؤها لتكون قالباً للإبداع المعرفي الحثيث، ولعلّ ذلك يرتبط أساساً بقضية النهضة الحضارية بأفقها الواسع.

ومن العوائق الملموسة إلى جانب ذلك الافتقار إلى القرار السياسي الذي يوفر السقف اللازم لهذه الحركة، فضلاً عن التجزئة التي تعانيها البلدان العربية مما يستدعي مجهوداً تنسيقياً شاقاً. 
وننوه في هذا الصدد إلى إنشاء 'المكتب الدائم لتنسيق التعريب في الوطن العربي' التابع لجامعة الدول العربية في العام 1961م، وهو يضطلع بمجهود مبارك لتلافي انعكاسات آفة التجزئة على حركة التعريب، ويصدر مجلته التخصصية 'اللسان العربي'.

وينبغي أن تترافق حملة التعريب مع جملة من الترتيبات والوسائل، التي تمثل متطلبات نجاحها، منعاً لها من أن تصل إلى طريق مسدود، وذلك مثل:
- تنمية مشاعر الاعتزاز باللغة العربية والانتماء إليها.
- سنّ القوانين والتشريعات التي تجعل لغة القرآن الكريم هي لغة العلم والتعليم في المعاهد والمؤسسات التعليمية، والرقي بمستوى مادة اللغة العربية مع توظيف أرقى الوسائل التربوية والإيضاحية الحديثة في تعليمها.
- منح الامتيازات للعاملين في حقل التعريب لتشجيع المختصين على الإبداع في هذا الميدان.
- تعميم المصطلحات العربية والمعرّبة في البلدان الإسلامية، وإصدار معاجم متخصصة في كافة حقول العلوم والمعارف والاحتياجات القانونية والتربوية، فإشاعة هذه المصطلحات يضمن عدم بقائها محصورة بين النخب.
- تفعيل أدوار مجامع اللغة العربية القائمة في عدد من العواصم، وإنشاء أكاديميات للتعريب ترعى تأهيل الكفاءات المتخصصة التي يتطلبها هذا المشروع الحضاري العملاق، هذا بالإضافة إلى إقامة ندوات لمناقشة مشكلات التعريب وسبل حلها، وتفعيل أدوار مكاتب التنسيق والمتابعة.
- الإسهام الفاعل لوسائل الإعلام في حملة التعريب الشاملة، مع مكافحة استشراء اللهجات العامية والتعابير الدخيلة في المواد البرامجية والأعمال الإعلامية والفنية.
- التأكيد على دور البيئة المنزلية في تلقين لغة الضاد للأجيال الصاعدة منذ نعومة أظفارها، وتوفير الوسائل اللازمة لبعث هذا الدور.
- القيام بحملات توعية جماهيرية شاملة لتفعيل المجتمع مع حركة التعريب.
- عدم الاقتصار في هذه الحركة العملاقة على أداء الدوائر الرسمية، بل ينبغي تحريك الجمعيات والمنظمات غير الحكومية لتعزيزها ورفدها.
- دعم تعليم اللغة العربية في المناطق الإسلامية غير الناطقة بها، على اعتبار أنّ ذلك متطلب شرعي لكل المسلمين.
- إقامة معاهد متخصصة في مختلف أرجاء العالم لتعليم اللغة العربية، ونشر الأدب العربي، وروائع الحضارة الإسلامية بين الأمم والشعوب الأخرى. والمعلوم أنّ المعاهد الاستشراقية في الدول الغربية تطرح برامج لتعليم اللغة العربية، فضلاً عن نشاط الكليات الشرقية في العديد من جامعات العالم المرموقة.
- إحياء الفصحى على ألسنة العامة بدلاً من اللهجات الدارجة، على أنّ ذلك يقتضي مبادرة جادة في هذا الاتجاه تشرع بها وسائل الإعلام ودوائر التعليم وقطاعات النخبة. 

منقول من مفكرة الأسلام


----------



## الرجيل (15 يناير 2004)

*ما شاء الله عليك*

أخي مهاجر لقد أفحمتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة ،،
فلم تترك لنا المجال لنزيد على ما قلت فلقد أحطت الموضوع من جميع جوانبه .. وكما قلت فكل ما نعانيه نحن العرب هو نتيجة الاستعمار الذي تعرضنا له وما زلنا نتعرض له ،، فالقوى الأجنبية سيطرت على العلوم ،، وبقى العرب على ما هم عليه .. مما ادى أيضاً إلى تاخرنا في مواكبة العصر ،، فلو كنا على المستوى العلمي الذي هو عليه الغرب لما كانت لغتنا تعامل هذه المعاملة وما كانت عملية التعريب تلاقي هذه الصعوبات ..
وكما قلت .. كل آمال الأمة العربية يقع على عاتق أبنائها .. فهم من يستطيع أن يخترق كل الصعوبات والحواجز للرقي بلغتنا العربية إلى مستوى اللغات الأخرى .. 
أشكرك أخي مهاجر مرة أخرى ..


----------



## HZIYADI (28 يناير 2004)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اشكر الجميع على على النقاش المفيد من اجل العالم العربي والاسلامي 
واريد المشاركه بالنقاط التاليه
1- اولا السبب الرئيسي في تخلف الدول العربيه هو الانظمه العربيه وليست الشعوب والمهندسين والكتب
2- هناك مواقع على الانترنت عربيه تدعو للنشر الالكتروني يعني لنشر الكتب الالكترونيه وتعطي الفرصه لكل من يريد نشر او ترجمة كتاب وبيعه من خلال الموقع بدون اي رسوم ماديه.

اتمنا من ابناء الامه العربيه ( موظفين وموظفات طلاب وطالبات ) ان يعملوا من اجل الشرف والكرامه بين الامه الهنديه واليابانيه والصينيه والروسيه ........ الخ


----------



## AHMEDKHIRY (28 يناير 2004)

*بارك الله فيكى*

كلامك ينم على كونك مهندسه عبقريه فعلا ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان انا مؤيد كل كلمه قلتيها


----------



## HZIYADI (28 يناير 2004)

اخي العزيز احمد انا مهندس وليست مهندسه 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## AHMEDKHIRY (29 يناير 2004)

*يا ااااااخى المهندس*

انا اعنى كاتبة المقال الرئيسيه
الاخت عاليه
لك ارق تحياتى وادعوك لزيارة موقعى
www.ahmedkhiry.tk


----------



## مهندس حيوي (26 مارس 2005)

*مع جزيل الشكر الى مهاجر*

السلام عليكم 
مع اول مشاركه لي في هذا الموضوع الممتاز
اتوقع ان اقدم هذا الرد مع الاسف لكل المشاركين

انا اتفق معكم في ان الموضوع هام ولكن تناوله بهذا الكم من ابواب النقاش متعب 
وايضا هذه الابواب عامه جدا

ولكن انا اقترح هذه الهيكله للمشكله ومن كل فرع يمكن اتخاذ القرار في تحديد باب النقاش

اولا : اقسام المشكله
1) من يتمنوا ان يكونوا مهندسين ( قبل دخول الجامعه) 
2) من يدرسون الهندس (في الجامعه)
3) المهندسين الطامحين في تطوير انفسهم (بعد الجامعه)

ثانيا : كيفية مساعدة كل قسم من الاقسام السابقه 
مثلا == (ارشاد كل من يتمنوا ان يكونوا مهندسين لما سوف يقابلوه من صعاب ليستعدوا )
== (ارشاد الطلبه الى اماكن التدريبات العمليه واوقاتها واماكن تواجد من او ما سوف
يرفع من علومهم اثناء الدراسه)
== (ارشاد المهندسين الطموحين الى مراكز التدريب ومواقع المعلومات التي تهمهم )
== (ارشاد المهندسين الطموحين الى اماكن العمل الافضل لقدراتهم )

ثالثا : كيفية تطوير هذه الاقسام (و هذا ما سوف نستكشفه معا )

انا لا اريد ان اكثر عليكم ولكن تعلمت في كلية الهندسه ان المشروعات الناجحه تعتمد على بعض العوامل 
اهمها ان يوضع الانسان المناسب في المكان المناسب بمعنى ان المهندسين يختلفون حسب قدراتهم 
وامكانياتهم على الرغم من كونهم في نفس التخصص وهذا لاختلاف قدراتهم العقليه والفنيه
اما عن قدراتهم العلميه فيمكن تطويرها

وفي الختام اتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم وانا معكم حتى النهايه


----------



## بنت فلسطين (12 أبريل 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي مهاجر 
هذا الموضوع الذي طرحته جدا مهم وان شاء الله يكون عندي مشاركات مهمة بالنقاش مع اني ليسا مهندسة سنة تانية بس انا حابة اتخرج وما يكون عندي الاكتئاب اللي يصيب اخوانا الخريجين ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقا وكما يقال 
اول الغيث قطرة 
تحياتي ...........


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (13 أبريل 2005)

في الحقيقة لا أدري ما أقول وقد قيل الكثير ، ولا أدري ما أكتب وقد كتب الجميع ، هو تقصير مني ولا شك وبهذه المشاركة سوف أكتب الرد . ســـأتحدث عن أحد آلام المهندس العربي بعد تخرجه وإنهائه المرحلة الجامعية ليندمج مع الحياة العملية . 

إن من أكثر الأشياء التي تؤلم النفس وتحز في القلب والفؤاد هو إستبــدال المهندس العربي بالمهندس الأجنبي  وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للفنيين بحجة واهية وهي أن الأجنبي فاهم الشغل أكثر من غيره ، وأنه يعمل بجهد أكبر و ............ إلخ.

ملاحظة  : عندما أقول مهندس أجنبي فأنا أقصد المهندس الأمريكي والأوروبي وغيرهم ممن يحملون جنسيات غربية.

لماذا يعتقد الأفراد المالكين للمؤسسات أوالشركات أن هذا الأجنبي مهما أختلفت جنسيته هو الأفضل ؟
لماذا يعطى هذا المهندس الأجنبي ضعف أو ثلاثة أضعاف راتب المهندس العربي؟
لماذا يحوز الأجنبي على إمتيازات ومعاملة لا يستطيع أن يحصل عليها المهندس العربي؟
لماذا تعطى الصلاحيات للأجنبي دون العربي ؟  

جميع هذه التساؤلات تبين مدى أفضلية المهندس الأجنبي على المهندس العربي من منظور قاصر لا ينم عن إحاطة كاملة بالحقائق الموجودة ، تجــد المهندس الأجنبي يقوم بأعمال روتينية أحيانا ويأخذ عليها مبلغ شهري مجزي ومغري جدا وسيارة جديدة على حساب الشركة هذا بالإضافة إلى السكن الخاص والمعاملة الخاصة ، والذي يزيد من شدة الإحتقان  هو تمسك الشركات بهؤلاء المهندسين مع العلم أن هناك من المهندسين العرب من هم على كفاءة عالية ومقدرة كبيرة على شغل وظيفة هذا الأجنبي وأداء العمل بطريقة أفضل وأحسن . 

الأسئلة المطروحة الآن هي : 
1- من أيـــن نبعت هذه المشكلة ؟ وما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
2- كيف نحول ثقة العملاء أو ثقة أصحاب الشركات والمؤسسات من ثقة بعمل المهندس الأجنبي إلى ثقة بعمل المهندس العربي؟

من وجهة نظر شخصية ، وحياة متواضعة عملية ، أقول أن قيمة المهندس العربي وللأسف الشديد أقل بكثير من قيمة المهندس الأجنبي ( في كثير من الشركات ) ولا أستطيع أن أقول أن المهندس العربي ليس له قيمة بالعكس ولكن قيمته الحقيقية لم تعرف بعد والسبــــــــــــــــب

- عدم إعطاء المهندس العربي الفرصـــــــة لإثبات جدارته وتحميله مسؤولية عمل مشاريع ضخمة بحيث يكون إتمام هذا المشروع بالطريقة الصحيحة هو العنوان الذي يحمل اسم
( نحـــن هنا ).  

- تحديد سياسات تلزم الشركة أو منسوبي الشركة بالتعاون مع شركات أجنبية دون النظر إلى الشركات المحلية ومقدرتها على تأدية العمل.
وكمثال على هذا الموضوع قمنا في الشركة التي اعمل فيها حاليا بتصميم وصناعة رافعة حديدية كبيرة تحمل رافعات شوكية بغرض تحميلها في الشاحنات الكبيرة وتعمل عن طريق وحدة هيدروليكية تقوم برفع حمل يصل إلى 8 طن وعند الإنتهاء من التصميم تفاجئ العميل وسألنا هل من المعقول أن هناك شركات وطنية موجودة بالبلد تصنع بمثل هذا الشكل !!!!  

يطول الكلام عن هذا الموضوع ولكن أكتفي بهذا القدر والباب مفتوح على مصراعيه للمناقشة والتعليق .

أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيـــــــــق

أخوكم
أبو عمــــــــر


----------



## a507r (13 أبريل 2005)

المشكلة في فترة الدراسة انه في الدول الغربية من السهل معرفة درجة الدكاء لدي الطالب أي يستطيعون بسرعة معرفة قدرات الطالب أما في دولنا العربية فتكون هده العملية طويلة وبالتالي نجد كل هذا الزخم والكم من المواد التي يضطر الطالب لدراستها حتي يجتازهذه المرحلة إضافة الى ذلك يكون هم الأستاد هو تعجيز الطالب بأعطاءه كم هائل من المعلومات دون الأنتقائية وأعطاء ما يجب أعطاؤه
ومن رأيي هذا سبب في في عدم أبداع الطالب


----------



## lescorpion9 (15 أبريل 2005)

hello every one :
because of that i changed my major to MIS major .. i thonk the engineering major is done long time ago .. i'm so disapointed about that


----------



## جمان (16 أبريل 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المشكلة الرئيسية التي نواجهها كطلاب هندسة هي عدم الربط بين العلوم النظرية والجانب العملي طيلة فترة المدة الجامعية وليس مطلوب منك أن تفهم أو أن تجرب أو أن تفكر و تبدع ! المهم أن تدرس وتنجح فقط0000
ثم تنتهي مرحلة الجامعة لتبدأ رحلة البحث عن عمل0000000000000000000
وهي طبعا رحلة طويلة وشاقة فإن لم يجد المهندس مجالا يمارس فيه اختصاصه ويستسقي منه الخبرة العملية فطبعا تعرفون أنها مصيبة فالمهندس سيبقى كما هو دون تطوير لامكاناته وخبراته
المشكلة الثانية التي نعانيها كمهندسين ميكانيك هي قلة الكتب الهندسية المفيدة والمعربة حتى على الانترنت فالمواقع الميكانيكية المفيدة معظمها باللغة الأجنبية صحيح أن التعريب في الجامعات في سورية هي تجربة رائدة وجيدة ونحن كطلاب سوريين سعداء بهذه الخطوة ولكن للاسف لم تصاحبها حركة قوية لترجمة وتعريب العلوم العالمية إلى العربية 
المشكلة الثالثة هي احتكار العلوم التقنية و خصوصا الميكانيكية فلا أحد يدعم أحد و لا أحد يساند أحدوكلما طلبت من خبير ما أن يساعدك فكثير منهم من يقول:هذا سر المصلحة ! 
بالاضافة إلى العديد من المشاكل المادية والمعنوية والتقنية في بلادنا000
لا أقول ذلك بدافع اليأس أو القنوط ولكن لمحاولة القضاء على هذه المشاكل و السلبيات فمعرفة حجم المشكلة هو أول خيط في سبيل حلها


----------



## جمان (16 أبريل 2005)

أرجو المشاركة أكثر من الأعضاء ووضع الحلول وشكرا


----------



## مهندس حيوي (16 أبريل 2005)

النا احيكم على جهودكم في هذا الموضوع ولكن لجعل هذه الجهود فعاله يجب تبسط هذا الموضوع الى خطوات يمكن تنفيذها وعلى كل المشاركين الساعده في التنفيذ قدر الامكان ................................

مع الشكر الخالص للجهود البنأه


----------



## Eng.ammar (17 أبريل 2005)

اعتقد ان السبب الرئيسي في المعوقات التي تحد من ابداع المهندس العربي هو الاعتماد الكامل على البلدان المتقدمة في كل شيء لاحظ ان المصادر التي يعتمد عليها في سنوات الدراسة هي مصادر اجنبية وكذلك فأن التعريب يكون ذا دافع قوي للنهوض بواقع المهندس العربي ارجوا المعذرة عن هذا التعليق البسيط


----------



## مجاهدين (17 أبريل 2005)

*المعوقات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يجب ان نتيح لطالب الثانوية العامة للدخول التخصص الذي يرغبون بة مع مراعاة المعدل المطلوب لتلك الكلية.
لو نظرنا الى الدول الغربية نجد ان هناك امكانية التخصص للطلاب اسهل منة في الدول العربية وبالتالي نجد ايضا ان هناك الصناعة متطورة وحديثة ذات تكنولوجيا كبيرة ‘ولو نظرنا ايضا الى الثانوية العامة في الدول العربية نجد منها 1-العلمي2-الادبي3-الصناعي4-التجاري-------الخ ثم نجد ان معظم الطلبة يدخلون الفرع الادبي والعلمي والفروع الاخرى لها اقبال قليل جدا وبالتالي فأن الجامعات سوف تقبل العلمي والادبي والفروع الاخرىلم يبقى لها نصيب الاقليل وتكون ذات دراسة صعبة اما الدول الغربية فيكون التركيز هنالك على الصناعي وتكون دراسة الجامعات متوفرة لماذا لم يحدث هذا في الدول العربية .
لا اطلب من الطلاب التخلي عن العلمي او الادبي ولكن علينا ان نركز على الفروع الاخرى مثل غيرها حتى ان ندخل الصناعة الى المناهج الاخرى ولو لم تكن اجبارية.
ماذا لو كنا نحن المتطورون في الصناعة ونصدر التكنولوجيا الى الدول الغربية قد يكون هذا شئ مهم
هذا من راي فقط واذا كان هنالك تعليق ارجو اضافتة بواسطة رسالة خاصة


----------



## odwan (17 أبريل 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المداخلة صغيرة لكن معناه كبير....... وأنا أرحب الآراء مهما كانت .
أن تعليم الهندسة بصفة خاصة يجب أن يكون بشيء أفضل بكثيرمما هو علية فى الجامعات العربية 
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة سنة رابعة قسم الهندسة المدنية وأنا أعاني او الجامعة كلها تعاني من التعليم الواسع في الهندسة فنحن مهندسين نصمم ونشرف ونبني إذا كان العلم الذي تلقيناه غير كاف أو غير مهيى لنا كمهندسين فكيف يقال عنا مهندسين مثلا ......
أسأل الله أن أكون قد كنت في صلب الموضوع والله الموفق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبوميمونة (19 أبريل 2005)

شكراً مقدماً للذهن الذي تفتق عن هذه المحاور والتي تبرهن وبأفحم دليل على قدرات المهندس العربي ،وهي تؤثر بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر في رسم ملامح وسمات المهندس العربي ، ومن وجهة نظري يتصدرها مشاكل التعليم الهندسي فما التعليم إلا عبارة عن ثلاث طالب - مادة - معلم فالمادة وهي الأساسيات العلمية إلى حد ما موجودة غير أن عدم الأهتمام بالعاملين الآخرين وذلك في مرحلة التدريس وما بعدها ،فألم الطالب وهو مهندس الغد ينعكس نتيجة للعاملين الآخرين 
فهجرة العقول سببها عدم الأهتمام ونتج عنها وجود معلمين على درجة أقل من المطلوبة في الغالب ،كما أن عدم تبني سياسة تشجيع الأبحاث والأهتمام بها حاد بالسواد الأعظم من المهندسين إلى الخمول وعدم الرغبة في المشاركة في التنمية ،فالفصل واجفاء الذي تعامل به المؤسسات العلمية فصل الطالب كلياً عن المشاركة في التنمية والأعتراف له بأن الجامعة هي بيت الخبرة الأكبر 
أخواني أنني أرى أن الأدل والأقوى على رسم ملامح وسمات المهندس العربي والتي عايشت عدم الأهتمام بمادة التدريس والأسلوب التعليمي ، وعانت عدم مواكبتها لركب العصر ، وصاحبها بخس الناس أشياءهم مما تسبب في هجرة العقول العربية ، وترك الطالب بين فكي كماشة المعلم محدود القدرات ، والمكانيات اتعليمية الأقل من المقبولة من الناحية الهندسية 
وختاماً نسأل الله العفو ونستسمحكم عذراً لما أبديته ، وأكرر شكري للذهن الذي تفتق عن هذه المحاور والتي في اثراءها بالنقاش نقبم واقعنا ونقف على قدراتنا ونصقل مواهبنا والله الموفق

أبوميمونة


----------



## مهاجر (19 أبريل 2005)

*شكراً وجزاكم الله خير.....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكركم إخواني على مشاركاتكم.....  

وبالفعل هذا الموضوع مهم لنا جميعاً وأنا أود من الجميع أن يشاركوا بأي معلومات تفيد الموضوع....

من شارك بالإستفتاء فله جزيل الشكر وجزاه الله خير.....  

ومن تكرم وشارك برأيه وأدلى بدلوه في النقاش الدائر في ثنايا هذا الموضوع ومداخلاته فله مني شكر خاص .... وأتمنى أن تتكرر مشاركاته....

ليكن هذا الموضوع مساحة حرة لإبداء الرأي ..... علنا أن نخرج بتوصيات تفيد في التقليل من معاناة وألم المهندس العربي ......  

بإنتظار أرائكم ونقشاتكم ولتكن المشاركات عفوية وبأي أسلوب فالمهم إيصال الفكرة وكل مشاركاتكم مقدرة


أخوكم المقدر لكم جميعاً
أبو محمد


----------



## فارس مدني (20 أبريل 2005)

اشكرك اخ مهاجر على هذا الموضوع القيم والحساس في نفس الوقت


----------



## بنت فلسطين (20 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اعذروني على المشاركة الصغيرة انا كمهندسة عربية ادرس انا الان بالجامعة ارى المشكلة بطلاب الهندسة نفسهم عندهم لامبالاة بشكل مش طبيعي خصوصا بالمختبرات حيث ان التقارير التي تقدم تكون لاسف منقولة من طلاب السنوات السابقة وايضا ان التعليم العربي الجامعي لاسف فقط للعلامة دون المعرفة اضف الى ذلك ان الدكتور ايضا معني بعدم رفع المعنوية لدى طلابه بحيث يقاس مدى ذكاء الدكتور بمدى الاسئلة الصعبة التي يقدمها بالامتحان وايضا جامعاتنا العربية تفتقر كثيرا الى المختبرات العلمية المتطورة وممكن اسلوب التدريس الجامعي الذي يعتمد ايضا على التلقين متل المدرسة 
تحياتي ...........


----------



## ايمن المقوسي (20 أبريل 2005)

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ايمن المقوسي (20 أبريل 2005)

ممكن شخص من فلسطين


----------



## أبوميمونة (22 أبريل 2005)

*موضوع التصويت*

رداً على محاور التصويت وإضافة لما تفضلت به الأخت بنت فلسطين بلا مبالاة الطلبة في المرحلة الجامعية ، فأن الطلبة والسواد الأعظم منهم لا هم لهم إلا أجتياز الأمتحانات وذلك ينعكس من عدم المفاضلة والتفريق بين اللذين يعلمون واللذين لا يعلمون بعد التخرج ، وماذا لو أضفت لذلك أنه تخرج طلبة من مختلف التخصصات الهندسية وبمعدلات مرتفعة جداً لم يهتم لأمرهم أحد ، والأمر من ذلك أن بعضهم تقدم لمواصلة الدراسات العليا ولم يؤذن له حتى أنتشله القدر ليلبي له آماله وطموحاته فتبنت الكثير منهم السفارات الأجنية في البلاد العربية ، ولهذه المرارة أضف أن كثي من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات العربية حينما تكثر من الاسئلة بغيت التعلم يعاقبونكا بالدرجات ويعتبرون تلك السئلة لا لزوم لها .
أبوميمونة​


----------



## زينب محمد شكر (24 أبريل 2005)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احببت ان اشارك في موضوع جدا مهم بالنسبة لكل المهندسين العرب والامة الاسلامية واود ان اعلق بالذات على المحاور التالية 
المحور الثاني عشر: لماذا لا يتم الأستعانة بالخبراء والاستشاريون المسلمين قبل اللجوء للاستشاريين الأجانب.
المحور الثالث عشر: هل المهندس العربي يشعر بالنقص وفقدان الانتماء لوطنه العربي وفقدان شخصيته الإسلامية لدوام تلقيه العلوم الهندسية من الغرب.
المحور الرابع عشر: هل المهندسون العربي من الممكن أن يتعلموا وينقلوا العلوم الهندسية من الأمم المختلفة ثم يبدعون وينبغون فيها أكثر من تلك الأمم.
واود ان اذكر في بداية حديثي عبارة لرئيس الوزراء ماليزيا السابق مهاتير محمد (اذا استطاعت اسيا ان تتمكن من المهارات الصناعية للغرب , وتحتفظ في الوقت نفسه بقيمها الثقافية , فانها ستكون في موقع يسمح لها ببناء حضارة اعظم من اي حضارة عبر التاريخ )
تعتبر الامة الاسلامية من الامم الرائدة والسباقة في المضمار العلمي و الثقافي .....ونحن حينما نجول في رحاب التاريخ منذ نزول الشريعة الاسلامية وحتى عصرنا الحالي نرى ان الامة تزخر بعطائها على مستوى الانسانية جمعاء من خلال رفدها للعديد من العلماء والادباء اللذين كان وما زال عطائهم مفخرة للبشرية التي انجبت امثال هولاء .......واننا لو اردنا التغطية على عموم العلماء وفي شتى العلوم التي خاضوها لبلغ احتياجنا الى مجلدات حتى نتم احصاؤهم ...ونحن شباب اليوم الواعد لانستطيع ادراك اهمية الثقافة الاسلامية ومن جميع النواحي العلمية والادبية وغيرها وابعاد هذه القضية الا وهي محاربة هذه الثقافة وبكل الوسائل الممكنة والمتاحة من قبل القوى الكبرى ....بل هناك العديد من الوسائل والطرق والاساليب التي قامت بها الدول الغربية في سبيل سلب فكر هذه الامة ومشاعرها والتي لم تذكر في المحاور اعلاه ,
وانا من موقعي داخل الجامعة وفي كلية الهندسة اجد وللاسف الشديد التاثيرات السلبية للغرب تنحصر بشباب اليوم على محيط الجامعات والشرئح الممعنة في الطابع المدني المتحضر .
ومن خلال هذا المنتدى العظيم اوجة كلمتي الى شباب الامة العربية انه علينا ان نستعمر الارض بالتتقوى والخير والصلاح وان نملا الارض بالعمل والمثابرة والجد كي نرسم ملامح الحضارة القادمة وان نؤسس منبر العلم الحقيقي الذي بده اجدادنا العظام اعترف انها مرحلة خطيرة وحساسة تمر بها الامة العربية جمعاء ونحن من موقعنا كمهندسين عرب وكل منا قيادي من جهة موقعه نحتاج الى مزيد من التفكير والتامل والكثير من الوعي والفطنة كي تكون الفترة القادمة فترة مميزة لجيل المهندسين الواعد .
ولا يكون ذلك مالم يكن هناك شعور حقيقي بالمسؤلية , ومالم يكن تعاون حقيقي وجاد وعلى كل المستويات .


----------



## alakhder (26 أبريل 2005)

بارك الله فيكي يا اخت


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (5 مايو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي ان جميع المعوقات التي تحد من تطور المهندس العربي في رايى وبصراحة ومن خلال ما نعيشه على ارض الواقع ونلمسه بايدينا هو جميع النقاط التي ذكرتم ولكن...!
قبل هذا كله المشاكل التي تحصل للطالب قبل التخرج اي اثناء الدراسة من الناحية النفسية بالخصوص في الجو الاسري المزدحم بالمشاكل والعادات والتقاليد والحالة المادية التي هي اساس منح الابداع لكل من يهوى ان يبدع في هذا المجال حيث يحدث له ملل وكلل ويقل الطموح لديه فما يصل الى نقطة النهاية حتى يجد نفسه وكأنه كان يجري وراء سراب .. حيث انه كان يطمن نفسه ان يكون ممن سيحصلون على مكان لهم في الوصول والنهوض في هذا المجال
يفاجأ بخيبة امل كان يتصورها ولكن في نفس الوقت كان يتجاهلها


----------



## طالبة هندسة صناعية (12 مايو 2005)

....سيكون للمهندس العربي بصمة لو اختار هو ذلك وأجتهد أن يثبت نفسه
....أحيانا المجتمع لايثق بالمهندس الذى يتخرج حديثا فيكون شرط الخبرة قاسي قليلا على الطلبة حديثي التخرج.
....لو طبقنا الهندسة على انفسنا اولا فحتما سيظهر المهندس العربي كما يتمني ان يراه الآخرون

وهنالك مشكلة تواجهنا كمهندسين صناعيين هو سؤ تعريفه فى مجتمعنا ونسعى ان نثبت من هو المهندس الصناعي والله الموفق


----------



## نبراس (3 يونيو 2005)

يا جماعة..
بصراحة هذا الموضوع بدأ يصيبني بالوجس واليأس وخاصة أنني مازلت طالبا.. ولم أكن أتوقع أن الموضوع بهذه الخطورة.. الله يستر..


----------



## مهاجر (5 يونيو 2005)

*إضافة للمحور الثاني....*

المحور الثاني: لا توجد إستراتجية واضحة في تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
1- ما هي مؤهلات تفريغ الأخصائيون والفنيون الناقلين للعلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة هندسياً إلى الدول العربية.
2- كيف يتم إبتعاثهم لنقل هذه العلوم، وما أهمية نقلهم للعلوم الهندسية في تقدم المهندس العربي.
3- التجربة اليابانية في نقل العلوم الهندسية إلى بلادهم.

===========================================================================

*تقليد الموتور.. سر التقدم! ​ *
د. سيد دسوقي**
2005/06/02 

في أحد مقالاته بمجلة أكتوبر القاهرية يحكي الدكتور حسين مؤنس عن الياباني الذي كان مبعوثًا في أوائل القرن العشرين للحصول على الدكتوراة في الهندسة من بريطانيا، ثم وجد نفسه يضيع وقته وجهده في دراسات نظرية لا طائل منها، وكيف أنه وزملاءه المبعوثين أغرقوا أنفسهم في المعادلات والتحليلات.
سأل هذا الياباني نفسه: ما هو مفتاح التكنولوجيا الغربية التي صنعت التقدم الاقتصادي؟ وأجاب بأنه الموتور. إذن فليعد لبلاده بسر صناعته، واشترى بالفعل موتورًا من ماله الخاص الذي يأكل به، وعكف عليه يفكه قطعة قطعة، وكلما فك قطعة رسمها ورقّمها، حتى فك الموتور كاملا، ثم أعاد تركيبه، وأعاد ذلك عدة مرات حتى أدرك كل أجزاء الموتور ووعاها، ثم عاد للكتب يتفقه في بعض النظريات الحاكمة لعمل الموتور.
بعد ذلك أراد الياباني أن يعمل في بعض المصانع التي تصنع الموتور، فذهب إليها عاملا يكتشف في هدوء أسرار صناعة هذه الأداة ودقائقها. ولما أيقن أنه عرف كل أسرار الموتور، وما بقي إلا أن ينقلها لبلاده كتب للملحق الثقافي الياباني بقصته، فنقلها لوزير التعليم الذي أخبر بدوره الإمبراطور الذي بعث لهذا المهندس بأموال ليشتري كل ما يلزمه من معدات لصناعة الموتور الياباني.

ولما فرغ من مهمته بعد عدة سنوات ذهب لزيارة الإمبراطور ومعه عينة من هذه الموتورات التي استمع الإمبراطور إلى شرح حولها في نشوة، قائلا: هذه أعذب موسيقى سمعتها في حياتي.

هذا الياباني العظيم لم يعد لبلاده بالدكتوراة، وإنما عاد إليها بعزتها ومجدها.. عاد إليها بتقليد مفتاح الصناعة الأوربية ومن ثم تقدمها الاقتصادي، وعاونه على ذلك الملحق الثقافي ووزير التعليم والإمبراطور، ولم يحاولوا أن يخذلوه أو يتهموه، وإنما ساعدوه وشجعوه.

*التقليد أهم من الدكتوراة*​لقد أدرك هذا الياباني أهمية التقليد الصناعي؛ فترك من أجله الدكتوراه، واكتفى بما تعلمه من نظريات تكفيه لنقل سر الصناعة، ولم يكن الإدراك عند هذا الفرد الياباني يكفي للوصول إلى الغاية إذا لم تتكاتف معه الثقة ويؤازره الوعي والوطنية عند الملحق الثقافي والوزير والإمبراطور.

والحق أن التقليد الصناعي هو من أهم الدروب التي ينبغي أن تسلكها الشعوب في استنبات التكنولوجيا الوطنية التي هي سبيل التنمية الاقتصادية الحقيقية. وما فعله اليابانيون يجب أن يصبح نبراسًا لكل شعوب العالم الثالث تترسم خطاه وتمضي على هديه في سعيها للتصنيع.

وللأسف الشديد فإن التقليد الصناعي يكاد يختفي تمامًا من حياتنا الصناعية العربية؛ فالصناعة في بلادنا تعتمد طريق رخص الإنتاج لا تحيد عنه، ولقد تعقدت عقود هذا الرخص بطريقة يستحيل معها نمو الصناعة الوطنية، وأصبحت شروط الصناعة معوقة تمامًا لأي استنبات تكنولوجي.

وانظر إن شئت لمصنع سيارات عربي كمصنع نصر للسيارات.. فبعد أكثر من عشرين عامًا على بدء إنتاجه ما زال هذا المصنع يعتمد على الرخص في الإنتاج في كل شيء حتى في مواسير العادم التي يصنعها السمكرية في ورشهم الصغيرة.

إن الدول الكبرى عن طريق المنظمات الدولية تُدخل الشعوب الصغيرة في معاهدات صناعية لحماية صناعاتها من محاولات التقليد. وأحسب أن ذلك عبث يجب أن نحيد عنه.

نعم.. يجب أن نحصل على رخص الإنتاج، ولكن لا بد أن تكون الفلسفة الصناعية هي أن يقوم هذا الرخص بدور الشرارة الأولى، ومن أجل ذلك لا بد أن يكون في المصنع جهاز تقليد على أعلى مستوى تقني، وأن يكون هذا الجهاز متصلا بالجامعات ومراكز البحوث ليوزع عليها بحوث التقليد ومشكلاته، وفي نفس الوقت تحاسب الإدارة العليا في المصانع حسب برنامج زمني لا بد أن تنهي خلاله الاعتماد على رخص الإنتاج، وتعتمد بعده على التقليد ثم الابتكار.

*للتقليد فلسفة.. *
وتقوم فلسفة التقليد أساسًا على فهم كامل لوظائف الأجزاء المختلفة لمنتج ما، مجتمعة أو متفرقة، ونظريات هذه الوظائف ونوعيات المواد المختلفة المطلوبة لهذه الأجزاء وخصائصها الطبيعية والميكانيكية.
فإذا ملكنا معرفة النظام ومعرفة جيدة عن وظائف أجزائه، وتوقعنا ضرورة وجود خصائص طبيعية وميكانيكية معينة لهذه الأجزاء نكون قد حصلنا على جزء كبير من المطلوب معرفته، ولكن ستظل هناك خبايا تقنية تعتبر من دقائق التكنولوجيا الحديثة، وليس الحصول عليها بسهل أو ميسر حتى لو أخذنا رخص الإنتاج سبيلا.

فمثلا إذا كنا نعرف أن جزءًا من المنتج يجب أن يؤدي وظيفة معينة بمواصفات معينة تحتاج إلى خواص بعينها.. فإن هذه المعرفة تمكننا من توقع مادة هذا الجزء أو بدائلها في حدود 95% بطرق معروفة في علوم المواد.. ولكن سيبقى هناك آثار وإضافات في هذه المواد لا يمكن أن تعرف إلا بمحاولات معملية حتى نصل إلى الصفات المرجوة.

ولا بد للمقلد كذلك أن يجري بحوثًا تطبيقية لدراسة النواحي الوظيفية من حيث المتانة والاعتمادية والعمر الافتراضي على المنتج المقلد، ولقد شاهد بعض زوار اليابان -عندما زاروا مصنعا للسيارات هناك- باب سيارة أمريكية تحت الاختبار ليقيسوا عمر الباب وعمر أجزائه المختلفة.

وحتى نحول التقليد الصناعي إلى ابتكار تنموي في عالمنا العربي يجب أن نمتع أنفسنا بفترة حضانة بعيدًا عن هذا التسارع المذهل في عالم ما بعد الصناعة، ونحتاج حينئذ إلى ترشيد في اختيار رخص الإنتاج؛ فهناك صناعات أساسية ومنتجات بذاتها نستطيع بتقليدها أن ننبت في بلادنا التكنولوجيا المعاصرة التي تخلق لنا تنمية متواصلة.

ولأن العالم الصناعي الغربي يخرج من جعبته كل يوم سلعا لتلبية احتياجات استهلاكية شرهة؛ فإن تقليدها كلها لن يكون أمرا عمليا أو حتى منطقيا، وبالتالي فلن يحمينا من هذا التسارع إلا عدة أمور، أهمها الاختيار النفسي لمنهج الحياة الكلي، الذي يحد من حبنا للتكاثر واللهث وراء أشياء لم تصنعها أيدينا.

ومن هنا يجب أن نركز على تقليد أدوات الإنتاج الضرورية قبل أن نقلد الأشياء الترفيهية، كما يجب أن يكون التقليد موجهًا لاستغلال الطبيعة المحيطة.. فمثلا عندما تتوفر الشواطئ والبحيرات والثروة السمكية يجب أن تتجه الجهود إلى تكنولوجيا الصيد كمصدر أساسي من مصادر العيش، ومن هنا يجب أن نهتم بتقليد كل أدوات الصيد.

*دور الدولة مهم....* 
وفي هذا السياق لا بد أن تدرك الدولة دورها في منظومة التقليد كمنظم ورابط للجهود الصناعية المختلفة في الأمة، سواء قام بها الأفراد أو قامت بها الدولة نفسها التي من المهم أن تسعى لخلق المناخ المواتي للتقليد وتحويله إلى ابتكار، عبر توفير عناصر المنتجات التي سيتم تقليدها لمن يريد دراسات عن الصناعات المطلوبة وطنيًا.

وفي الوقت نفسه تقوم الدولة بإعداد الأمة تعليميًا لتصل بها إلى مستوى علمي يناسب المستوى التكنولوجي المرجو، ثم التخطيط لمستوى آخر علمي وتكنولوجي.

وهذا الدور للدولة يجب أن يصبح مادة بحث في مراكز البحوث والجامعات، ويجب ألا يترك في أيدي السياسيين والاقتصاديين وحدهم؛ حتى لا نظل واقفين دون أي تقدم على أصعدة التنمية.

أصل الموضوع موجود على الرابط التالي 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** أستاذ هندسة التحكم وميكانيكا الطيران – القاهرة.


----------



## noaman (5 يونيو 2005)

السلام عليكم 
بالبدايه اود ان اشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع , اما بالطرح او بالتعليق وهذه اول مشاركه لى في هذا المنتدى 
بالنسبه لتعريب المناهج فهو امر صعب جدا وذلك لعدم وجود مراكز ابحاث وتجارب , فاذا عربنا الان المنهاج في المستقبل الغير بعيد سوف تظهر مصطلحات و مراجع جديده فنحتاج الى تعريبها من جديد وهكذا ولكن لو كان موجود مراكز ابحاث سوف يبني على هذه العلوم المعربه ونزيد عليها وبذلك ممكن ان يتم تعريب العلوم التي هي هدف من تعريب المناهج.
واما بالنسبه للترجمه فصدقا يواجه الطلاب صعوبات بالغه اذا قرا من هذه الكتب وذلك لعده اسباب
1.اختلاف اسلوب الترجمه من شخص الى اخر مما يؤدي الى اطلاق عده اسماء على شئ واحد .
2.لا تتم عمليه الترجمه باسلوب علمي وذلك لانه من يترجم غير متخصص بالعلم المترجم وكما نعرف جميعا ان المطلحات الاجنبيه ممكن ان لا يكون له علاقه بمعنى الكلمه .

وشكرا لسعه صدركم
م.نعمان


----------



## ahmedghalep (6 يوليو 2005)

i think (almotmarat
this very important very important 
but in tha arabic not important 
in were selve
and thank you


----------



## م م/هند (6 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
يمكن انا شايفه ان تغيره نظام التعليم في ظل ظروف اقتصايه معاصره لايمكن واقعيا 
لذلك اقترح انه ممكن يكون يكون مراكز اعداد للمهندسبن بعد التخرج في مظم الدول العربيه تكون دورات في تخصصات مختلفه والدوره تكون بنظام الكورسات وتطبق فيها نظم للبحث 
زي مثلا ان قناة الجزيره عامله مركزه لاعداد كوادر صحفيه على اعلى مستوى تدريب بأحدث التقنيات 
يعني تعتبر فكره لانقاذ المهندسين الحالين من المكاتب الحكوميه


----------



## عبدربه بوسدره (15 يوليو 2005)

*اريد معاونتكم اخواني بارك الله فيكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اني احبكم في الله انا اخوكم مهندس كيميائي 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

أخي نرحب بك في الملتقى وندعو الله ان ييسرامرك ولكن هذا ليس المكان المناسب لطلبك

اذهب الى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية أو الميكانيكية وابحث عن الكتاب في مكتبة القسم او في مشاركات سابقة وان لم يوجد تستطيع ان تضيف طلبك للاعضاء ليوفروه لك ان كان عندهم 
المشرف


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 يناير 2006)

أخوتي الأفاضل... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
ربما أكون قد تأخرت بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع، حتى اكتملت عناصره، ولم يعد بالإمكان إضافة جديد إلى ما قدمتموه من إيضاحات لأسباب تخلف المجتمع الإسلامي عن النهضة العلمية.
بداية، لابد من التأكيد على وجود سياسة عامة تم وضعها في زمن الاستعمار ويتم تطبيقها من خلال الطابور الخامس، والتي تتضمن تحطيم كل البنى الأساسية التي تؤهل الإنسان المسلم للدخول في دائرة الإبداع والعطاء.... وما قصة الفئران في الكيس والتي إبتدعها شيطان الإنس نيقولا ميكافللي في كتابه" الأمير" والذي يناقش فيه سبل السيطرة على الحكم تحت شعار" الغاية تبرر الوسيلة" إلاّ مثال واضح لما يعانيه المجتمع الإسلامي وخصوصا في الدول العربية.
تبدأ الإشكالية منذ التنشئة الأولى للطفل المسلم، فأبويه المحبطان والغارقان في الجهل والكدح للحصول على لقمة العيش بأي وسيلة والبعيدان في عقيدتهم عن كل الجوانب الإيمانية والمنهج الصحيح في التربية الإسلامية للنشء... ثم يأتي دور المؤسسات التعليمية التي لا تعلم شيئا بل تزيد الجاهل جهلا... ثم يأتي دور وسائل الإعلام التي ساهمت ولا زالت تساهم في تطوير وسائل التغريب وتأصيل الشعور بالدونية تجاه الآخر "الغربي".... ونشر الملاهي والمفاسد والفتن ومشاعر الهزيمة والإحباط.... حيث النجم هو الممثل الفاجر أو الممثلة الفاسقة أو الراقصة الخليعة أو اللاعب المستهتر وقس على ذلك... تجدهم يسكنون في القصور الفارهة ويركبون أغلى السيارات وتسلط عليهم الأضواء أينما ذهبوا... وفي المقابل تجد العالم العربي المسلم يكدح ليجد لقمة يومه، ومنبوذ من مدراء المؤسسات التي يعمل بها ويقيم في شقة في الدور العاشر في عمارة مهترئة وجيرانه من الطبقات الدنيا.
كيف تريدون للعالم الإسلامي أن يرتقي ويتطور في ظل ضغوطات تمارس كي لا يكون هناك أمة ترتقي... بل مجتمع يسير للخلف ويتردى كل يوم... حتى أصبحنا نتحسر على اليوم الذي قبله.
في المملكة المغربية تسيطر على مؤسسة المياه شركة فرنسية وقد هددت هذه الشركة المواطنين بقطع المياه في أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك، إذا لم يسددوا فواتير المياه.. وأنتم تعلمون مقدار الفقر الذي يعانيه إخواننا في المغرب.
مصادر حياتنا تسيطر عليها الشركات الأجنبية.... المشاريع الحيوية تصممها وتنفذها الشركات الأجنبية... طعامنا وشرابنا تصنعه وتصدره وتجني أرباحه الشركات الأجنبية.... وحليفنا العسكري أجنبي.... كيف تريدون لوطن محتل برمته أن يرتقي... إنها بلا شك أكذوبة.
خير مثال على قدرة المجتمع الإسلامي على الإرتقاء متى ما سنحت الفرصة ووجدت الحكومة المخلصة هو ما حدث في ماليزيا من تطور مذهل في ظل الخطة الخمسية التي وضعها رئيس الوزراء الأسبق محمد مهاتير... هناك في ماليزيا وجد القائد الغيور على أمته فوجدت أمة عظيمة.... الأمر سهل وغير مستحيل.

جميع عناصر الاستفتاء المطروحة تشكل مجتمعة عصب المشكلة... فأنظروا كيف تجمع الظروف لتهيئة جو غير مناسب لخلق بيئة للإبداع... إنها سياسة عامة عناصرها مختلفة: سياسيون، مثقفون، أعضاء هيئة تدريس، رجال أعمال، إعلاميون، كتّاب، مهندسون، أهل الفن... والقائمة تطول وجميعهم يشكلون معاول هدم في جسم الأمة.... فمتى وعينا حجم المشكلة وعناصرها، قد نجد الحل... والحل يبدأ من الرجوع إلى التمسك بقيم ديننا الإسلامي الحنيف وتطبيق تعاليمه في جميع مناحي الحياة... وليبدأ كل واحد منا بنفسه، وليخلص النية لله، وليجتهد في خلق أسباب النهوض بهذه الأمة العظيمة والمكلومة بأبنائها.


----------



## أصيل (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم:

قبل الحديث عن تعريب العلوم الهندسية علينا أولا أن نتساءل، هل نمتلك البنية التحتية اللازمة لإنجاز هذا المشروع؟

على سبيل المثال هل نمتلك برنامج هندسي متطور باللغة العربية، أو على الأقل هل توجد واجهة عربية للبرنامج الشهير 

"أوتوكاد" ، هل تعريب واجهة أوتوكاد بالعربية من الأمور الصعبة أو المكلفة، حسب تقديراتي لن تتجاوز فترة ترجمة واجهة أي إصدار من أوتوكاد أكثر من يومين.

لذلك أرى أنه من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن تعريب العلوم الهندسية قبل إنجاز الأمور السابق ذكرها. 

يظن المهندسين العرب أفرادا وشركات أن شركات التصميم للبرامج الهندسية ستشفق عليهم وتترجم لهم مثل هذه البرامج. ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مستخدمي هذه البرامج من فئة المحترفين فالكثير من الشباب العربي المفكر والهاوي لم يستطع تطوير مواهبه والسبب هو عدم توفر البرامج الهندسية الضرورية بالعربية.

أعتذر أن كنت قد أخطأت أو أسأت .... وما قصدي إلا الخير .. والله أعلم ،،،


----------



## o_elkholy (17 فبراير 2006)

*و ما نيل المطالب بالتمنى .... و لكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا*



أبو صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> 
> قبل الحديث عن تعريب العلوم الهندسية علينا أولا أن نتساءل، هل نمتلك البنية التحتية اللازمة لإنجاز هذا المشروع؟
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله أخوانى الأفاضل
عذراً فأننى أرى أن هذة المشكلة لا تخص المهندس العربى فقط و لكن كل صاحب مهنة فى و طننا و بلادنا يعانى نفس الصعوبات و أعتقد أنه من الأسباب الرئيسية لهذة الصعوبات هو ضعف المستوى الفنى و التقنى فى المتوسط العام ( طبعا أستثنى بعضاً من علمائنا الأجلاء ) و ذلك يرجع فى رأيى لمنهاجية التعليم و سياساته فى بلادنا فالتعليم هو الأساس لأنشاء بنية تحتية تمكن ن قيام نهضة شاملة فى كافة مناحى الحياة و هو ما يجب التركيز عليه من جانب كفاءته و نوعيته و مناسبتة للمرحلة التى نعيشها الأن أى أنه يجب وضع سياسه واضحة المعالم لتحقيق أهداف حقيقية فى هذا المجال و بعدها سنجد أن الأمور تبدو أفضل و أسهل و ذلك عندما تجد الباحث الذكى الذى يحسن أختيار موضوع بحثه و المترجم الدؤوب الذى لايمل من العمل على نقل أفضل الخبرات و المهندس و الطبيب و المحاسب و ........... عند ذلك يمكننا أن نبدء فى أعادة بناء نهضتنا الضائعة و لا ننسى فأن أول ما بدء به محمد على فى بناء نهضة مصر التعليم و هو أول ما عمل الأستعمار على هدم أسسه و تهميشه و تسطيحه فلم يعد هناك من يمكنه التفكير أو التخطيط أو حتى التنفيذ لأى مشروع أو هدف ألا قليلاً ممن رحم ربى- لذا أعتقد أنه يجب علينا جميعاً أن نجيب على السؤالين الآتيين :
(1) ماذا فعلت لنهضة و رفعة وطنى و بلادى العربية؟
(2) ما الذى ينقصنى لأتعلمه لأكون أفضل من أفضل مواطن غربى ؟


----------



## أحمد السيد محمود (19 فبراير 2006)

الأخ المهندس/ مهاجر
أعمل مهندساً لتصميم وإدارة عقود التشييد. درست جميع القوانين المتعلقة بأعمال التشييد، وأعمال عقود التشييد، وعقود تقديم الخدمات الاستشارية، فضلاً عن دراستي الهندسية السابقة، وكانت دراستي للهندسة أو للقانون تتم في أغلبها باللغة الإنجليزية، ولكني قمت بتعريب كم كبير مما درست، كما قمت بتعريب العديد من أعمالي.
فإذا أضفت لهذا أنني بارع باللغة العربية، متمكن من أساليبها، وأعتقد- والاعتقاد أعلى مراتب اليقين- أن بوسعي مساعدتكم، ولاسيما في مجال عقود التشييد؛ تصميمها وإدارتها.
فلا يبقى سوى السؤال عن كيفية دعمكم ومساعدتكم؟


----------



## tablouj (5 مارس 2006)

مرحبا ايه الاخوة الكرام انا طالب..وقد كلفت ببحث حولlimageوهو مصطلح في الميكانيك وليس الصورة وأدري حتى مادا تعني الكلمة فان امكن المساعدة واكون شاكراا


----------



## ابعاد (28 أبريل 2006)

موضوووووووووع جدا شيق


----------



## تميم مازن (20 مايو 2006)

يعتبر العمل الهندسي من الاعمال التي تتطلب المواكبة المستمرة للفقرات التالية
1) الجديد في المجال التخصصي الدقيق
2) الطرق التنفيذية وانماط الادارة لموقع العمل وللمشروع برمته
3) التعامل الواضح والشفاف مع كل الجهات ذات العلاقة
4) التعامل الجيد مع المشرفين والتقنيين والعمال للحصول على النتائج المرجوة
5) شرح بعض المفاهيم الهندسية مثل الذرعات وتدقيق الاعمال لمن يمثل المهندس في الموقع كالمهندس حديث التخرج او المشرف
6) الانصات بدقة لاولي الخبرة من غير المهندسين كالحدادين والنجارين والبنائين لان ذلك يخدم المهندس من عدة جهات وخاصة كسب الخبرة العملية 
7) دراسة خطوات العمل المطلوب تنفيذه لليوم او الاسبوع القادم لان الذهاب الى الموقع بدون ان يكون المهندس متسلحا بمعرفة مسبقة عن كيفية التنفيذ والادارة يعرضه لما لايرجو
هذا واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق في بناء وطننا العربي الكبير


----------



## الممــــــيز (15 يوليو 2006)

*أحيي الأخ مهاجر على واقووووله كلامك عين العقل ولاهنتو يا اخواني المهندسين*

:68:أحيي الأخ مهاجر على واقووووله كلامك عين العقل ولاهنتو يا اخواني المهندسين


مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> أتوسم المشاركة الجماعية بهذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## مروان مقطري (30 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جداً


----------



## Error101 (30 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس الكترون و اتصالات سوري
بعض المواد التي درستها :
كيمياء1 - كيمياء2 - فيزياء1 - فيزياء2 - 
رياضيات1 -رياضيات2 -رياضيات 3-رياضيات4 -رياضيات5 -رياضيات6 -
فيزياءحديثة - رسم هندسي - هندسة وصفية - 
هندسة استاتيكية (للهندسة المدنية) - هيدروليك(هندسة ميكانيكية)
.....................
انها مؤامرة حقيقية (( جزى الله المسؤولين عن هذا ما يستحقون ))
كل ما درسته عن اختصاصي يمكن دراسته بسنة واحدة
طبعاً انا مضطر للدراسة من جديد بعد التخرج


----------



## الممــــــيز (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأعاننا وياكم على عسر الدنيا وقرب لنا يسرها يا رب العالمين ....... أخوكم المميز


----------



## الممــــــيز (5 سبتمبر 2006)

والله من زماااااااان عنكم بس وش نسوي لا شغلة ولا مشغلة أخوكم عاطل عن العمل اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ وطفشااااااااااااااااااان من لفلفة الشوارع وعلة الشباب أريد حلا؟؟؟!


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هــــــــل سوف ياتي اليوم الذي سوف يكون فيها المهندس 
العربي معتمد علي نفسه وكيانه................................
هــــــل سوف ياتي اليوم الذي لا نحتاج فيه الي التكنلوجيا
الغربيه..............................................................
هـــــــــــــل سوف ياتي يوم ونجد سياره مصنعه ومصممه
بايدي عربيه تفذوا الاسواق الاجنبيه..........................


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام محبه :ـــــ
كل سنه وي انتم طيبين الي جميع اخوتنا المسلمين
وشكرا


----------



## مهاجر (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*أهلاً بكم جميعاً*

أشكر جميع المشاركين 

إخواني نريد أرائكم ومقترحاتكم تبعاً لما طرحناه في بداية الموضوع من معوقات ومتطلبات مطلوبة من أو لتساند المهندس العربي ...:81: 

أرحب بجميع المشاركات وكل الأراء مقدرة ...:14:


----------



## منال الحجاج (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة عراقية كان المنهج الدراسي في الجامعة اغلبه معرب لذا انا اعاني كثيرا عند متابعتي للكتب الهندسية والمطبوعات الحديثة الاجنبية واستعين بغيري لغرض التعريب احيانا لذا ارى ان تكون الدراسة الجامعية باللغة الانكليزية ليستطع المهندس متابعة المطبوعات الاجنبية لما فيها من فوائد علمية مهمة حيث لانجد مطبوعات ثرية بمضمونها باللغة العربية


----------



## touqanar2000 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*جواب السؤال: أين الخلل؟ ولكن من ناحية كلية وليس تفصيلية*

أخي العزيز مهاجر حفظه الله
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحييك وأدعو الله لنا جميعا التوفيق والسداد. الموضوع المطروح يشكل نبض كل مفكر حريص على أن يخرج نفسه والأمة من المستنقع الذي نعيشه منذ قرون فاعتذر إذا أطلت في بيان وجهة نظري. 
الإجابة على السؤال المطروح من قبلك نجدها في مصدرين رئيسين نبه لهما الخالق في أوائل التنزيل في 20 كلمة موثقة في 5 ءايات بقوله: (إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق، خلق الإنسان من علق، إقرأ وربك الأكرم، الذي علم بالقلم، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم).
الآية تشير إلى قراءتين: قراءة الكتاب المنظور أو قراءة الخَلق والتي من خلالها يقدم الإنسان البرهان والدليل على كلامه من خلال العلم، قراءة القرءان الكريم (اقرأ وربك الأكرم) الذي يمثل المرجعية للإنسان المسلم لحسم الخلاف في حال عدم الاتفاق على القراءة العلمية كما بين الحق في قوله: (وما أنزلنا عليك الكتب إلا لتبين لهم الذي اختلفوا فيه وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون(64))النحل. 
والأصل أن يصل المسلم بين قراءتي الكتاب المنظور والكتاب المنزَل ليكون فهمه للكتاب المنزَل عصريا وهذه أسس الهداية والتقوى. فجاء التعقيب في سورة العلق: (أرءيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى). فالإنسان لا يكون عبدا لله إلا إذا وصل بين القراءتين فاتبع في الواقع المنظور ما يريده الحق في الكتاب المنزل. وهذه هي أساس إصلاح أي فساد. يؤكد ذلك أن أجر المصلحين لم يرد إلا في ءاية واحدة في كتاب الله سبحانه (والذين يمسكون بالكتاب وأقاموا الصلوة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين(170)الأعراف.
وبالعادة يتفق العلماء على الحرص على إدراك بداية الخلل قبل النظر على تراكماته (التي أبدع المشاركون في بيان العديد منها جزاهم الله خيرا). فقد سُؤِل حكيم: ما ذا كنت تفعل في سطوة الباطل؟ فأجاب: كنت أجتثه من أصوله. فبالعادة نتفق على الكليات ثم نناقش التفاصيل كما علَّمنا الحق في قوله في مطلع سورة هود: (كتاب أحكمت ءاياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير(1))هود.
لدينا تجربتين رائدتين في التاريخ منذ بداية نزول القرءان الكريم: تجربة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي كان خلقه القرءان وصحابته الأبرار الذين كانوا مصاحف تمشي على الأرض مما جعل مايكل هارت في كتابه الذي رتب فيه المائة الأوائل في التاريخ يضع محمد عليه السلام على رأس المائة الأوائل. هذه التجربة التي فقدناها منذ قرون بعزلنا كتاب الله سبحانه (والذي كان البدء في انطلاقة كافة العلوم التي عرفناها في تاريخنا الإسلامي المشرق) عن معظم علومنا وسلوكياتنا فلم نعد نسمع أو نشاهد مصاحف تمشي على الأرض ففقدنا قدوتنا لأنفسنا وللأمم من حولنا. ولم نتعظ بوصف الرسول عليه السلام ولا بوصف صحابته بكونه وإياهم مصاحف تمشي على الأرض. غير مدركين أن هذا الخلل قد وثقه الله سبحانه في سورة الجمعة التي رقمها 62 يساوي عدد حروف الآية 64 في سورة النحل التي تحسم الخلاف من كتاب الله سبحانه. فقد قرر الحق في مطلع سورة الجمعة أنه بعث (أحيى) في الأميين رسولا يتلو ءايات الله سبحانه ويزكيهم ومن ثم يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وأن هذه التزكية ستتم للتابعين (وءاخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم). وفي انتقال لطيف لأولي الألباب يقول الحق (مثل الذين حمّلوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا). في إشارة بينة أن التزكية لكافة الأمم إنما تتم من خلال حمل ءايات الله سبحانه (قراءتها وفهمها) ومن ثم تطبيقها في الواقع. وأن عدم تطبيق هذه الآيات في الواقع (ثم لم يحملوها) والإعراض عنها هو السبب الرئيس في الخلل كما بيّن لأبينا ءادم في بدء التنزيل في سورة طه: (قال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى(123) ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى(124)قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا(125)قال كذلك أتتك ءاياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى(125)وكذلك نجزي من أسرف ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى(126))طه. 

أما التجربة الثانية فكانت للمسيحيين البروتستانت بتخليهم عن كلام الأحبار والرهبان ورجوعهم إلى الكتاب المنزل (التوراة والإنجيل) باعتباره المصدر الوحيد للتشريع لديهم. وللأسف الشديد لم يكن بالإمكان إقامة الصلة بين الكتاب المنزل والواقع بسبب عدم اكتمال الكتاب وانتهاء صلاحيته بنزول القرءان (وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس). فقبل نزول القرءان كانت التوراة والإنجيل هدى للناس، وبنزول القرءان اكتمل الكتاب المنزل فشمل التوراة والإنجيل وأصبح الكتاب المنزل بعد اكتماله ذكر للعالمين. ولذلك انقطعت الصلة بين الكتاب المنزَل (التوراة والإنجيل) الذي لم يشف صدور قلوب البروتستانت والكتاب المنظور فأنشؤوا حضارة عوراء تفوقت على المسلمين الذين أعرضوا عن دراسة القرءان دراسة عصرية فأصبحنا وللأسف الشديد عميانا يقودنا أعور يسيطر على بلادنا وعقولنا فكانت فتنة كبرى.

وأريد أن أشير في الختام مع التأكيد على الاعتذار بسبب الإطالة إلى توافق زمني من بين عشرات التوافقات التي أذن الله بكشفها مؤخراً لتبيان أن الحق المنزل في القرءان قد تم توثيقه نصا وتأريخاً:
من انتصار المسلمين على الصليبيين (الروم) بفتح الشام سنة 635 إلى انتصارهم بفتح القسطنطينية سنة 1453 فترة زمنية تساوي 818 سنة. هذه الفترة هي نفس الفترة بين انتصار الصليبيين على المسلمين بسقوط القدس سنة 1099 أول مرة وسقوطها سنة 1917 ثاني مرة. في تقرير حقيقة (وتلك الأيام ندوالها بين الناس) (ولكل أمة أجل). 
فلو علمنا أن عدد كلمات سورة الروم المكتوبة 817 كلمة منها كلمتان (ممّا في ءاية 9، وعمّا في ءاية 40) كل منهما مشكلة من كلمتين (من ما، عن ما)، يصبح عدد كلمات سورة الروم المقروءة 819 كلمة بما في ذلك فاتحة سورة الروم. وبطرح كلمة (الم) فاتحة سورة الروم باعتبارها لم تُقرأ بعد، يصبح عدد كلمات سورة الروم 818 كلمة مقروءة. فهل تساوي عدد كلمات سورة الروم المقروءة مع الواقع المنظور مصادفة استقرائية. كانت هذه أولى الاستقراءات التي تلتها عشرات الاستقراءات ممّا يؤكد إيماننا بقوله سبحانه (وأحصى كل شيء عددا). 
وأيضا رقم الآية في سورة طه (لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع ءاياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى(134))طه في كتاب الله سبحانه هي 2482. ورقم الآية في سورة القصص (لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع ءاياتك ونكون من المؤمنين(47)) القصص في كتاب الله سبحانه هي 3299. مجموع الآيات بدءا بآية 134/طه وانتهاء بآية 47 /القصص هو أيضا 818 ءاية! فهلا تدبرنا ما جاء في الآيتين؟
ختاما نحتاج إلى (إقرأ) بمعنى افهم واستقرئء أولا الكتاب المنظور (الكون وما فيه) في عين وثانيا الكتاب المنزَّل (القرءان الكريم) في العين الأخرى. مثل حالنا في الرجوع إلى دليل الصانع في تعلم أي صنعة: تكون عين على الصنعة والأخرى على دليل الصانع. ولا عبرة بدليل إذا لم تكن الصنعة بين أيدينا، ولا علاج بدون خلل وإفساد إذا تعاملنا مع الصنعة بغير دليل!
أسأل الله سبحانه الهداية والتوفيق والسداد لنا جميعاً


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*tablouj / منال الحجاج :ـــ*
انا اعرف جيدا التعب الذي تواجهونه في عمليه التعريـــــــــــــــــب
لاني في نفس المأذق واوجه نفس الصعاب التي تواجهونهـــــــــــــا
لماذا تم التعريب الهندسه ونحن العرب ليس لدينا الامكانيــــــــــــات
والكفأت ومواكبت كل التطوات الجديده ؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه بنفسه ؟


----------



## esam19260 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ان التعريب المواد الهندسية سوف يربط بين التفكير والمادة العلمية المستجدة وبالتالى يظهر عندنا المبتكرين والمبدعين لاننا حررنا تفكيرهم ومشقة الترجمة .
لذلك ينجح بعض العرب فى الغرب نتيجة انفصالهم عن لغة الام وهى العربية ويتعايشوا مع لغة الغرب وبالتالى يتحرر فكرهم ويبدعوا
انى اؤيد فكرة ترجمة كل العلوم الهندسية ولكن تكون العملية مستمرة ولها طابع السرعة لكى تلاحق التطور السريع فى كل العلوم الهندسية


----------



## مهاجر (14 نوفمبر 2006)

touqanar2000 قال:


> أخي العزيز مهاجر حفظه الله
> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحييك وأدعو الله لنا جميعا التوفيق والسداد. الموضوع المطروح يشكل نبض كل مفكر حريص على أن يخرج نفسه والأمة من المستنقع الذي نعيشه منذ قرون فاعتذر إذا أطلت في بيان وجهة نظري.
> الإجابة على السؤال المطروح من قبلك نجدها في مصدرين رئيسين نبه لهما الخالق في أوائل التنزيل في 20 كلمة موثقة في 5 ءايات بقوله: (إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق، خلق الإنسان من علق، إقرأ وربك الأكرم، الذي علم بالقلم، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم).
> ...




ارحب بمشاركتك اخي touqanar2000
وما ذكرته وجهة نظر نحترمها .... شكراً لمشاركتك معنا وانتظر أرائك ومقترحاتك تبعاً لما طرحناه في بداية الموضوع من معوقات ومتطلبات مطلوبة من أو لتساند المهندس العربي ... :85: 

أرحب بجميع المشاركات وكل الأراء مقدرة ... :84:


----------



## جويرية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع بالفعل هام جدا و يستحق المناقشة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

(( ونحن في هذا الموضوع نركز على المهندس العربي والمهندس العربي هو ذاك المهندس المسلم الذي عُلِقت عليه أمال هذه الأمة في سبيل التقدم والرقي للأمة الإسلامية. وللأسف أن حال المهندس العربي بصفة خاصة والمسلم بصفة عامة لم يرتقي إلى أن ينتشل الأمة من الصفوف المتأخرة مما أل بأمتنا إلى أن تكون في مصاف ألأمم المتأخرة عن ركب الأمم المتقدمة )))

كيف لنا ان نشارك وانتا خصصتا اخي الكريم المهندس العربي مسلما فقط وقد نسيتنا 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ مهاجر:
معظم المعوقات المطروحة في التصويت تواجه المهندس السوداني وخاصة عدم تهيئة الجو لمناسب بعد التخريج ولكن السؤال المهم 
كيف يتصرف المهندس الخريج الذي يريد العمل والإبداع
وشكراً


----------



## esam19260 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

خلط المواضيع الهندسية بالسياسة واعتبر هذا تخاذل المهندسين عن عدم اهمية لعملهم فى بلاد تستورد كل شئ ولست فى حاجة لهم غير وضع المنقصات ومعاينة التوريدات واخذ بالرئ الفنى لتفادى المسؤلية عن متاخذ القرار فى بلادنا


----------



## احمد محمود. (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مهم 
ولكن 
من سينفذ
اكيد المسئولين
و احنا عارفين اللى فيها
المفروض نتكلم هنغير ازاى
مش الوضع عامل ازاى
كل واحد عايش فى المجتمع بتاعة و عايش همومة و عرفنها كلنا 
لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن أيــــــــــــــــــــــــن الحل


----------



## sajedah (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة المهندسون الكرام 
أحييكم أولا على هذا المنتدى الرائع، والذي أشارك عليه لأول مرة.

بالنسبة لموضوع التعريب أنا أعمل بشكل تطوعي في مشروع لتعريب العلوم ولكن هناك نقص شديد في عدد المتطوعين للترجمة العلمية من مهندسين وأطباء. 
ومن هنا أدعوكم للمشاركة معنا، فالتعريب هو أول خطوات الاختراع والابداع.
وهو ليس كما يظنه البعض انغلاق على لغتنا بل بالعكس لن يحدث إبداع إلا حين يقرأ المهندس والطبيب وغيرهم من العلميون بلغتهم الأم .
في انتظار ردكم.


----------



## sajedah (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا التعريب :

إن اوروبا عندما كانت فى عصور الظلام و كانت الدولة العربية هى السائدة , كان الاوروبيون يقومون بانشاء دور الترجمة حتى يترجموا علومنا و يستفيدوا منها و لهذا تفوقوا علينا فلقد كانوا يعرفون اللغة العربية و يدرسونها لانها لغة القوم السادة و لكن كانوا يدرسون هذه العلوم بعد ترجمتها بلغتهم حتى اولا: لا يفقدوا هويتهم و ثانيا : حتى يفسحوا المجال لطلابهم للابداع فمن المعروف ان الفرد حين يدرس اى علم بلغة غير لغتة الام بعد فترة يفقد قدرته على الابداع لانه سينشغل بترجمة هذه اللغة حتى يفهمها اولا فلا تكون امامه الفرصه للابداع .


----------



## عزالدين (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اثمر كل ما ذكر لكن عندي سؤال بسيط

اين نحن مهندسين وفنيين ومبدعين مقارنة بما وصل اليه العالم من تقدم
انا مع اخي المشرف جاسر في اننا يجب ان نسرق التقنية منهم سرقة
قال لي ابي وانا غلام وكان يعمل في التمديدات الكهربائية يا بني ان الصنعة تسرق سرقة
فليس احد يعلمك اسرار صنعته انماعليك ان تكون لماحا فطينا 
فكل ما درسناه في الجامعات والكليات والمعاهد هو الاساسيات ثم الفتات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع
فعلينا بقراءة الكتب والمراجع الحديثة والاستمرار في القراءة لان الدنيا فيها كل يوم جديد في كل المجالات

***** قال لي صاحبي ونحن نتصفح برنامج ال Google Earth اذا كان هذا ما سمحوا *لنا* ان ننظر اليه فماذا يستطيعوا هم ان يشاهدوا*****
وكنت يوما في دورة والمدرب لهذه الدورة كان قد اخذها في سويسرا فقال لنا في لحظة قهر
انهم ( يعني في سويسرا ) يعلمون المهندس الاساسيات كلها في فصل واحد وفي الفصل الثاني يعلمونه ما تبقى من هندسة تعلم لنا طول فترة دراستنا الجامعية ثم يكملوا معه الطريق في احدث ما توصل له العلم حتى يتخرج ملما بكل نواحي دراسته من آخر الطريق فتكون اية خطوة له عبارة عن اثراء لمجاله واذا هو مخترع في ذلك المجال *وتسجل* له براءة اختراعه ويصبح مخترعا.
لا اريد الاحباط لكن علينا في العلم ان نسعى لما هو فوق الافضل (120%) على الاقل وأن نقرأ للجميع
والاهم هو تبادل الافكار كما هو الحال في هذا المنتدى الرائع
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## amontilladow (15 يناير 2007)

iam ahmad yaseen from jordan this is my fourth year in studying the biomedical engineering and i have read all your comments about the challengs that encouter the engineers in general and especially the modern graduated engineers but i want to say that the problem is not that we study the engineering in the english language i see that the main problem is in the way that we study the engineering in our universities cause they focus on the theoritical part and ignore the most important part the practical part. thank you


----------



## ربى نزيه (12 فبراير 2007)

انا بحس انو الدعم المعنوي اهم دافع للمهندس لانو الدعم بزيد ثقة الانسان بنفسة وبحب شغلة اكتر وبكون مخلص فيه لدرجة كتير كبيره والانسان لازم يتعب شوي ليوصل للاحسن دائما والله يوفقك الجميع للخير .


----------



## esam19260 (12 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انى من اشد المتحمسين والموافق على تعريب كل العلوم لكى يستفيد منها الجميع وممكن نلتزم بالمصطلحات حتى نستطيع عمل برامج ومعايير وموصفات خاصة بنا ولكن هذا العمل مسؤولية كبيرة يجب ان يتبنها مجموعة تعمل لوجه الله ويكون لها تمويل حتى تتفرغ لمتابعة كل جديد وتقوم بترجمته ونشره لعلمنا العربى 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

التعريب مشكله تواجهنا نحن الطلبه اكثر من اي شي اخر


----------



## esam19260 (27 أبريل 2007)

انا مع الاخ عز الدين بانهم يدرسوا اساسات الهندسة خلال عامين وباقى السنوات للاطلاع على الجديد لانهم يدرسوا بلغتهم بذلك يسهل عليهم استيعاب كل الدروس بسرعة لان كل الدرسات اثبتت ان الانسان يفكر بلغته التى انشاء عليها منذ الصغر اى ان الدراسة بلغة غير لغة الام تترجم بطريقة غير مباشرة فى المخ فتأخذ وقت لاستيعاب المعلومة وظهور نتائج لها اما من يبدع من الاخوة العرب فى الخارج فانه يتم عمل فصل تام بينه وبين لغته الاصليه وبالتالى يصل لحد التفكير بالغة الجديدة وهذا يتطلب معايشة كاملة للغة التى يدرس بها اى شخص اى اذا كنا نريد تقدم فى جميع المجالات ومصرين على ان ندرس بلغة اخرى يجب تحويل المجتمع لنفس هذه اللغة
يارب اكون اسطعت ان اوضح وجهة نظرى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

اتطلع الي اليوم الذي يصبح المهندس العربي في القمه كسابق عهده


----------



## فتحي الجالودي (10 يوليو 2007)

اخ يا اخي تدرس الهندسة لغة عربية تقضي 6سنوات وانت تدرس وتبدع في الهندسة تتخرج وتبداء المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟العطاات في جميع الدول العربية وخاصة الخليجية التي فيها العمل تطرح بلغة اجنبية المواصفات اجنبية جدول الكميات اجنبية الفاتورة لغة اجنبية المخاطبات لغة اجنبية المخططات لغة اجنبية :::::::::::: مدير المشروع خواجا المدير المالي خواجا :::::::::::: الاشراف خواجا """"""""""""مرحبة مرحبة هندسة بلعربي باى باى


----------



## فتحي الجالودي (10 يوليو 2007)

كنت في مشروع في احد دول الخليج فية 300 ممهندس وفني وعامل لم يكن الا انا فقط عربي وبلغلط


----------



## فتحي الجالودي (10 يوليو 2007)

الاخ مهاجر الى درسو الهندسة بلعربية الله يعينهم لما بدهم يعبو طلب الوظيفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد اسماعيل (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان مشكله الالام هذه لاتخص المهندسين فقط في المجتمعات العربيه ولكن تخص جميع المهن وهذه نتيجه ثقافه مجتمعات لاتهتم بالنواحى العلميه والعمليه 0 حتى اذا تم ترجمه اوتعريب العلوم الهندسيه ستبقي الالام 0 اري ان تكون هناك طرق لأجبار المهندس لتحصيل العلوم وتطوير قدراته مثل عمل اختبارات كل ثلاثه سنوات تكون جاده ومحترمه لتحديد المستوي واعطاء ترخيص مزاولة المهنه ومن هنا سيبذل المهندس طاقته للتحصيل والتطوير ومن ثم نبدء في تسهيل طرق التحصيل والتطوير0
وفقكم الله في طرح المواضيع الهامه والهادفه0


----------



## محمد السيد صالح (20 يوليو 2007)

:4: واهم عيب لم يذكر هو كسل المهندس العربى وعدم القدرة على ابحث عن كل ما هو جديد


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا بصراحه موضوع شديد


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (26 أغسطس 2007)

المهندس العربي امل يتالم
الامه تكمن في عدم دعمه


----------



## esam19260 (27 أغسطس 2007)

نحن امة عقدت مع الغرب والشرق لاستيراد كل شئ وتنفيذ كل مشاريعها وبالتالى تم الاستغناء عن وظيفة المهندس الاساسية وتحول من استخدامة للحلول الفنية الى الاعمال الادارية الهندسية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع القيم فمن خلال المناقشات والاطلاع على تجارب الآخرين يتم تحقيق التطور والتقدم بالهندسة العربية
ولكن أحب أن أضيف إلى أنه رغم بأن اللغة العربية من اللغات الرسمية في الأمم المتحدة إلا أن الدول العربية لا تجبر هذه المنظمة على ترجمة الكتب الصادرة عنها باللغة العربية والتي كثير منها يفيد في مختلف العلوم الهندسية وأذكر مثال على ذلك موسوعة الصحة والسلامة المهنية الصادرة عن منظمة العمل الدولية


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## علي حسين (20 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اريد ان اكتب بعضا من المعاناة اثناء الدراسة الجامعية واسمحوا لي ان اخلص الى نتيجة
-الاجهزة المعتمدة في المختبرات كانت اجهزة قديمة ومتخلفة وكان القيم على المختبر يدرس الاقتصاد وهو مسوؤل عن صيانتها ومعايرتها.
-كان الدكتور المشرف على مادة احد المختبرات يصرح بانه يكره المختبرات.
-كان مشروع تخرجي هو Analougue Modulator وقد عملته بكل نجاح وقبل الوقت المحدد. واقترحت على الدكتور ان اعمل منه جهازا للبث وكانت لدي فكرة استطيع من خلالها ان احظر جهازا يستطيع البث بصورة سرية بحيث لا يستطيع ان يكشفه احد الا بمعرفتي.وقد واجهت منه رفضا قاطعا وله مبرراته.
-كان النظام العام للجامعة وخاصة طلبة العلوم هو محاربة الطلبة بدرجات تحصيلهم.
-لتحجيم مقدرة الطالب على الاجابة على اسئلة الامتحان. حاربوه بالوقت فكثير من الطلبة يعرفون الاجابة لكنهم ليس لديهم الوقت للاجابة. 

انا اخلص الى نتيجة( مدمره) ولكن هي بحاجة الى التاييد منكم او الرفض او النقاش.........
-حتى يكون المهندس العربي بخير يجب ان يدرسه مهندس عربي او مسلم يتخرج من جامعة عربية او مسلمة.. فانا لا اشكك بمصداقية احد لكن هذا هو الواقع الذي رايته.
-انا لا اعرف جامعة عربية لحد الان تمنح درجة الدكتوراه في الهندسة ... لماذا هل تنقصنا العقول ...هل تنقصنا الاموال... هل تنقصنا الارادة..ام ماذا ينقصنا.؟؟؟؟


----------



## أريج الايمان (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله اخي مهاجر موضوع نقاش متميز
اولا دعنا نتحدث عن اول مشكله وهي التعليم بالفعل هناك مشكله كيره جدا قد لاتكون عند البعض ولكن لها دور اساسي فمثلا لماذا لايوجد منذ البدء مراكز تأهيل لمن يرغب بالدخول الي كليه هندسه وبالتالي اضمن متخرج جيد ومتميز 
ايضا بالنسبه للاستفاده من تجارب الغير في العلوم الهندسيه فنحن دائما نبدا من حيث انتهي الغير ونستمر عليه دون تغييرودن محاوله للتطوير
اما بالنسبه للتعريب فلاادري قد تكون فكرة جيدة ولكن هناك مشكله وهي مشكلة الترجمة من حيث اختلاف المصلحات وهناك بعض الكتب التي بالفعل ترجمت الي العربيه وحدث فيها بعض الاخطاء
اما بالنسبه لما بعد التخرج فلان كل اناء ينضح بما فيه من حيث ضعف المستوي التعليمي فالتالي المتخرج لابد وان يواجة مشكلات جمة اهمها الانفصال بين التعليم الاكاديمي والواقع انا اتفق معك بانه لماذا لاتتم الاستعانه بالخبرات السابقه والاستشاريون وهو نقطة يتفق عليها الكل ولكن لاادري لملذا لايتم اخذ خطوة جديه فيها
علي فكرة فعلا كل مهندس متميز لايتواجد في وطنه وعندنا كتير اوي في الجامعه بتعتنا


----------



## علي حسين (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخوان....دعونا نترجم.....
والترجمه سوف يتبعها تاليف....
هناك عقول جبارة لدى علماء ومهندسي العرب....
لكنها بحاجة الى شرارة الانطلاق.....
لنعطي كل واحد مؤهل يترجم كتابا وزن الكتاب ذهبا كما فعل هارون الرشيد
ونشجع كل من يؤلف بنفس الدرجة واكثر....
صدقوني عندها سياتي الاجنبي ويتعلم لغتنا....
(واذا مش مصدقين جربوا)


----------



## مهاجر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*اشكركم للتفاعل وأنتظر المزيد...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر جميع من شارك وادلى برأيه 

وهنا انا لا اقول ان الطريق ممهد وميسر ... بل على العكس

اعلم انا هناك الكثير من المعوقات والحلول كثيرة ولذلك فأنا اتأمل ان نضيف ما يفيد هذا الموضوع من خلال نقاشانا وحوارنا 

نريد ان نتحاور حول هذه المعوقات وكيف يكون الأمل موجوداً ومتجدداً في ظل كل هذه المعوقات

ما في شك ان أجادة اللغة الأنجليزية مهمة وتعلمها ضروري جداً في التعليم الهندسي ونقل التقنية لأوطاننا الأسلامية والعربية ولكن هذا ليس مطلب لكل الطلاب الجامعين

ما اراه ان يكون هناك نخب من طلابنا الجامعين للقيام بهذا الدور ... تخصص فقط في تعلم اللغة الأنجليزية بقدر من التميز ومن ثم الأنشغال بنقل التقنية من الدول المتقدمة 

واللغة قد تكون الأنجليزية او اي لغة اخرى فالشرط هنا وجود التقنية في هذه البلاد او تلك ونحن في حاجة لها

والدور يأتي على هؤلاء النخبة الناقلين للتقنية والذين اشتغلوا بتعلم اللغات مع دراية تامة بالتخصص وذلك ليقوموا بدورهم في تعريب الكتب الهندسية واركز على التعريب لا الترجمة الحرفية. 

فكما ذكر الأخوة والأخوات في اكثر من مشاركة سابقة في هذا الموضوع أن الترجمة الحرفية تخرج لنا كتب هندسية ركيكة لا تفي بالغرض ولا تصلح لتكون مقرارات تدرس في جامعاتنا ومعاهدنا الهندسية 

اما التعليم الجامعي فأنا ارى واشدد على أن يكون بلغتنا العربية ليتمكن جميع الطلاب الجامعين من فهم المقرر بنفس النسبة بدلاً من هذا التخبط الذي نراه حالياً في الجامعات 

صدقوني اكاد اجزم ان الطالب الجامعي المميز قد يصل اليه نسبة 60 الى 70 % من المقرر فقط ، اما فهم المادة واستنباطاتها فلا اعتقد .... 

واكاد اكون جازماً ان عموم الطلبة الأخرين قد تصل نسبة الفهم للمادة الهندسية إلى 40 الى 50 % وذلك ما يفيد لأجتياز الأمتحان، فضلاً ان الطالب تعلم ليجتاز الأمتحان فقط وليس لفهم و إدراك المادة والدليل هو نقاشانا للطلبة بعد تخرجهم عن فهمهم للمقرارات التي درسوها وأجتازوها

انتظر ارائكم ولا تنسوا ان تضيفوا اختياراتكم عن معوقات التعليم الهندسي في العالم العربي في الأستبيان المرافق في اعلى الموضوع

مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يناير 2008)

مشكلة المهندس العربي برأيي هي عدم وجود مجال عمل حقيقي لمهندس مصمم مبتكر

أي اننا نعمل كادوات تشغيل لا انتاج وابتكار

Operators not creators

شكرا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## محمد المدار (18 يناير 2008)

*المهندس العربي الم وأمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي مشاركتي ألأولى للرد في الملتقى وأرجوا أن يتسع صدر أصدقائي ألأعضاء لي أذا بدر من كلماتي ما لايعجب أحدكم مع تقديري للجميع .
جزاك الله خيراً أخي على طرح هذا الموضوع وكذلك فأن عرضه للأستفتاء كان دعماً لطرحه في الملتقى .
مما لاشك فيه أن معظم من يشعر بهذا الموضوع وكذلك الذي يعرف أكثر من غيره المعوقات أمام التقدم المنشود هم المهندسون أنفسهم مع كل أحترامي وتقديري لكل ألآراء ألأخرى , وأنا أعتقد أن من أهم ألأسباب التي أدت الى عدم تمكن المهندس العربي من تفجير مالديه من علوم وطاقات هي عدم توفر المكان الملائم أو ألأدوات الملائمه للقيام بهذا التفجير والدليل على ذلك نجد أن كثير من الشباب العربي لايكونوا فاعلين في بلدانهم ولكن نفس هؤلاء الشباب تجدهم لبنة أساسية في البناء في بلدان أخرى فما السبب برأيكم ؟ 
وهذاالمكان وألأدوات هي الدعم الحقيقي من أصحاب القرار في البلد وليس مجرد مشاريع صغيرة للحصول على مكسب سياسي بتقليل عدد العاطلين عن العمل 
أخي العزيز :
أن أردنا أن نجعل من المهندس العربي مانتمناه علينا قبل ذلك أن نفعّل قوانين نقابات المهندسين التي تحفظ حق المهندس في أبداعاته وضمان عدم التجاوز عليها أو سرقتها وأصدار قوانين صارمة وفاعلة بهذا الخصوص وهكذا لن يتردد أي مهندس أو غيره من أظهار أبداعاته وسوف نشهد ثورة من التنافس الشريف بين كل ألأختصاصات وهذا التنافس سيؤدي بنا الى الطريق نحو التقدم وتحقيق مانتمناه من المهندسين وغيرهم .
لاأريد أن أطيل على الرغم من أن قريحتي تحمل من ألآلآم ما لاتشفيه الكتابة هنا ولكني اعتقد أن مابين سطور كتابتي هذه أكثر بكثير مما ظهر فيها وفقكم الله لخدمة هذا الوطن العربي الحبيب


----------



## محمد المدار (18 يناير 2008)

*المهندس العربي الم وأمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي مشاركتي ألأولى للرد في الملتقى وأرجوا أن يتسع صدر أصدقائي ألأعضاء لي أذا بدر من كلماتي ما لايعجب أحدكم مع تقديري للجميع .
جزاك الله خيراً أخي على طرح هذا الموضوع وكذلك فأن عرضه للأستفتاء كان دعماً لطرحه في الملتقى .
مما لاشك فيه أن معظم من يشعر بهذا الموضوع وكذلك الذي يعرف أكثر من غيره المعوقات أمام التقدم المنشود هم المهندسون أنفسهم مع كل أحترامي وتقديري لكل ألآراء ألأخرى , وأنا أعتقد أن من أهم ألأسباب التي أدت الى عدم تمكن المهندس العربي من تفجير مالديه من علوم وطاقات هي عدم توفر المكان الملائم أو ألأدوات الملائمه للقيام بهذا التفجير والدليل على ذلك نجد أن كثير من الشباب العربي لايكونوا فاعلين في بلدانهم ولكن نفس هؤلاء الشباب تجدهم لبنة أساسية في البناء في بلدان أخرى فما السبب برأيكم ؟ 
وهذاالمكان وألأدوات هي الدعم الحقيقي من أصحاب القرار في البلد وليس مجرد مشاريع صغيرة للحصول على مكسب سياسي بتقليل عدد العاطلين عن العمل 
أخي العزيز :
أن أردنا أن نجعل من المهندس العربي مانتمناه علينا قبل ذلك أن نفعّل قوانين نقابات المهندسين التي تحفظ حق المهندس في أبداعاته وضمان عدم التجاوز عليها أو سرقتها وأصدار قوانين صارمة وفاعلة بهذا الخصوص وهكذا لن يتردد أي مهندس أو غيره من أظهار أبداعاته وسوف نشهد ثورة من التنافس الشريف بين كل ألأختصاصات وهذا التنافس سيؤدي بنا الى الطريق نحو التقدم وتحقيق مانتمناه من المهندسين وغيرهم .
لاأريد أن أطيل على الرغم من أن قريحتي تحمل من ألآلآم ما لاتشفيه الكتابة هنا ولكني اعتقد أن مابين سطور كتابتي هذه أكثر بكثير مما ظهر فيها وفقكم الله لخدمة هذا الوطن العربي الحبيب


----------



## الفارس الصبري (18 يناير 2008)

لقد ضربت الوتر الحساس هو التعليم الهندسي الغير كفؤ في عالمنا العربي والسبب يعود عقليات تدريسية ذات كفائة متدنية
في معظم جامعاتنا المناهج جدا قديمة اي لاتوجد مواكبة للعصر والتجديد الالكتروني
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## محمد المدار (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي مشاركتي ألأولى للرد في الملتقى وأرجوا أن يتسع صدر أصدقائي ألأعضاء لي أذا بدر من كلماتي ما لايعجب أحدكم مع تقديري للجميع .
جزاك الله خيراً أخي (مهاجر) على طرح هذا الموضوع وكذلك فأن عرضه للأستفتاء كان دعماً لطرحه في الملتقى .
مما لاشك فيه أن معظم من يشعر بهذا الموضوع وكذلك الذي يعرف أكثر من غيره المعوقات أمام التقدم المنشود هم المهندسون أنفسهم مع كل أحترامي وتقديري لكل ألآراء ألأخرى , وأنا أعتقد أن من أهم ألأسباب التي أدت الى عدم تمكن المهندس العربي من تفجير مالديه من علوم وطاقات هي عدم توفر المكان الملائم أو ألأدوات الملائمه للقيام بهذا التفجير والدليل على ذلك نجد أن كثير من الشباب العربي لايكونوا فاعلين في بلدانهم ولكن نفس هؤلاء الشباب تجدهم لبنة أساسية في البناء في بلدان أخرى فما السبب برأيكم ؟ 
وهذاالمكان وألأدوات هي الدعم الحقيقي من أصحاب القرار في البلد وليس مجرد مشاريع صغيرة للحصول على مكسب سياسي بتقليل عدد العاطلين عن العمل 
أخي العزيز :
أن أردنا أن نجعل من المهندس العربي مانتمناه علينا قبل ذلك أن نفعّل قوانين نقابات المهندسين التي تحفظ حق المهندس في أبداعاته وضمان عدم التجاوز عليها أو سرقتها وأصدار قوانين صارمة وفاعلة بهذا الخصوص وهكذا لن يتردد أي مهندس أو غيره من أظهار أبداعاته وسوف نشهد ثورة من التنافس الشريف بين كل ألأختصاصات وهذا التنافس سيؤدي بنا الى الطريق نحو التقدم وتحقيق مانتمناه من المهندسين وغيرهم .
لاأريد أن أطيل على الرغم من أن قريحتي تحمل من ألآلآم ما لاتشفيه الكتابة هنا ولكني اعتقد أن مابين سطور كتابتي هذه أكثر بكثير مما ظهر فيها وفقكم الله لخدمة هذا الوطن العربي الحبيب كما أود أن أنوه الى أني أعتقد بأن ألأجابات على ألأستفتاء ستكون متباينة حسب البلد العربي لأن المعوقات في بلد عربي معين ليست بالضرورة تكون نفسها في بلد عربي آخر .مع أحترامي


----------



## مهاجر (20 يناير 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد 

ونرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك مع مواضيع تعريب الهندسة


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (26 يناير 2008)

التعليم الهندسى فى الوطن العربى فى اغلبه ينقصه الابتكارية والتطوير لانه يعتمد فى اغلبه على التلقين لا الوصول الى حل المشاكل الهندسية فى اسرع وقت او تدريب المهندسين عمليا باسلوب يوسع مدارك المهندنسين كما تمثل مشكلة اللغة عاملا اخر


----------



## م/شيماء (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
للاسف هذا الموضوع يعبر عن معظم ما يوجهه المهندس العربي الان فبعد أن أمضي خمس سنوات في الجامعه وما يلاقيه من عناء ومشاقه في الدراسه فأنا في أحد الجامعات المصريه وبعد التخرج لا يجد له مصير حيث لم يتوفر له العمل المناسب ولا يجد ما يعبر به عن ذاته فكلنا أمال لتحقيق ذاتنا فمن المفروض أن المهندس هو بناء المجتمع ولكن لا أعرف لما أثرت السلبيه في مجتمعنا :87:


----------



## محب الشرقية (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كريم21 (11 فبراير 2008)

انا مهندس متخرج منذ 16 عاما واعمل مديرا باحدى شركات المقاولات بالامارات العربية 
اطبق 5% فقط مما تعلمت بكلية الهندسة وابذل مجهودا شديدا فى مواكبة التطور العلمى الحديث 
المشكلة تكمن فى ان من يعلموننا الهندسة اكاديميين ولا علاقة لهم بالواقع يتخرج المهندس فيرى انه نسى كل شىء وعندما يذهب للموقع يشعر بالضياع لانه غير مؤهل تطبيقا" 
وكثيرا ما يكون عرضة لسخرية الملاحظين والعمال الذين يرون انفسهم خيرا منه فى المعرفة التطبيقية وياخذون اقل منه وقد يحاولون تفشيله بحيلهم التى لاتنتهى 
لو ان المهندس المدنى قضى سنه كاملة فى تلقى علوم تطبيقية على المواقع ولو ان المهندس الميكانيكى لبس الاوفرول ونزل تحت الماكينه لنفس المدة لحصلنا على نتائج مبهرة 
المشكلة ان المهندس الشاب يكون طموح جدا ويريد تحقيق نفسه ولديه احلام عريضه سرعان ما تتكسر على ارض الواقع ويشعر انه لم يتعلم فى الكليه مايراه فى الموقع فيصاب بالإحباط فى ازهى واحلى سنين عمره 
المشكلة تكمن فى الدراسة والتدريب وتغيير الفكر 
لا امانع من ان اتلقى العلم فى الجامعة من شخص له قدرات تطبيقية عظيمه ولا يلزم ان يكون دكتور فى الجامعه قد يكون مشرف او فنى قديم ولكنه معلم 
انا كنت الرابع على الدفعة وكنت ممكن اكون دكتور لو اردت الاستمرار فى العلم الاكاديمى ولكنى فضلت العلم التطبيقى ولى زملائى اليوم اصبحوا مدرسين بالجامعه لعلوم اكاديمية قد لا يطبقها المهندس حتى نهاية عمرة 
يلزمنا تحديد الاهداف 
مدرس الجامعه لابد ان يؤهل تربويا حتى يتعامل مع الشباب بشكل صحيح 
المهندس لابد ان يؤهل تماما لما سيواجهه على ارض الواقع 
والمزيد من التدريب التطبيقى 
عندها سنحصل على مهندس صح ودكتور صح وملاحظ صح وفنى صح


----------



## مهاجر (20 فبراير 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي كريم

مشاركة موفقة ... نرجوا تكرار المشاركة وابدأ الرأي، فالموضوع كبير ويتطلب المزيد من النقاش الجاد

شكراً لك



كريم21 قال:


> انا مهندس متخرج منذ 16 عاما واعمل مديرا باحدى شركات المقاولات بالامارات العربية
> اطبق 5% فقط مما تعلمت بكلية الهندسة وابذل مجهودا شديدا فى مواكبة التطور العلمى الحديث
> المشكلة تكمن فى ان من يعلموننا الهندسة اكاديميين ولا علاقة لهم بالواقع يتخرج المهندس فيرى انه نسى كل شىء وعندما يذهب للموقع يشعر بالضياع لانه غير مؤهل تطبيقا"
> وكثيرا ما يكون عرضة لسخرية الملاحظين والعمال الذين يرون انفسهم خيرا منه فى المعرفة التطبيقية وياخذون اقل منه وقد يحاولون تفشيله بحيلهم التى لاتنتهى
> ...


----------



## علي حسين (20 فبراير 2008)

والله يا اخوان ان الجميع يحس بالالم...
والكثير منا او كلنا يعرف كيف نفعل الامل...
وكلنا يعرف من يقف عثرة في الطريق للتقدم..
انها ثقافة تراكمت مع الاجيال ...تحتاج من يصحح هذه الثقافه..
من منا تعلم الهندسة من اجل الهندسه اعني الجانب العلمي فيها..
من منا قال له والده "تعلم الهندسه من اجل ان تسمو ببلدك او امتك"
من منا يعلم اولاده ان يدرس الهندسة او الطب لغرض غير مادي او اجتماعي...
لماذا المدرسون لمادة الهندسه عادة ما يكونون جامدون ليس لهم هدف سوى تحجيم الطالب الذكي...
لماذا ينتجون طلبة اذكياء من وجهة نظرهم سرعان ما تكتشف حقيقة غبائهم في سوق العمل....
لماذا يبدع الطالب الغبي الذي ينتجه هؤلاء المدرسون في سوق العمل....
لماذا لا يعدلون الخطط الدراسيه لتتلاءم مع سوق العمل....
لماذا تسمح رئاسة الجامعات بالواسطات والرشاوى.....
لماذا يسمح للمتخلفين من اصحاب رؤوس الاموال بالعمل المباشرفي مجال الهندسه....
لماذا يكون شخص امي مديرا لمصنع يعمل تحت امرته مهندسون..

من.......ومن......ولماذا......ولماذا................................................................الخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واشكر الاخ جاسر على الموضوع الحساس..


----------



## مهاجر (20 فبراير 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي علي

مشاركة موفقة ... نرجوا تكرار المشاركة وابدأ الرأي، فالموضوع كبير ويتطلب المزيد من النقاش الجاد

شكراً لك



علي العزام قال:


> والله يا اخوان ان الجميع يحس بالالم...
> والكثير منا او كلنا يعرف كيف نفعل الامل...
> وكلنا يعرف من يقف عثرة في الطريق للتقدم..
> انها ثقافة تراكمت مع الاجيال ...تحتاج من يصحح هذه الثقافه..
> ...


----------



## eng_ahmade (4 أبريل 2008)

اولا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا اخوتي المهندس الناجح هو اللي يقدر يتغلب علي فشله 

اديسون علشان يخترع المصباح فشل تقريبا 10000 مره فلازم نواجه اي صعوبات تقابلنا

اتذكر مقوله قالها لي احد اخواني واساتذتي في نفس الوقت قال لي أنت أنت لو اردت 
يعني بنفسك هتكون المهم لازم كل واحد فينا يبدأ بنفسه وبالبحث العلمي ويكمل تعليمه
ميقفش عند حد معين
مشكلتنا اننا خدنا اننا نشتكي ومندورش علي حل يا جماعه كفو عن الشكوي وهيا بنا العمل 
لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتي يغيرو ما بأنفسهم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أبريل 2008)

ارى أن المشكلة عدم ارتباط مخرجات التعليم عموما مع خطط التنمية القائمة .وكأن القائمين على التخطيط ليس لهم علاقة بواقعهم أو أنهم يخططون لغيرهم للاسف.هذامن ناحية ومن الجهه الأخرى من فإن من يناط بهم منهجة التعليم يضعون عائق الإنفاق على التعليم في أولوية اهتمامهم كمخرج للإفراط في التبسيط والتسطيح الذي لا يغني من فقر ولاحتى يشبع من جوع.


----------



## نونه ابو عقدة (21 مايو 2008)

*المهندس العربى الم وامل*

ليفرجوا عن النقابه اولا ويرفعوا عنها الحصار:86:


----------



## Mohamed Kamel (22 مايو 2008)

*هل التعريب هو الحل السحري ؟!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع وما حفزني للمشاركة هو هذا الموضوع المهم جدا والذي يمس كل من يحمل لقب مهندس في أرجاء الوطن العربي وهذه المشاكل لا تتعلق بدول عربية بعينها ولكنها متشابهة ان لم تكن متطابقة في جميع الدول العربية . فشكرا لكم على طرح هذه القضية آمل ان تتسع صدوركم لمشاركتي المتواضعة وسيكون كلامي في اطارالمحاور التي وضعت للنقاش .
أولا : بالنسبة لمسألة التعريب فاني اظن أن هذا الأمر يجب ان ينظر اليه بشمولية اكثر فمشاكل التعليم الهندسي كثيرة وليست قضية التعريب هي أخطرها كما انها ليست الحل السحري الذي قد يحل هذه المشاكل وانا لا اريد ان يسئ البعض فهم كلامي فنحن لا نتحدث من منطلق تعصبنا للغتنا العربية بل نحن نريد حلا حقيقيا وواقعيا لمشكلة التعليم الهندسي . وانا ارى ان قضية التعريب تعترضها الكثير من الصعوبات في هذه المرحلة منها :
1-	اننا لانتحدث عن ادبيات غربية نريد نقلها او ترجمتها للغة العربية بل عن علوم تطبيقية معقدة تحوي الآلاف من المصطلحات التي تخلو منها لغتنا الحالية بسبب عجزنا عن استيعاب هذه العلوم فضلا عن تطبيقها وتطويرها وهذه المصطلحات تم الاتفاق عليها من قبل هيئات ومنظمات دولية عالمية وليست عشوائية بحيث انك عند مطالعة اي كتاب في اي من فروع الهندسة باللغة الأجنبية فستجد ان المصطلح الواحد يحمل نفس الدلالة مهما اختلف اسم المؤلف او بلده . وهذا الأمر يتطلب لنقله الى العربية مجهودا شاقا وعملا مؤسسيا منتظما ومتواصلا وتعاونا بين العلماء في كل من المجال الهندسي واللغوي وهذا يتطلب ايضا وقتا طويلا نحن في أمس الحاحة اليه .
2-	أن التجربة الفردية في هذا المجال اثبت فشلها وخاصة في المجالات الهندسية الحديثة كالاتصالاات والالكترونيات وانا عن تجربة شخصية عندما كنت طالبا كنت أحاول انا وزملائي البحث عن كتب مترجمة لبعض المواد ولا أخفيكم سرا فقد وجدنا بعد عناء ان الصبر على صعوبة المادة كان اهون بكثير من الصبر على الكثير من التعقيدات اللغوية التي اراد بها مترجمو هذه الكتب نقل المراجع الأجنبية حرفيا الى اللغة العربية كما انني ووجدت انه حتى ابسط المصطلحات الأساسية (مثل : Capacitance-Reactance-Analog-Filter-Processing…) لا يكاد يتفق عليها كتابين باللغة العربية .
3-	أننا حتى لو افترضنا اننا قمنا بنقل هذه العلوم الى اللغة العربية وقمنا بتدريسها للطلبة في الكليات باللغة العربية فاننا نكون بذلك قد فقدنا التواصل مع العالم من حولنا فاللغة الانكليزية شئنا ام ابينا صارت لغة عالمية وهذا ما صنعناه نحن بأيدينا بسبب تخلفنا عن ركب التقدم العلمي وأغلب المؤلفات والأبحاث تنشر بهذه اللغة فكيف يمكننا التواصل مع العلماء في انحاء العالم .
4-	اننا اذا كنا لم نستوعب بعد هذه العلوم والتقنيات الحديثة بحيث نتمكن من تطويرها او على الأقل تطبيقها و الاستفادة منها فسوف نظل دائما في موقف الأضعف ولن يغني عنا التعريب شيئا بل سنظل ننتظر ما تنتجه عقول الغرب لنقوم بتعريبه - هذا على فرض اننا انتهينا من تعريب كل ما وصلوا اليه من تكنولوجيا – ليبقى حبيس الأدراج وأرفف المكتبات العامة.
لهذا فإنني أرى أن مسألة التعريب مسألة سابقة لأوانها جدا إلا انني أحلم – واظن ان كل مهندس عربي يشاركني هذا الحلم - بيوم أرى فيه الأبحاث الهندسية تنشر عالميا باللغة العربية . ولكن حتى يأتي هذا اليوم فإنن أرى عوضا عن ذلك :-
1-	ان ندخر الوقت والجهد والمال من أجل تطوير امكانيات ووسائل التعليم وتقليص الفجوة بين المناهج النظرية والتطبيقات العملية لكي نتمكن من الاستيعاب الكامل لهذه العلوم والتمكن من تطبيقاتها قبل ان نبحث عن تعريبها .
2-	الاهتمام برفع مستوى اللغة الأجنبية لطلاب الهندسة لكي لا يكون حاجز اللغة سببا في اعراضهم عن الاطلاع على الكتب والمراجع الأجنبية والاكتفاء بالملخصات السريعة التي تحقق لهم النجاح في الامتحانات دون أي حصيلة علمية تذكر.


----------



## الشيبانى عمر (31 مايو 2008)

فى رأيى ان مشاكل التعليم الهندسى هى عدم مسايرتناومواكبتنا للعلوم للعلوم والتكنولوجيا الحديثة 
وعدم الاخذ بمبدأ التخصص فنرى المهندس يدعى انه يلم بتخصصلت شتى وللأسف فهو معه شهادة تخرج تثبت ذلك وكن فعلياً هو ليس أهلا لذلك
فكيف يكون مثلا قسم الهنسة المدنية شعبة عامة (اى ليس به شعب) والكل يعلم ان الهندسة المدنية مجال كبير وصعب ان يكون الفرد ملم بكل مجالاته
والنقطة الاخيرة عدم المزج بين الحياة العلمية والحياة العملية


----------



## م.رُِبَى (27 يونيو 2008)

باعتقادي أهم الضغوط و المعوقات التي تحد من ابداع المهندس العربي هي:
عدم تهيئة الجو المناسب بعد التخرج بالاضافة الى اننا نعتمد على غيرنا من الدول المتقدمة في المجالات العلمية........وكلا السببين لا يقل أهمية عن الآخر
فمعظم المهندسين يواجهون مشكلة في بدء حياتهم المهنية بعد التخرج مباشرة
وانا اواجه هذه المشكلة حاليا....فمعظم الوظائف تتطلب خبرات او دورات في مجال معين
مما يضطر المهندس الى أخذ دورات قي مجال معين لايجد نفسه فيه او لا يتوقع ان يبدع فيه
للحصول على وظيفة براتب يكفيه احتياجاته!!!


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (2 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا وشكرا جدا على طرح هاد الموضوع
بالمناسبة انا حديث تخرج
حبيت انوه لنقطة ان التعليم بجامعاتنا للاسف اصبح للحصول على العلامة فقط مع التهميش الفظيع للجانب العملي والبحث العلمي في اثناء فترة الدراسة
ياريت تهتم جامعاتنابالجانب العملي الي ما الو اي اهتمام!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.ضحى (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا لم اقرأ كل الردود بعد ولكني ارى ان تعريب الهندسة دراسيا وضع خاطئ لإن كل العلوم من حولي غير عربية واتمنى ان نصل الى درجة تعرب فيها الهندسة ولكن عندما اكون افضل منهم وهم مايتعلمون مني ويحتاجون الي ولي انا من احتاج اليهم


----------



## احمد هشام طه (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع شيق


----------



## عدنان العكوري (10 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد ان المهندس العربي يعطى الفرصة لربط الدراسات النظرية بالواقع العملي وبشكل فعال


----------



## kaz (12 يوليو 2008)

*بصراحة شديدة*

أنظمة الحكم العربية لا تبالي بالعلم ولا بالتعليم ولا بالتعلم إلا إلى القدر الذي يفيد مصالحهم الشخصية الضيقة، وما زاد على ذلك فليذهب العلم والمتعلمون إلى الحجيم : لا احد يبالي ، لا أحد يهتم.

ببساطة يا أخوان:

قضية التعريب هي أحد القضايا الوهمية التي ننشغل بها عن جوهر واقعنا.

اولا: المنهزم مولع بتقليد المنتصر ، ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا : لذلك يقلد العرب الغرب لغة وعلما وثيابا وطعاما .... الخ الخ 

ثانيا: لن تكون هناك مشكلة تعربيب فقط عندما ينتج العرب العلم الحديث ،ويشاركوا في تطبيقه والتنافس على السبق فيه.

والله المستعان


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز يمكن هالتجربة كانت بتنجح اذا اقترنت بعدم نسيان المصطلحات الهندسية اولا لان هي المصطلحات مهمة جدا للمهندس فمثلا لما تقرا كتاب باللغة الانجليزية رح تفهم 50 % من الحديث أما الباقي رح يكون مرتبط بالمصطلحات و هالشي كتير صعب على المهندس .
يمكن أنا عشت تجربة اثناء مناقشتي لمشروع تخرجي مع الدكاترة في المرحلة الاولى التجربة كانت انو الدكاترة مصرين على اسلوب تعليم منقرض أو غير مناسب للوقت اللي نحنا منعيش فيه من حيث الامكانات و التكنولوجيا و التجهيزات و أهم شي الثورة الإنشائية في المبناني - تخيل أحد الدكاترة لا يعلم من هي زها حديد - هاد الشي يمكن خلاني اغير اسلوب تفكيري بمشروعي و اغير من اسلوب عملي التصميمي وهي مشكلة حقيقية بالفعل فالدكاترة اذا رح يستمرو على الطريقة نفسها رح نكون كلنا مستنسخين من الدكاترة المشرفين وما رح يبقى في مجال لانتاج جيل منفتح من المهندسين .اسف اذا ما علقت بشكل اساسي على موضوع التعريب 
شكراً لطرحك الموضوع .


----------



## الوليييد (8 أغسطس 2008)

ليس للعلم لغه محدده ولا وطن محدد ورايى انه ان وجد مهندس ضعيف فنياً فالسبب انه بعد تخرجه من الجامعه لم تتح له فرصة تنمية معلوماته الفنيه العمليه وهذا لا يحدث الا بان يقرأ ان يحصل على دورات فى مجال تخصصه ، انا اذكر فى اية عملى ان مقوله لاحد الاستشاريين فى القاهره لازالت تؤثر فى حتى اليوم الرجل يقول " اذا اردت ان تكون مهندساً فلابد ان تقرأ وتنمى معلوماتك الهندسيه باستمرار والا فلن تكون مهندساً ممكت صبح تاجر شاطر او اى شىء آخر لكن لن تستحق كلمة مهندس" وانا ارى ان الرجل معه كل الحق.

مثال على ذلك استوقفنى فى منتدى - اعتقد التبريد والتكييف - دوره كامله اعدها زميل اسمه هانى ووضع فيها ما جاد به من بعض الكورسات او المواد العلميه فى نفس المجال وهى بحق متخصصه ومحترفه ولكم اود ان يكون امثال هذا الزميل هم القدوه لكل الشباب من المهندسين فى التحصيل ومواكبة العصر، وتخيلوا معى لو ان كل مهندس حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه قام بقراءة مثل هذا الكم من الكتب فى مجال تخصصه وحصل على دورات متخصصه فى مجال عمله مع تواجده الفعلى فى سوق العمل، تخيلوا معى كم سيكون متميزاً وكم سيكون مهندساً فعلاً يتفوق على اى نظير له فى الخارج. وشكراً


----------



## الوليييد (8 أغسطس 2008)

آسف على بعض الاخطاء اللغويه واسمحوا لى ان اعيد ما اردت كتابته كالتالى: 
ليس للعلم لغه محدده ولا وطن محدد ورايى انه ان وجد مهندس ضعيف فنياً فالسبب انه بعد تخرجه من الجامعه لم تتح له فرصة تنمية معلوماته الفنيه العمليه، وهذا لن يحدث الا بان يقرأ وان يحصل على دورات فى مجال تخصصه ، انا اذكر فى بداية عملى مقوله لاحد الاستشاريين فى القاهره لازالت تؤثر فى حتى اليوم، الرجل يقول " اذا اردت ان تكون مهندساً فلابد ان تقرأ وان تنمى معلوماتك الهندسيه باستمرار والا فلن تكون مهندساً ممكن تصبح تاجر شاطر او اى شىء آخر لكن لن تستحق كلمة مهندس" وانا ارى ان الرجل معه كل الحق.

مثال على ذلك ما استوقفنى فى منتداكم - اعتقد فى منتدى التبريد والتكييف - دوره كامله اعدها زميل اسمه هانى ووضع فيها ما جاد به من بعض الكورسات او المواد العلميه فى نفس المجال وهى بحق متخصصه ومحترفه ولكم اود ان يكون امثال هذا الزميل هم القدوه لكل الشباب من المهندسين فى التحصيل ومواكبة العصر، وتخيلوا معى لو ان كل مهندس حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه قام بقراءة مثل هذا الكم من الكتب فى مجال تخصصه وحصل على دورات متخصصه فى مجال عمله مع تواجده الفعلى وتطبيقه فى سوق العمل، تخيلوا معى كم سيكون متميزاً وكم سيكون مهندساً فعلاً يتفوق على اى نظير له فى الخارج. وشكراً


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
نرجو المزيد


----------



## وحيد محمود (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اننا نثق بالله العظيم ان الخير مازال في هذه الامة الى يوم القيامة . والان سأتكلم من وجهة نظر ومن زاوية بعيدة . ان رجوع الامة الى الوراء سببه نحن المهندسون لان طموحنا قليل ان لم اقل توقف وارجوكم اخواني لا نرمي بالاسباب خارجا .
اخواني ايها المهندسون الافاضل اني خريج هذه السنة ولدي طموح بإحداث ثورة علمية هندسية عالمية ( عربية اسلامية ) . لا يمكن ان ننهض بأمتنا ونحن توقف الطموح : يقول الاستاذ عمرو خالد ( اذا لم تحلم كنت انت جزء من حلم الاخرين ) وارى هذا القول ينطبق علينا . تكلمت كثيرا ولكني قلت في بداية الكلام مازال الخير في هذه الامة الى يوم القيامة . واليكم بعض المقترحات التي ارى من الممكن ان تحدث مع اراء الاخرين من اخواني المهندسين ثورة علمية كبيرة :-
اولاً : يجب ان نضع هدف لحملتنا واقترح قوله تعالى (( كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس )
ثانياً : ان نضع خطة مدروسة ومستفاد منها من تجارب الاخرين كتجربة اليابان والمانيا وغيرها واقترح ان تكون لخمس عشر سنة . لاننا نتكلم عن نهضة امة .
ثالثاً : ان تشكل لجان من كافة الاختصاصات في المجال الهندسي لمواكبة التطور الحاصل في الخارج , ولا نستحي من اخذ العلم من الاخرين لان الرسول ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) يقول :- (( الحكمة ضالت المؤمن اين وجدها هو احق بها )) .
رابعاً :- ان توفر الكتب والابحات والرسائل العلمية وما يحتاجه المهندسون المشاركون في هذه الحملة وارسالها اليهم من قبل اللجان المتخصصة .
خمساً : الترجمة للغة العربية , اخذ الغرب منا العلم عندما كانت الحضارة الاسلامية تقود وترجمت الى لغاتهم لان بساطة اللغة توفر لنا وقت وتوسع افاق التفكر كيف لا وهي لغة القرآن .
واخيرا وليس اخراً اقول
مازال علم المجهول كثير فلا يضن المهندس ان الغرب اكتشف كل شيء لان هذا الاعتقاد ينافي عقيدتنا الاسلامية لان الله سبحانه يقول (( وماأتيتم من العلم الا قيلاً ))
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عبد الكريم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مع احترامى للجميع 
و التعمق فى التفكير و التحليل و خلافه و لكن المشكله الاكبر
هو عدم التقدير المادى للمهندس مما يفقده قدرته على الابداع 

يعنى مثلا مهندس بيرسم بالاكسل و مهندس بيرسم بالسوليد وورك و الاتنين فى الاخر واحد 

المهندس اللى بيذاكر زى اللى نايم يعنى المواجع فى هذه المهنه كتير و المحبطاط اكثر

​


----------



## داجر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الهندسة علم متجدد يحتاج لمتابعة الدراسة حتى بعد التخرج


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع كبير ويحتاج الي نقاش بصوره جاده وفعاله حتي يثمر


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزك الله خير على هذا الموضوع اخي مهاجر


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللغة العربية*

أنا مهندس متخرج عام 1990 من جامعة حلب و درست الهندسة المدنية باللغة العربية و الحمدلله لقد فهمت الهندس على أصولها و عملت عدة أبحاث باللغة العربية و اللغة العربية لغة مطاطة فأتحدى أي لغة في العالم أن يكون فيها مثلا يتضاحكن و يتباكين و .. قد تختلف اللغة بالحركات و يكفينا فخرا أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أحب العرب لثلاثة لأنني عربي و القرآن عربي و كلام اهل الجنة في الجنة عربي و قد سألت أحد الأخوة المصريين عن تلقي العلوم قال لم نحصل من العلوم أكثرمن 70/%


----------



## م. مساعد العازمي (21 فبراير 2009)

ان المهندس الناجح هو من يبحث عن الابداع بمجال تخصصه 


وحامل شهادة الهندسه البسيط هو من يبحث عن الوضيفه لقوت عيشه


وحال الشعوب العربيه تحث الشباب على قوت عيشهم اكثر من الابداع والتميز 


نتمنى من الجميع وضع اسباب تدفع المهندس الجديد الى الابداع ونفع مجتمعه بالشكل المطلوب

يا اخوان شوفوا المختبارات في كليات الهندسه بالدول العربيه مختبارات بسيطه جدا لاتحث الطالب على الاختراع والابداع مجرد اجهزه قديمه والدكاتره اغلبهم فاشلين والشاطر فيهم ما عنده اي سبب يشجعه على الاهتمام بالطالب من ناحية الحثه على الابداع والتفكير
والله اعلم


----------



## محمد سيد كساب (8 مارس 2009)

*التعاون*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مهاجر و كل الاخوة 
اري والله اعلم ان نؤكد علي الفرص المتاحة حتي يتحقق جزء من الامل وكل منا ادري بحاله فللنفكر مثل من تفوقوا علينا في التعاون البناء في عرض الابحاث ومناقشتها فنحن بفضل لسنا بقلة ولكن يجب ان يكون لنا تاثير ولو مع بعضنا البعض علي المستوي المحلي مثل انشاء مواقع للتعليم باللغة العربية وتوجيهها الي فئات معينة مثل الطلبة حديثي التخرج وكلا يدلو بدلوه 
لعلنا لو استمرنا علي هذا الحال من التحفيز لبعضنا البعض و خاصة من ذوي الخبرة الي حديثي التخرج يكون سبب في الوصول لحل جماعي بالاتفاق وما ارجوه الايغلق الكلام في هذا الموضوع حتي يتمه الله عز و جل لنا . :81:


----------



## مهندس محلق (4 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم 
أشكرك على هذا الطرح
و ارى أن الدعم المعنوي من المجتمع ( أسرة و محيط و حكومة ) هي أهم العوامل لتطوير المهندس
فالدعم المعنوي يهيء المهندس لان يبدع من لا شيء 
و الدعم المعنوي يجعل المهندس يبحث و يبحث ليصل إلى حل اي مسالة تواجهه .
و الدعم المعنوي يصل بالإنسان للقمة 
لكن اناشدك الله أين هذا الدعم ؟


----------



## هبة السماء (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
نظرا لاهمية الموضوع البالغة وحساسيته اود الادلاء برأيي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اولا بالنسبة للتعريب الجامعي فله محوران متعارضان
المحور الاول: يلزم التعريب الجامعي لتسهيل الدراسة على طلابنا وزيادة نسبة التحصيل الدراسي
المحور الثاني: لا اجد له ضرورة في ظل عجلة التطور الغربي . لمواكبة هذا التطور ولغلق الفجوة بيننا وبين الغرب كان لزاما ان تكون الدراسة الجامعية بلغة موحدة بين اصقاع الارض وبقاعها.
واضيف الى ذلك ما ذكره اخي الفاضل الباشمهندس مهاجر من معوقات التعريب.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثانيا/ نحن بحاجة الى ان نعزز الثقة في مهندسينا وخصوصا الاجيال الجديدة القادمة لان بها قدرا كبيرا من الطاقة التي تود ان تفجرها في خدمة الوطن والمواطنين
ــــــــــــــــــــ
وايضا اراء اخواني الزملاء هادفة وبناءة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي مهاجر ع الموضوع 
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## eng adil (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يحيى العزب (24 يوليو 2009)

والله ياأخوانى احنا ما نقدرش نحمل الخطأ كله على جهه واحده
ان كانت الانظمه العربيه غير معنيه بالعلوم والتكنولوجيا
فالمهندس العربى هو الاخر لا يهمه زيادة معلوماته او خبراته بعد التخرج الا من رحم الله


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

واللة يااخى كم اسعدنى التحدث فى هذا الموضوع علكم اللة زخرا للعرب والمسلمين


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخي هاجر عن جد هل التصويت مهم واتمنى الجميع يصوتون عليه اني اعتقد السبب هو عدم تهيئه الجو المناسب بعد التخرج واكيد الجو المناسب يعتمد على العمل والبحوث والدورات التطويريه والعمل على تطوير المهندس درجه درجه وتسلم اخي مرة ثانيه على التصويت الرائع


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني قد لاحظت أنكم جميعا ترغبون بتعريب الهندسة 
لا أدري لماذا
لكنني ضد هذه الفكرة مع احترامي للجميع
لكني من وجهة نظري أنه علينا الدراسة باللغة الاجنبية وذلك أفضل حتى عندما نقرر اكمال دراستنا في الخارج فاننا سنستفيد من ذلك
كما ان الدراسة الجامعية تتيح لنا الفرصة لتطوير لغتنا الاجنبية
بالاضافة الى انها تساعدنا على مواكبة التطورات والمستجدات 
التي غالبا ما تكون بالغة الاحنبية


----------



## bari2010 (26 أبريل 2010)

والله ما ادرى وش اقول فهل الموضوع بس التعليم العربي فاشل 
شو رايكم 
مع الاعتاذر للجميع المهندسين


----------



## mohamed212 (26 أبريل 2010)

أتمنى المشاركة في هذا الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (5 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
من وجهة نظري المتواضعة باختصار يا حضرات:
المشكلة الرئيسية في الثقافة,نحن لدينا العديد من الثقافات الخاطئة التي آلت بنا الى هذا المستوى من الإزدراء,نحن اصبح لدينا ثقافة السلبية و الأنانية والإهمال في تادية العمل والعشوائية,يعني إحنا بنعمل الحاجة الصح بالطريقة الغلط مثلا الهندسة صح لكن أسلوب التعليم غلط,التعليم مش مجرد شوية تلقين لطالب حضانة هيفظهم و يسمعهم في الإمتحان ,للإسف هما بيحفظونا ولكن مبيعلمووناش نفكر ,المهندس لو اتعلم يفكر صح هيفهم اي حاجة بسهولة ولو إتعلم كيف وص العالم الذي وضع النظرية و كيف أدى التجربة و إستخلاص النتائج و ما نسبة الصحة و الخطا في هذه النظرية سيستطيع المهندس بنفسه إستخلاص نظرياته الخاصة به ,و تحكيم عقله أي الطرق أقرب إ لى الصواب,,,,,,الإمتحانات للإسف لا تقيس مدى فهم الطالب ولكن تقيس مدى حفظه و تدريبه على نمط معين من المسآئل,,,,وياريت بس كدة ,,,,,,الطلبة مع بعضها لا تتعاون ولا تتناقش وكلا منهم يدعي أنه غير مبالي ولكن وقاع أمره أنه يجتهد مع نفسه في السر خوفا من حقد و حسد زملائه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ياسبحانالله !!!!!!!!!!!!! وأيضا المهندسين في مجال العمل لا تتعاون و ولا تساعد بعضها البعض بدافع أنه لا يريد أحد أحسن منه بل و أحيانا كلا يريد أن يجعل الأخر أمام العمال يبدو (مش فاهم حاجة وناقص المعلومات ) !!!!!!!!!!! ليه سوووء الأخلاق ده !!!!!!!!!
وكذلك فإن الدكتور الجامعة غالبا : 1- مشغول في أعماله بالخارج و يأتي الجامعة و كأنه مسير و ليس مخير ويعتمد على من هو أقل منه كالمعيدين في توصيل المعلومة للطالب على الرغم من أن المعيد نفسه محتاج تأهيل
2- منهم من يعتبر أنه وصل لدرجة من العلم والمنصب (مش لسة هيوجع دماغه مع واحد لسة بيتعلم المبادئ)
,,,,طبعن أيضا المنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهج محتاجة إعادة ترتيب,,,والأهم هو عدم وجود خطة واضحة و منهج لتدريس هذا المنهج و أهداف يجب الوصول اليها بعد تدريس هذا المنهج (للأسف الموضوع عشوائي غلا أبعد الحدود والعملية ماشية بالبركة),,للتعليم أساليب مختلفة يتقنها الغرب و تدرس لديهم وكل من يعمل في مجال التعليم بجميع مراحله يجد ان يكووون محترف باساليب التعليم بقدر غحترافه في المجال الذي يدرسه (لإ إحنا هنا عندنا بس الإحتراف في المجال فقط و اسلوب التعليم يكوون مجرد إجتهاد شخصي من الدكتور أو المعيد أو المدرس أو غيره),والمصيبة أحيانا قد تجد من يدرسك الدرس غير ملم بجميع أبعاد الدرس و هو مجرد تلقين ومنهج على الطالب الإلتزام به,على فكرة (في ميبة قد تلاحظها في اكثرية المهندسييين( أن المهندس يفضل تقريبا طووول حياته ملتزم بهذا المنهج و ميعرفشي غيره أكيد بيكووون إتعلم شوية خبرات من العمل ولكن علمه ثابت و مقتصر فقط على ما قد لقن في كليته ,,,,وده لأنه لم يتعلم :كيف له أن يتبحر و لم يأخذ الاساس الصحيح الذي يجعله قادر على التبحر بشكل صحيح,,,,,,,,,و نسيت أذكر السلبية الغريبة اللي عند طلاب الهندسة العرب في هذا الزمن (يقلك يا عم أنا مش عايز أوجع دماغي و أفهم أنا عايز أحفظ و أجيب تقدير عشان أتعين تعين كويس و ميلزمنيش أي حاجة بعد كدة ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! إذا أصبح العلم وسيلة وليس غاية (سورري اصدي أصبحت الشهادة غاية إنسى كلمة علم) و طبعن دي أصبح حجة الدكتووور في عدم أداء عمله بالصوورة المطلوووبة (يقلك يا عم هوا أنا هشرح علمي و أتعب نفسي مع طلبة مش عايزة تتعلم ) ,,,,باختصار دايئرة مغلقة (الطالب ينظر للعلم و أستاذه نطظرة سلبيو ودووونية) وكذلك الأستاذ ينظر للطلبته نظرة دوووونية و سلبية و بالتالي تكون النتيجة فشل في النظام لأن كلا ينظر إلى مصلحته الشخصية وليس إلى رقي المجتمع و حب الخير لإخوانه و المسلمييين 



إسف جدا للإطالة عليكم وكنها للاسف الحقيقة المرة (إلا من رحم ربي) 
*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (5 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكي يا مهندسة عالية (هذا هو الفكر الإيجابي المبدع ) ياريت كل الشباب المهندسين منهم وغير المهندسين يفكرو بهذه الطريقة في حل المشاكل ,,,فعلن لو تم تعريب الكتاب العلمي بطريقة صحيحة وليس الترجمة الحرفية العقيمة(يعني اي شخص سيترجم كتاب سيستفيد إستفادتين الولى هو فهم عميق لمحتوى الكتاب و سيضاف إلى حاصلته العلمية ,,الثانية هي الإحتكاك الأعمق مع اللغتين وتويته في كلاهما )


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (5 يوليو 2010)

sajedah قال:


> لماذا التعريب :
> 
> إن اوروبا عندما كانت فى عصور الظلام و كانتالدولة العربية هى السائدة , كان الاوروبيون يقومون بانشاء دور الترجمة حتىيترجموا علومنا و يستفيدوا منها و لهذا تفوقوا علينا فلقد كانوا يعرفوناللغة العربية و يدرسونها لانها لغة القوم السادة و لكن كانوا يدرسون هذه العلومبعد ترجمتها بلغتهم حتى اولا: لا يفقدوا هويتهم و ثانيا : حتى يفسحوا المجاللطلابهم للابداع فمن المعروف ان الفرد حين يدرس اى علم بلغة غير لغتة الام بعد فترةيفقد قدرته على الابداع لانه سينشغل بترجمة هذه اللغة حتى يفهمها اولا فلا تكونامامه الفرصه للابداع .




أخي الكريم إني أختلف معك في نقطة (أن الشخص سينشغل في الترجمة و يفقد الإبداء) بكل بساطة المشكلة كانت من الصغر و هي ضعف اللغة الإنجليزية و تعليم الأساسيات في مرحلة المدرسة,حيث لو كان القارئ ال سيقرأ في مجال ما ذو قوة في اللغة الإنجليزية سيتبقى فقط عليه معرفة المصطلحات الجديدة و التي فعلن قد تاخذ منه فترة و يتوقف تفكيره جزئيا في الترجمة وفهم المضمون أكثر من التفكير و الإبداع ولكن فور معرفته إلمامه بهذه المصطلحات و عند قرائة مواضيع و كتب جديدة في نفس المجال ستتكرر نفس هذه المصطلحات والتي ستكون مدرجة في خلفية الذاكرة و تكون القراءة سهلة وسلسلة وعنها سيكون الذهن أصفى للإبداع والتفكير,,,,ولكن إذا كانت اساسيات اللغة الإنجليزية غير موجودة من الصغر فستكون الصعوبة مضاعفة و عندها فعلن سيكون عائق أكبر على القارئ (ولكن ايضا يمكن تداركه مع الوقت ذاتيا أو محاولة أخذ دورات خارجية في اللغة الإنجليزية)


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس العربي والمسلم يعاني من قلة الدعم المادي والمعنوي فالبتالي ليس هناك حافز قوي يجعاه يعمل بشكل مخلص من اجل الامة ويذهب الى بلاد الغرب فيجد كل الدعم المادي فيترك بلده ويعمل في الغرب وبالتالي خدمة بلاد الغرب على حسلب بلد المسلمين ويواجه المهندس ايضا صعوبة في التعليم ويتخرج من الجامعة لا يتقنى تخصصه بل يتخرج ضعيفا فيحتاج لسنوات اخرى حتى يستطيع ان يتقن مجال عمله وايضا فلا تجد المشاريع الكبيرة في الوطن العربي ولاى يوجد دعم للابحاث العلمية فالبتالي لا يستطيع مواكبة التطور العلمي والتقني وايضا ثقلفة المهندس العربي وبكل اسف بعيدة عن الواقعية واصبح الجميع يريد الشهادة ولكن هذه الشهادة لا يستطيع العمل بها يجب ان يقوم المهندسون بنهضة شاملة من اجل التطور الحضاري ويجب دعمهم والاهتمام بالابحاث والدراسات العلمية بدل دعم امور اخرى لا تفيد الامة بل تزيدها وهنا وضعفا


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> من وجهة نظري المتواضعة باختصار يا حضرات:
> المشكلة الرئيسية في الثقافة,نحن لدينا العديد من الثقافات الخاطئة التي آلت بنا الى هذا المستوى من الإزدراء,نحن اصبح لدينا ثقافة السلبية و الأنانية والإهمال في تادية العمل والعشوائية,يعني إحنا بنعمل الحاجة الصح بالطريقة الغلط مثلا الهندسة صح لكن أسلوب التعليم غلط,التعليم مش مجرد شوية تلقين لطالب حضانة هيفظهم و يسمعهم في الإمتحان ,للإسف هما بيحفظونا ولكن مبيعلمووناش نفكر ,المهندس لو اتعلم يفكر صح هيفهم اي حاجة بسهولة ولو إتعلم كيف وص العالم الذي وضع النظرية و كيف أدى التجربة و إستخلاص النتائج و ما نسبة الصحة و الخطا في هذه النظرية سيستطيع المهندس بنفسه إستخلاص نظرياته الخاصة به ,و تحكيم عقله أي الطرق أقرب إ لى الصواب,,,,,,الإمتحانات للإسف لا تقيس مدى فهم الطالب ولكن تقيس مدى حفظه و تدريبه على نمط معين من المسآئل,,,,وياريت بس كدة ,,,,,,الطلبة مع بعضها لا تتعاون ولا تتناقش وكلا منهم يدعي أنه غير مبالي ولكن وقاع أمره أنه يجتهد مع نفسه في السر خوفا من حقد و حسد زملائه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ياسبحانالله !!!!!!!!!!!!! وأيضا المهندسين في مجال العمل لا تتعاون و ولا تساعد بعضها البعض بدافع أنه لا يريد أحد أحسن منه بل و أحيانا كلا يريد أن يجعل الأخر أمام العمال يبدو (مش فاهم حاجة وناقص المعلومات ) !!!!!!!!!!! ليه سوووء الأخلاق ده !!!!!!!!!
> وكذلك فإن الدكتور الجامعة غالبا : 1- مشغول في أعماله بالخارج و يأتي الجامعة و كأنه مسير و ليس مخير ويعتمد على من هو أقل منه كالمعيدين في توصيل المعلومة للطالب على الرغم من أن المعيد نفسه محتاج تأهيل
> ...


هى وجهة نظر وتوجه وتقرير بالواقع الحى تماما وماأدى اليه من قصور ومن الدليل على ذلك عدم وجود ثقافة العمل بنظام الفريق بشكل جدى ومؤثر حتى الأن .. وأوعز ذلك للنظم السياسية والإدارية والتعليمية والتربوية القاصرةفى بلادنا وغياب القدوة التى تحتزى...وإنصرافها لغير أهلها من لاعبى الكرة والمطربين والفنانين ....وغيرهم مماحط من قيمة العلم والعلماء والهندسة والمهندسون وأصبحت أدوات للإرتزاق قاصرة وليست أدوات أبداع وتفوق فى العيون والأفهام كما كان ...وعلى الله تعالى قصد السبيل وصلاح الحال ...


----------



## سليم84 (19 فبراير 2011)

دليل الرموز التقنية الاجنبية والتلعليم باللغة الاجنية اقوى دليل على اننا نعتمد على الدول الاخرى في مجال العلمي


----------



## MastaMinds (18 سبتمبر 2011)

قبل الرد سأنبه على أن العالم الإسلامي فيه كل الأموال و العقول التي تمكننا من التقدم في كل مجالات التكنولوجيا
و يمكننا أن نصل إلى مستوى الدول الأخرى بل و نسبقهم
و في رأيي كل المعوقات المذكورة صحيحة لكني سأتحدث عن ثلاث نقاط:
النقطة الأولى و هي أن بعض الناس يقولون بأن المناهج الموضوعة خاطئة و أنا أقول لهم هذه المناهج تدرس في كل الجامعات في العالم و أي حرف درسته يجب أن يكون له علاقة بما تدرس, و قد يكون هنالك شيء لم يكن له داعي تم تدريسه لك يا أخي لكن المناهج ليست خاطئة بأكملها و يمكن أن تقول طريقة تدريس و كمية المواد التي ندرسها من المفترض أن تتغير و التركيز على الجانب العملي لأننا طلبة هندسة و ليس طلبة علوم.

النقطة الثانية و هي المحبطون و الذين يقنعونك أنه لا فائدة منك و أنك ستموت كما تموت أية دابة و أنك بعد تخرجك ستصبح عاطلا و ما شابه فهذه العقلية إذا لم تتغير نحن لن نتطور و لن نتقدم و على أي شخص ألا يستمع لهؤلاء المحبطين و يهتم فقط بما هو عليه حاليا و يضع أهدافه و يجتهد في دراسته و يفرح بما لديه و يحاول تحسين بيئته الجامعية بالمقترحات و رفع الطلبات إلى المسؤولين في الجامعات.

النقطة الثالثة و هي الصراحة تزعجني جدا و هي عدم توفر دعم مادي لمجال البحث في العالم العربي و عدم وجود مراكز بحوث كم ينبغي و إن وجدت فهي في أماكن معينة (مؤسسة قطر و مدينة الدكتور زويل مثلا) أو ليست بالمستوى المطلوب فكيف يمكن أن نتطور بدون بحث علمي؟ و تجارب؟ و هذه المراكز يجب توافر معامل بها و مختبرات للقيام بالتجارب على النماذج الأولية.
و أنا أعلم أن الأموال موجودة و متوفرة لكن لا يوجد إقبال على مجال البحث العلمي و الأموال التي من المفترض أن تصرف على البحث العلمي و وزارات التعليم العالي تصرف على أشياء تافهة مثل كرة القدم أو صناعة الأفلام أو الدعايات و غيرها الكثير من الأشياء التافهة و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله.


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مبارك الرشيدي (8 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووور مهاااجر ع الموووضوع واتمنى نسمع راي الباقي


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم :

اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذاا الموضوع المهم 
اطلب من احد الاخوة مساعدتي في مشكلة بدأت افكر بها منذ نجاحي من المرحلة الثالثة الى الرابع في هندسة البيئة وهي اني لا اعرف كيف اختار في اي شيئ ابدع في مجالي في المستقبل لان جميع المواد عندي فكرة بسيطة عنها وكيف ابدأ واخطط لمسقبلي وهل اتعين ام اعمل اعمال حرة ارجو احد الاخوة يرشدني بكلامه الطيب 
مع جزرل الشكر


----------



## alishabaka (24 يوليو 2012)

*جيد*

جيد


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم :اخي مهاجر مشاركتي قبل يوم ليش مسحتوها حبيت احد يساعدني؟


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (25 يوليو 2012)

ارجو الرد بأسرع وقت


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم :

اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذاا الموضوع المهم 
اطلب من احد الاخوة مساعدتي في مشكلة بدأت افكر بها منذ نجاحي من المرحلة الثالثة الى الرابع في هندسة البيئة وهي اني لا اعرف كيف اختار في اي شيئ ابدع في مجالي في المستقبل لان جميع المواد عندي فكرة بسيطة عنها وكيف ابدأ واخطط لمسقبلي وهل اتعين ام اعمل اعمال حرة ارجو احد الاخوة يرشدني بكلامه الطيب 
مع جزرل الشكر​​


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (25 يوليو 2012)

*طلب*



السلام عليكم :

اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذاا الموضوع المهم 
اطلب من احد الاخوة مساعدتي في مشكلة بدأت افكر بها منذ نجاحي من المرحلة الثالثة الى الرابع في هندسة البيئة وهي اني لا اعرف كيف اختار في اي شيئ ابدع في مجالي في المستقبل لان جميع المواد عندي فكرة بسيطة عنها وكيف ابدأ واخطط لمسقبلي وهل اتعين ام اعمل اعمال حرة ارجو احد الاخوة يرشدني بكلامه الطيب 
مع جزرل الشكر​​


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=1]السلام عليكم

أشكر للأخ مهاجر صاحب هذا الموضوع و الإخوة المشاركين و أسف لمافاتني من نقاش.

بالنسبة للمشكلات التي تسبب آلام للمهندس العربي ليست نابعة من الهندسة و لكنها امتدادللمشاكل التي سايرت العلوم التي سبقت الهندسة فعندما كنت طالبا بكلية الهندسة كنت أقول فينفسي لماذا يتخرج هذا العدد الهائل من الأدبيين و الحقوقيون و الأئمة و الوعاظ وغيرهم من خريجي العلوم القديمة حينها كنت لا أمن إلا بما هو تقني بحت و لمن بعدسنوات قليلة من تخرجي اكتشفت أني مخطئ لان المشكلة ليست في اكتساب المهارات التقنيةو لا في الكفاءات الفردية للمهندسين و لاالخبرات و لكن المشكلة أخلاقية و اجتماعية و أدبية أكثر منها تقنية، فالمجتمعيحتاج إلى تهيئة و إعداد من طرف العلماء و الوعاظ لتلقي العلوم بصفة عامة، هذا فيالجانب الأخلاقي و الأدبي (كما قال الإمام البخاري باب الأدب قبل العلم و العمل)،و يحتاج إلى مدربين للعمل الجماعي في شتى المجالات لأننا نرى أن هناك نقص كبير في مراكز الأبحاث وقواعد البيانات التي ترتكز عليها الأبحاث في العالم العربي.[/h][h=1]بعد مراحل التهيئة و الإعداد والتدريب و قبل التطرق للبحث العلمي هناك مرحلة إتقان العمل التي هي لب النمو الاقتصاديو هذا يعني أن نطبق و نعمل أولا ما تعلمناه، فباختصار إذا لم يكن المهندس متخلقا ومتأدبا و متمكنا من اختصاصه لا يستطيع أن يفيد المجتمع بل يصبح مجرد عامل أجير عالةعلى المجتمع (كما ذكرت على سبيل الميثال في مشاركة الموضوع ماذا قدمنا حتى الآنبتاريخ 29 11 2013).[/h]


----------



## marcos1 (2 يناير 2014)

الله يبارك فيكم تره راح تفجرون الكبت اللي في قلبي 
وكأنك يا بشمهندس حطيت إصبعك في الجرح 
مزيج من المشاكل والتحديات لكن أصعبها في العمل ومع الطواقم المتخلفة التي نجدها أصبحت رؤساء عمال تسير بطريقة عام 1970 ونحن في 2014
الله المستعان ​


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

